# Survey Thread ; Updated June 9th



## we can't wait

There used to be a thread a few months ago where we would do surveys. It passes the time when you are bored... & it's fun. So feel free to fill this out with your answers! We need to get this board back to being more active & fun :winkwink:

NEW SURVEY -- JUNE 9TH

Spoiler
How good is your concentration? 
Approximately how many weddings have you been in? 
What did you think of the last movie you watched? 
Do you have a hard time believing in things? 
How is your significant other doing? 
What are you wearing right now?
What are you listening to? 
What's really annoying you right now? 
Are you always in a hurry? 
What's your shoe size?
Do you currently work?
When is your birthday? 
Do you take any prescribed medication? 
Have you ever lost anyone close to you? 
Have you ever hated someone, but ended up being friends with them? 
Do you lecture people about drugs? 
When was the last time you were really confused?
Do you ever walk out of the house without make-up on? 
Have you ever given your number to someone and then later on regretted it?
Do you know anything about baseball?
Have you watched a movie today?
Do you prefer to listen to music through headphones or on a stereo?
Do you use those little kitchen clips to close bags of chips that you've opened?
What channel do you watch most often?
Do you use a lot of slang or do you prefer to speak properly?
What's your favorite salad dressing besides ranch?
Do you like to wear high heels?
Do you enjoy reading? 
How often do you take over-the-counter pain medications like Tylenol and Aleve?
Do you find thongs uncomfortable to wear?

Previous June Surveys

Spoiler
Pregnancy Survey

Spoiler
Your name & age?*
Fathers name & age?
Are you still with him?
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby?
Does he have kids with someone else?
Do your parents like him?
Do his parents like you?

When did you find out?
Where did you find out?
How far along are you now?
What was your reaction?
Who was the first person you told?
How did you tell the father?
What was his reaction?
Were you trying to get pregnant?
How long were you two together before you got pregnant?

When is your due date?
Did/Do you have any morning sickness?
What are your fears?
What are you most happy about?
Did/do you want a boy or girl?
What did/does the father want boy or girl?
Do you know what your haeing?
Do you have a name picked out?
How much weight have you gained?
Have you felt the baby move?

Are you keeping the baby?
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?
Are you scared about labor?
What do you think will be the worst part of labor?
Have you taken any classes?
Who will be in the delivery room?
Are you having the birth videotaped?
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time?
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be?
How do you think family and friends will feel?
Do you think you'll be a good mom?
Do you think OH will be a good dad?
June 5th

Spoiler
-Finding Out-
What day did you find out?: 
How did you feel when you found out?: 
Who was with you?:
Who was the first person you told?: 
How did they react?: 
How did the daddy react?: 
How did your parents react?: 
How did his parents react?: 
Are they helping with baby names?: 
Have they bought anything for the baby yet?: 
How often do they call to check on you?: 

-Doctor Appointments & Such-
When was your first appointment?: 
When is your due date?: 
How far along are you?: 
Have you had any ultrasounds?: 
Have you heard the heartbeat?: 
Are you finding out the sex or will you wait until birth?: 
What do you want?: 
What does the daddy want?: 
If you have kids, what do they want?: 
What do you think you are having?: 
Have you had your big ultrasound yet?: 
If so, what are you having?: 
If you have kids, are they happy with the sex of the new baby?: 
Are you & daddy happy with what you are having?: 

-At the Hospital-
Do you know what you are taking with you?: 
Who is going to be with you?: 
Are you going to videotape it?: 
Natural or medicated?: 
Do you think you will need a c-section?: 
Will you cry with you hold your baby for the first time?: 
Do you think the daddy will cry?: 
Do you know what you will say to the baby when you first hold him/her?: 
Are you scared about the labor?:

-Random-
Where was your baby conceived?: 
Have you felt the baby move?: 
Do you have stretch marks yet?: 
What was your first symptom?:
What was your most surprising symptom?:
What is something every pregnant person should know?:
Will your baby have godparents?: 
Who will the god mommy be?: 
Who will the god daddy be?: 
What is the baby's room theme?: 
What was the first thing you bought for the baby?: 
If you already have kids, how do you think they will adjust to the new baby?: 
Will you cloth diaper?: 
BFing or formula?:
What is your favorite pregnancy book?: 
What do you look forward to doing again once you are no longer pregnant?: 
What physical features do you hope the baby will get from daddy?: 
What physical features do you hope the baby will get from you?: 
Is he ready to be a daddy?: 
Are you ready to be a mommy?:
June 6th

Spoiler
Is it raining really hard where you are right now? 
Who was the last person you held hands with? 
Have you ever been in a parade before?
Do you have a fear of rollercoasters? 
Do you know anyone's who has a birthday today?
Do you currently have a hickey?
Are you usually wide awake in the morning?
Ever stayed up all night on the phone?
Have you kissed someone with braces?
Do you think its cute when someone kisses your head?
Are you wearing a ring?
What is the wallpaper on your phone?
Have you turned to smoking or drinking to solve a problem?
If someone said to you "nice ass" you say?
Are you a patient person?
Honestly, have you ever eaten raw cookie dough?
Is there something that has happened in your past that you really dislike talking about?
Do you own a sexy lingerie?
Last voicemail you received was from?
Have your parents ever caught you drinking?
Would you rather spend the whole day with your mom or dad?
Do you think before you speak?
Whose bed were you on last other than yours?
Are you stressed out? If so, why?
Do you play an instrument?
What is the most pains you've been in, in the past 24 hours?
What do you want right this second?
When someone says "we need to talk" what runs through your head?
Ever cried while you were on the phone with someone?
Do you have strange dreams?
Is your bed comfortable?
June 7th

Spoiler
Are you easily frightened? Has it gotten better or worse as you've grown?
Do you understand things immediately, or does it usually take time?
Do you think that the most promiscuous girls are the ones who have a strained relationship with their father?
Do you often worry about things that really arent your problem?
Does caffeine make you hyper or does it not affect you?
Does the person you have feelings for wear glasses?
Did you get any compliments today?
Are you an only child?
Do you know how to play Sudoku?
Have you hugged or kissed anyone today?
What are you looking forward to most in the oncoming week?
Would you live with someone without marrying them?
What are you listening to?
What's the last movie you saw in the theater?
What's the first thing that pops into your mind when you think of suspenders?
What did you last laugh really hard about?
Has anyone ever told you that you have pretty eyes?:
What is a scent you really like that others may think smells bad?:
Is love an act of peace or courage?
Do you think a marriage license should also have an expiration date like a driver's license does?
Can you honestly say you've got a good heart and mean well?
Do you hate having to make awkward small talk?
What do you consider your default mood to be?
Have you ever been attacked by a chicken?
Did you eat any type of fruit today?:
Do you want to/ Did you get married in a church or somewhere else?:
Did you ever watch Inspector Gadget when you were little?:
Where did you get your last bruise from?
Do you think you will be in a relationship 3 months from now?
If you straighten your hair, how long does it take?
Why are you on the computer right now?
Last thing you bought?
June 8th

Spoiler
Could you go out in public looking like you do now?
Do you like to cuddle/snuggle?
Who will you be sleeping with tonight?
Would you ever get a tattoo with someone's name on it?
Do you dance?
Are you in a good mood right now?
Ever been called babe?
Is your hair naturally straight?
Is there anyone that you're mad at right now?
Without saying names, what could you say about the last person you kissed?
Have you been under the influence in the past 24 hours?
Who was the last person you physically hit?
Do you think things will change in the next few months?
Were you single on your last birthday?
What is your opinion on late night phone calls?
Have you cried in the last week?
Your boyfriend buys you flowers, you say:
Something you really want right now?
Who was the last person to touch your stomach?
How many people can you trust with just about everything?
If Britney Spears came to your town, would you go see her concert?
Someone says to you now, "Lets go to a party and get trashed!" you say?
What is in your pocket?
How's your life lately?
Does it bother you when people try to make you jealous?
Do you reply to all of your texts?
If you could get a new cell phone right now, which would you choose?
How do you feel about Dr. Pepper?
Do you go to the tanning bed on a regular basis?
Does your bedroom need cleaning?
Where is the weirdest place you have slept?
What will you be doing this weekend?
Do you think you've changed over the past year?
When is the next time you will see any of your siblings?
Are you wasting your time on someone?
How many funerals have you been to in your lifetime?
Do you feel alone even in crowded rooms?
Do you care if people hate you?
Are you slowly drifting away from someone close?
Favorite age you have been so far?
Whens the last time you got a piggy back ride?
Would you skydive for $400?
Do you have a younger sister?
What's the nearest holiday to your birthday?
What colour are your eyes?


----------



## Lola472

Your name & age? Abbie and 16
Fathers name & age? Max and 18
Are you still with him? yes
Is this your first baby? yes
Does he have kids with someone else? not that I know of
Do your parents like him? not at all
Do his parents like you? I think so, they seem to (maybe not after they find out I'm PG)

When did you find out? 6 1/2 weeks in (about 3 weeks ago)
Where did you find out? In the bathroom at my mom's house
How far along were you? 6 1/2 weeks in 
What was your reaction? I threw up and cried
Who was the first person you told? my boyfriend
How did you tell the father? I called him to come over. I was still crying when he got there. He asked what was wrong and I showed him ALL of the PG tests I had taken. 
What was his reaction? He didn't speak for about 30 minutes then he asked what we should do
Were you trying to get pregnant? NOPE
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 9 months

When is your due date? 11/11/11
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? I still do, morning, noon and night. It is the worst when I walk into my school cafeteria
What are your fears? currently- telling my mom and dad
What are you most happy about? this is the hardest question but I really am happy about being a mother. this wasn't how i planned my life but i really love my little olive
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Girl! 
What did/does the father want boy or girl? BOY- he constantly asks me if the baby feels like a boy. I don't know what a boy is supposed to feel like
Do you know what your haeing? not yet
Do you have a name picked out? not yet
How much weight have you gained? I don't know, I've been avoiding scales 
Have you felt the baby move? no but i can't wait

Are you keeping the baby? yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? probably medicated but i don't really have a birth plan yet
Are you scared about labor? horrified
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? the time before the epidural but after the contractions have started
Have you taken any classes? no but I plan to
Who will be in the delivery room? hopefully my boyfriend and my best friend
Are you having the birth videotaped? no no no
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? probably
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? I think he will be happy
How do you think family and friends will feel? I think friends will be excited for me and think the baby is cute (at least for a little while and then we will probably grow apart) I think family will, hopefully, be excited *fingers crossed*
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I am going to try my hardest
Do you think OH will be a good dad? I'm not so sure, he has had zero experience with kids

This was fun!


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

Your name & age?* Gabi/19
Fathers name & age? Michael/19
Are you still with him? Yes

Is this your first baby? Yes
Does he have kids with someone else? No
Do your parents like him? No
Do his parents like you? Yes

When did you find out? 3 weeks ago
Where did you find out? Pregnancy Center
How far along were you? 4 weeks
What was your reaction? I smiled and kept smiling
Who was the first person you told? My bestie Sydney
How did you tell the father? I laid down next to him and told him I had tell him something.
What was his reaction? He sighed and kissed my forehead and said that he still loves me and that he won't leave me

Were you trying to get pregnant? No
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 1 year

When is your due date? December 2
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Just in the morning
What are your fears? That I will lose my baby
What are you most happy about? Being pregnant!
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Girl
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Boy
Do you know what your having? No
Do you have a name picked out? Yes. Girl- Aurora Rose Woods/ Boy- Ayden Apollo Woods
How much weight have you gained? About 5 pounds
Have you felt the baby move? No

Are you keeping the baby? Yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Medicated
Are you scared about labor? No
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? The pain
Have you taken any classes? Not yet
Who will be in the delivery room? My parents,My grandparents, Mike's parents, My friends
Are you having the birth videotaped? Yes
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Of Course!
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? He will cry..He's a big softie...
How do you think family and friends will feel? Hopefully happy for me...I hope
Do you think you'll be a good mom? Yes. 
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Yes.


----------



## hollye

Your name & age? Hollye & 17
Fathers name & age? Liam & 17
Are you still with him? No
If not, do you want to be with him? Defoo not
Is this your first baby? Yeah
Does he have kids with someone else? Not that i know
Do your parents like him? Not at all
Do his parents like you? Yeah they do i think so anyways

When did you find out? at 22 weeks
Where did you find out? in my bedroom
How far along were you? 22 weeks
What was your reaction? what the f*ck!!!! basically
Who was the first person you told? my best friend
How did you tell the father? i texted him
What was his reaction? he didnt want anything to do with it 
Were you trying to get pregnant? Noooo
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? We werent together....

When is your due date? 28th July
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? No i didnt, not much anyway
What are your fears? Not being a good mummy :(
What are you most happy about? She is healthy :)
Did/do you want a boy or girl? i wanted a gurl and got one :D
What did/does the father want boy or girl? he doesnt want any
Do you know what your having? Girl :D
Do you have a name picked out? Rayelle-Jade
How much weight have you gained? So far, alot, im not sure precisely, i dont check
Have you felt the baby move? yeahh :D!!

Are you keeping the baby? I am
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? medicated 
Are you scared about labor? yes and no, pain yes but i cant wait to meet her
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? being alone....
Have you taken any classes? no but i am hoping too next week
Who will be in the delivery room? me, and maybe the FOB. 
Are you having the birth videotaped? no
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? definately, i cry thinkin about seeing her for the first time
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? i have no idea what so ever
How do you think family and friends will feel? quite happy, my family not so much
Do you think you'll be a good mom? i hope i will be, i will try my hardest
Do you think OH will be a good dad? not really :/


----------



## smitsusan5

Your name & age? kayte & 19
Fathers name & age? aaron & 19
Are you still with him? sort of
If not, do you want to be with him? yes
Is this your first baby? had a mmc 2 years ago. but yes
Does he have kids with someone else? no
Do your parents like him? love him
Do his parents like you? yes, im like family

When did you find out? 5 days ago
Where did you find out? at his university
How far along were you? 5w
What was your reaction? shit
Who was the first person you told? a girl who goes to his uni
How did you tell the father? cried and just told him
What was his reaction? SHITT
Were you trying to get pregnant? no
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 2 years

When is your due date? 11th december 2011
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? not yet :)
What are your fears? pooping in labour, giving birth, having a miscarriage
What are you most happy about? baby shopping
Did/do you want a boy or girl? boy
What did/does the father want boy or girl? neither
Do you know what your haeing? nope
Do you have a name picked out? if its a boy oscar
How much weight have you gained? 2lbs!
Have you felt the baby move? no

Are you keeping the baby? yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? natural, gas & air
Are you scared about labor? yes
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? pain
Have you taken any classes? not yet
Who will be in the delivery room? the father hopefully and my mother
Are you having the birth videotaped? no
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? yes!
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? i honestly dont know
How do you think family and friends will feel? happy
Do you think you'll be a good mom? i hope so
Do you think OH will be a good dad? brilliant


----------



## neonpolkadots

Your name & age? Amber & 18
Fathers name & age? Jaron & 18
Are you still with him? Yes :D
If not, do you want to be with him? Forever & Ever
Is this your first baby? Yes! :happydance:
Does he have kids with someone else? No
Do your parents like him? My mom does, but my dad & step mom aren't sure...
Do his parents like you? haha His dad called me a 12....on a scale of 1-10

When did you find out? Sat April 3rd :D
Where did you find out? At home
How far along were you? 4 w+5
What was your reaction? Shocked then excited :)
Who was the first person you told? Jaron
How did you tell the father? Hahahahaha Handed him the test
What was his reaction? He hugged me and picked me up :)
Were you trying to get pregnant? We weren't preventing it, but weren't trying
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? a few months

When is your due date? December 6th :D
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? No, thank goodness!
What are your fears? That labor is going to hurt lol honestly:blush:
What are you most happy about? Starting a family with my love :happydance:
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Hoping for a boy, but happy either way :)
What did/does the father want boy or girl? He wants a boy.
Do you know what your haeing? Not yet 
Do you have a name picked out? Demetri Xavier or Zoey Lynn
How much weight have you gained? That's a good question....
Have you felt the baby move? Not yet, but excited to feel it!

Are you keeping the baby? Yes, yes, yes!
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Haven't decided yet...
Are you scared about labor? YES! lol
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? I hear when you get to the baby's shoulders and crowning is painful....
Have you taken any classes? Not yet.
Who will be in the delivery room? Jaron, Dad, & my sissy Lorena :)
Are you having the birth videotaped? Noooo lol My dad will go through a pat down before he comes in haha
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Dunno...
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? He's gonna be so happy :D
How do you think family and friends will feel? I think they'll be happy :)
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I sure hope and think so :)
Do you think OH will be a good dad? He's going to be a wonderful daddy :)


----------



## syntaxerror

Your name & age?* Katie, 21
Fathers name & age? Nik, 22
Are you still with him? No
If not, do you want to be with him? Yes
Is this your first baby? Yes
Does he have kids with someone else? No
Do your parents like him? Yes
Do his parents like you? Yes

When did you find out? January...29?
Where did you find out? ...in the bathroom.
How far along were you? 4 weeks
What was your reaction? Is that a line? Is that a line? Oh shit, that's a line.
Who was the first person you told? Nik
How did you tell the father? Texted him pics of about a dozen positive tests
What was his reaction? ABORT NOW
Were you trying to get pregnant? N
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 2.5 years, depending on what you're counting

When is your due date? Oct 12
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Yes. Piles of it
What are your fears? Needles, heights...oh...not being able to handle labor
What are you most happy about? How awesome food tastes right now
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Girl
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Girl
Do you know what your having? Not yet
Do you have a name picked out? Working on it
How much weight have you gained? 5-10?
Have you felt the baby move? No

Are you keeping the baby? Yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Natural. Except for occasionally when I worry.
Are you scared about labor? Not generally
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? The part where it hurts, followed by the part where it hurts more, followed by the part after where my parts are all OWWW!
Have you taken any classes? No
Who will be in the delivery room? Nik
Are you having the birth videotaped? If Nik feels like it
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? I cry over anything anymore.
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? Hard to say
How do you think family and friends will feel? Yay
Do you think you'll be a good mom? ...not really, but I'll try
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Definitely


----------



## lilym

Your name & age? Lily, 16 (17 in 1 week)
Fathers name & age? Alex, 17
Are you still with him? We were never together, just friends
If not, do you want to be with him? Uh...
Is this your first baby? Yes
Does he have kids with someone else? No way
Do your parents like him? They like everything about him except that he got me pregnant
Do his parents like you? For the most part

When did you find out? I don't remember the exact day, at the end of February
Where did you find out? In my bathroom
How far along were you? Around 7 weeks
What was your reaction? Really scared, upset
Who was the first person you told? My best friend
How did you tell the father? Over the phone
What was his reaction? Shocked, kept saying "I can't be a dad now!" over and over, guilty
Were you trying to get pregnant? Definitely not
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? We'd been friends for 3.5 years, sleeping together for about year

When is your due date? October 16th
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Only for about 2 weeks, not anymore
What are your fears? Too many to list here. I don't even know if I want to keep the baby, and that alone makes me worry I'll be the worst mother ever.
What are you most happy about? That the baby is healthy so far
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Not sure, honestly.
What did/does the father want boy or girl? He says he wants a girl so it looks like me.
Do you know what your haeing? No
Do you have a name picked out? No, nothing sounds "right"
How much weight have you gained? Only 3 lbs. 
Have you felt the baby move? Nope.

Are you keeping the baby? I guess.
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Hopefully natural, but I'm weak, so I'll probably be begging for some relief.
Are you scared about labor? YES
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? The pain.
Have you taken any classes? No.
Who will be in the delivery room? So far, just FOB and my mom
Are you having the birth videotaped? Never even thought about it.
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? I don't know.
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? I don't know. I think he'll take the being a dad right away. Don't know if he'll cry, I just imagine him wanting to hold the baby right away, before anyone else.
How do you think family and friends will feel? My entire family thinks I'm too young to have a baby, but they'll probably come visit me as soon as he/she is born. My friends will be excited and want to dress the baby up...
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I'm worried about it.
Do you think OH will be a good dad? I think he'll be a far better father than I'll be as a mother.


----------



## we can't wait

Here are my answers :D
*Your name & age?* Kelly. 20. (19 when I got pregnant)
*Fathers name & age?* Harlan. 21.
*Are you still with him?* Yes. We're engaged. 
*If not, do you want to be with him?* N/A
*Is this your first baby?* Yes! :D
*Does he have kids with someone else?* No, this is his first, as well.
*Do your parents like him?* Ehh, they don't mind him, I suppose. But they aren't crazy about him.
*Do his parents like you?* His mom, her boyfriend, his older brother & sister all hate me. :wacko: I used to be best friends with his sister, & they don't like that I'm with OH. & they haven't spoken to us since finding out we're expecting. (she said it was fine for us to date-- it's not like I didn't ask first!) anyways. His dad & little brother love me though :) 

*When did you find out?* October 19, 2010 
*Where did you find out?* My bathroom.
*How far along were you?* 4w5d
*What was your reaction?* I was shocked! & thrilled!
*Who was the first person you told?* My best friend was on the phone with me when I saw.
*How did you tell the father?* When he got home from work :) we smiled & hugged each other.
*What was his reaction?* Couldn' believe it & really excited.
*Were you trying to get pregnant?* Yep. We'd been TTC a long time. This is actually a clomid baby.
*How long were you two together before you got pregnant?* 2.5 years.

*When is your due date?* June 23. I'm 30 weeks.
*Did/Do you have any morning sickness?* Awful! It lasted all the way up to 22 weeks! :sick:
*What are your fears?* I don't want a c-section. & I worry about LO's health. The usual, I guess.
*What are you most happy about?* Becoming a mommy, of course!
*Did/do you want a boy or girl?* I didn't have a preference, but I thought it'd be a girl.
*What did/does the father want boy or girl?* He had no preference.
*Do you know what your having?* A GIRL! :cloud9:
*Do you have a name picked out?* we're keeping the first name a secret... But her name will be _____ Frances Bruce
*How much weight have you gained?* 9 pounds. 
*Have you felt the baby move?* Ohh yes! All the time. 

*Are you keeping the baby?* Of course :)
*Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?* Not sure. I'm going to go as long as I can, but I'm not opposed to an epidural.
*Are you scared about labor?* Everyone is a bit scared for labor with their first, I think.
*What do you think will be the worst part of labor?* Pain? & if something goes wrong with LO.
*Have you taken any classes?* Not yet! Soon!
*Who will be in the delivery room?* Probably just OH. Maybe my mom?
*Are you having the birth videotaped?* Haha. No.
*Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time?* I think so! I get teary just thinking about it!
*What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be?* He'll probably cry. He's really excited.
*How do you think family and friends will feel?* Idk. My friends will maybe be excited... but my family probably really won't care too much. 
*Do you think you'll be a good mom?* I think it's what I'm meant to do. :D
*Do you think OH will be a good dad?* Yes. My daughter is going to have a great daddy.


----------



## airbear

Ooh I love good survey's! :) Since I'm not on here a lot it helps me get to know everyone! :)

*Your name & age?* Ariel and 20
*Fathers name & age?* Travis and 21 on Sunday (April 17th)
*Are you still with him?* Yes! :)
*If not, do you want to be with him?* 
*Is this your first baby?* Yes
*Does he have kids with someone else?* Nope
*Do your parents like him?* Yes, my mom thinks of him as one of her son's.
*Does his parents like you?* Mhm

*When did you find out?* Sunday, November 21st, 2010
*Where did you find out?* I was at home in our apartment about to get in the shower for church and I decided to take a test since my period was late.
*How far along were you?* About 6 weeks.
*What was your reaction?* Shocked and nervous, and I cried. 
*Who was the first person you told?* Travis.
*How did you tell the father?* After my shower I woke him up and showed him the positive test.
*What was his reaction?* He was nervous and shocked as well and we cried together.
*Were you trying to get pregnant?* No, I was taking a birth control pill at the time.
*How long were you two together before you got pregnant?* Four and a half years.

*When is your due date?* July 25th, 2011
*Did/Do you have any morning sickness?* From about week 8 to week 15 
*What are your fears?* When my baby becomes a teenager!
*What are you most happy about?* Sharing parenthood with the love of my life!
*Did/do you want a boy or girl?* A girl
*What did/does the father want boy or girl?* We had talked about have two children, both boys. When I got pregnant I secretly wanted a girl. OH still wanted a boy, until at my mom's surpise birthday party a friend had an adorable 2 year old daughter, and now my OH has completely changed his mind and really wants a girl :)
*Do you know what your having?* No, we haven't decided if we are going to find out or not.
*Do you have a name picked out?* Elsie for a girl, and maybe Benjamin for a boy.
*How much weight have you gained?* About 23lbs.
*Have you felt the baby move?* All the time! I love it :)

*Are you keeping the baby?* Yes! :)
*Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?* I'm hoping for a natural birth.
*Are you scared about labor?* Yes, but I am also excited.
*What do you think will be the worst part of labor?* The pain
*Have you taken any classes?* No.
*Who will be in the delivery room?* I'm hoping just Travis and the doctors!
*Are you having the birth videotaped?* No.
*Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time?* I think so.
*What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be?* I think he'll probably cry!
*How do you think family and friends will feel? *Really excited, lol
*Do you think you'll be a good mom?* I hope so, I'm nervous I won't be!
*Do you think OH will be a good dad?* I think he will be amazing! He's so great with kids.


----------



## BrEeZeY

Your name & age? Brea & 20
Fathers name & age? Colby & 20 
Are you still with him? Yep we is married :) 
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? nope but this is OH's first tho :)
Does he have kids with someone else?no but i do
Do your parents like him? LOVE him
Do his parents like you? o yes ofcourse! haha they wouldnt have let us get married :haha:

When did you find out? January 29th :) 
Where did you find out? my bathroom :haha:
How far along were you? 4 weeks and one day:) 
What was your reaction? shocked (i took a test two days before n said negative, or so i thought until i checked the bathroom trash again after i got a BFP and it said positive haha)
Who was the first person you told? LO haha and then OH
How did you tell the father? LO and i ran down the street to his work and i told him haha i couldnt not tell someone (he already knew he been tellin me for 2 weeks i was)
What was his reaction? he was happy (he said i TOLD YOU!)
Were you trying to get pregnant? yep :)
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? we got married 6 months before we found out :haha: and we have been together couple months shy of 2 yrs

When is your due date? October 7th
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? i didnt have sickness for say, i had constant nausea!
What are your fears? miscarrying our little cheeto or baby having something wrong with him
What are you most happy about? to be having a LO with my husband and Aiden having alil sibling to play with!
Did/do you want a boy or girl? i wanted a girl but the farther along i get the more i want a boy hehe so pink or blue will do :)
What did/does the father want boy or girl? he wants a boy haha 
Do you know what your having? nope still got a month to go
Do you have a name picked out? yeppers Jax for boy and Ellie for a girl :) 
How much weight have you gained? 5lbs lol 
Have you felt the baby move? a few times nothing big 

Are you keeping the baby? YES!
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? i am trying for natural but i am probably gonna have medicated if baby's head is anything like his fathers 
Are you scared about labor? alil not to bad since ive done it once
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? a mean nurse haha
Have you taken any classes? nope
Who will be in the delivery room? OH
Are you having the birth videotaped? no way! 
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? yes lol 
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? he will probably cry 
How do you think family and friends will feel? ecstatic they will probably trying to push the door in after its born to see him lol 
Do you think you'll be a good mom? i hope i am already lol :) but i am gonna try my damnedest 
Do you think OH will be a good dad? he is a great dad! he will continue to be :)


----------



## kimmy04

Your name & age?* Kimberley, 20
Fathers name & age? Michael, 22
Are you still with him? Yes
If not, do you want to be with him? 
Is this your first baby? Yes
Does he have kids with someone else? No
Do your parents like him? Love him
Do his parents like you? I'm part of the family

When did you find out? On Halloween right before my big party
Where did you find out? At home
How far along are you now? 30 weeks
What was your reaction? I was in shock, and cried
Who was the first person you told? OH
How did you tell the father? Called him and told him to come home immediately, he didn't even know I was taking a test and I just handed him the positive stick
What was his reaction? He was so sweet, said please stop crying this isn't a bad thing it's a blessing
Were you trying to get pregnant? No I was on the pill
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? a couple years, known eachother our entire lives though

When is your due date? June 25th
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? A little bit, up until about 10 weeks
What are your fears? Being clueless about how to raise a baby
What are you most happy about? My life is really coming together, recently got a house with OH, he got an amazing job, talking about marriage and our LO will be here soon!
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Sort of wanted a girl, but didn't have much preferance
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Desparately wanted a boy
Do you know what your having? Yes, it's a boy
Do you have a name picked out? Not yet, can't seem to agree on anything
How much weight have you gained? Too much!
Have you felt the baby move? Every day since 17 weeks!

Are you keeping the baby? Of course!
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Probably medicated
Are you scared about labor? Yes
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? The contractions
Have you taken any classes? No
Who will be in the delivery room? I want it to be just my OH, but my mom wants to be there so we will see
Are you having the birth videotaped? Definitely not
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Yes
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? I think he will cry too haha
How do you think family and friends will feel? They are already amazed by it all!
Do you think you'll be a good mom? Yes
Do you think OH will be a good dad? He will be wonderful


----------



## Kmx

Your name & age?* KIRSTIE - 20
Fathers name & age? THOMAS - 22
Are you still with him? YES
If not, do you want to be with him? /
Is this your first baby? YES
Does he have kids with someone else? NO
Do your parents like him? YES
Do his parents like you? /

When did you find out? 4 WEEKS AGO
Where did you find out? IN MY TOILET
How far along are you now? 8 WEEKS
What was your reaction? UTTER SHOCK
Who was the first person you told? THOMAS
How did you tell the father? YES
What was his reaction? SHOCK/ DISBELIEF
Were you trying to get pregnant? NO WAY
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 2+ YEARS

When is your due date? 21/11/11
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? RARELY
What are your fears? EVERYTHING AT THE MOMENT, EVERYONES REACTION, EXAMS, FEARS FOR MY FUTURE, BABYS FUTURE
What are you most happy about? HAVING A BEAUTIFUL BABY IN 9 MONTHS
Did/do you want a boy or girl? EITHER NO PREFERENCE
What did/does the father want boy or girl? AS ABOVE
Do you know what your haeing? NO, DEBATING WHETHER TO FIND OUT LOL
Do you have a name picked out? CHANGES ALOT, AT MOMENT HEIDI OR APRIL FOR GIRL, OLIVER FOR BOY - CHANGE BEFORE NOVEMBER PROBABLY LOL
How much weight have you gained? NONE SO FAR.....
Have you felt the baby move? NO TOO EARLY

Are you keeping the baby? YES
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? NATURAL
Are you scared about labor? NOT NOW, WILL BE NEARER THE TIME LOL
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? THE PAIN
Have you taken any classes? NOT YET
Who will be in the delivery room? THOMAS
Are you having the birth videotaped? PROBABLY NOT, WONT BE ONE OF MY BEST MOMENTS LOL
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? YES
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? HAPPINESS
How do you think family and friends will feel? SO HAPPY
Do you think you'll be a good mom? YES I WILL TRY MY BEST
Do you think OH will be a good dad? BRILLIANT


----------



## 20102001

Your name & age? Carla 21 (not quite a teen :dohh:)
Fathers name & age? Lewis 23.
Are you still with him? Yep! Engaged <3
If not, do you want to be with him? n/a.
Is this your first baby? Yep.
Does he have kids with someone else? No.
Do your parents like him? I think so.
Do his parents like you? Yeah I reckon :D

When did you find out? 10th Feb '11
Where did you find out? I was in bed.
How far along are you now? 13 weeks todaaay!
What was your reaction? I was like "OMG i'm pregnant!"
Who was the first person you told? A friend, I actually can't remember who! :dohh:
How did you tell the father? He told me! :dohh:
What was his reaction? He was like "There's a line .. "
Were you trying to get pregnant? Yep IVF!
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 2.5 years.

When is your due date? 20/10/2011
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? None :wacko:
What are your fears? MC.
What are you most happy about? Being pregnant!
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Girl
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Boy
Do you know what your having? Not yet ..
Do you have a name picked out? No :growlmad:
How much weight have you gained? Over half a stone :dohh:
Have you felt the baby move? Nope.

Are you keeping the baby? Yeah ..
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Undecided.
Are you scared about labor? Yeah a bit.
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? The pain :wacko:
Have you taken any classes? No.
Who will be in the delivery room? Me and OH.
Are you having the birth videotaped? NO!
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Yep!
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? Aww I can't imagine :cloud9:
How do you think family and friends will feel? About the pregnancy? They're made up!
Do you think you'll be a good mum? I will try!
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Yeah.

:kiss:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Your name & age?* Terah & 19 (20 in May)
Fathers name & age? Thomas & 21 (22 in September)
Are you still with him? Yep
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? Not even close. lol. Our third.
Does he have kids with someone else? I sure as hell hope not.
Do your parents like him? Eh. It's hit and miss. They realize he's not going anywhere though, so they don't have much of a choice.
Do his parents like you? Yeah. 

When did you find out? About 5 days ago. :haha:
Where did you find out? In my bathroom.
How far along are you now? I'm not sure thanks to my irregular periods, but my guess is 5 weeks, 2 days.
What was your reaction? I was happy and relieved; I finally knew why I was so irritable. :winkwink:
Who was the first person you told? Tommy
How did you tell the father? I handed him the test.
What was his reaction? He couldn't stop smiling. 
Were you trying to get pregnant? Yeah. We were trying for a year.
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? Almost four years.

When is your due date? From my guess, December 13, 2011
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? I never puke because of my phobia of it, but I'm nauseous constantly.
What are your fears? Throwing up, Tommy getting laid off again, and telling our parents.
What are you most happy about? That I'm finally pregnant and that I'm going to have a 3rd baby. :)
Did/do you want a boy or girl? I really don't care since I already have one of each.
What did/does the father want boy or girl? He wants another boy.
Do you know what your haeing? Nope, we're not finding out this time, either.
Do you have a name picked out? Yep, one for each gender.
How much weight have you gained? None, I think?
Have you felt the baby move? Too early for that.

Are you keeping the baby? Most definitely
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Hopefully natural, but no matter what I won't be getting an epidural.
Are you scared about labor? Not really. 
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? The contractions (if I'm induced again)
Have you taken any classes? No, and I probably won't. I took a childbirth one when I was pregnant with Aiden and a breastfeeding one when I was pregnant with Mady, so I think I'm covered.
Who will be in the delivery room? Tommy and maybe my best friend.
Are you having the birth videotaped? No.
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? I'm sure I will.
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? He'll probably cry, too.
How do you think family and friends will feel? I'm not sure. Happy, probably.
Do you think you'll be a good mom? Most definitely.
Do you think OH will be a good dad? I already know he is.


----------



## x__amour

we can't wait said:


> There used to be a thread a few months ago where we would do surveys.

LOL, that was my thread! :lol:
But for some reason I can't find it. One day it randomly disappeared! :shrug:
I'm gonna fill this out even though my eggo is not preggo anymore. Er, hopefully. :haha:

*Your name & age?*
Shannon, 19.

*Fathers name & age?*
Zachary, 18.

*Are you still with him?*
I am.

*If not, do you want to be with him?*
-

*Is this your first baby?*
It is.

*Does he have kids with someone else?*
He does not.

*Do your parents like him?*
They do.

*Do his parents like you?*
I hope so.

*When did you find out?*
March 7th, 2010.

*Where did you find out?*
At home from a HPT.

*How far along are you now?*
-
*
What was your reaction?*
Shocked!
*
Who was the first person you told?*
Besides my OH? My mom.

*How did you tell the father?*
He was there with me when we took the test.
*
What was his reaction?*
Surprised.
*
Were you trying to get pregnant?*
NTNP.

*How long were you two together before you got pregnant?*
1y 3mo.

*When is your due date?*
It was November 14th, 2010.

*Did/Do you have any morning sickness?*
I did.

*What are your fears?*
I definitely feared labor at the time.

*What are you most happy about?*
I was really happy to meet my baby girl.
*
Did/do you want a boy or girl?*
I wanted a girl.
*
What did/does the father want boy or girl?*
He never told me.
*
Do you know what your having?*
I had a girl.
*
Do you have a name picked out?*
Victoria.
*
How much weight have you gained?*
I gained 58lbs from preeclampsia.
*
Have you felt the baby move?*
-

*Are you keeping the baby?*
I did. :p

*Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?*
I planned on a medicated birth and went through with it but had an emcs.

*Are you scared about labor?*
I was terrified.

*What do you think will be the worst part of labor?*
I thought the contractions would be but they weren't.

*Have you taken any classes?*
I did.

*Who will be in the delivery room?*
My OH was the only one.

*Are you having the birth videotaped?*
I refused, lol!

*Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time?*
He bawled like a baby!
*
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be?*
He was so happy to be a dad.

*How do you think family and friends will feel?*
They love her.
*
Do you think you'll be a good mom?*
I like to think I'm a good mom.

*Do you think OH will be a good dad?*
He's an amazing dad!


----------



## amygwen

Your name & age? Amy, 20
Fathers name & age? Alex, 21
Are you still with him? Yes.
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? Yes, 2nd pregnancy though
Does he have kids with someone else? No. HE BETTER NOT lol :haha:
Do your parents like him? No.
Do his parents like you? Yes.

When did you find out? When I was 14 weeks along. Beginning of Oct 2009
Where did you find out? My bathroom
How far along are you now? Not pregnant anymore
What was your reaction? Shocked
Who was the first person you told? Boyfriend, Alex
How did you tell the father? He was there and saw the test
What was his reaction? Shocked
Were you trying to get pregnant? Not trying but not preventing, being very stupid
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 2.5 years

When is your due date? It was June 3rd 2010
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Yes, in the beginning and at the end
What are your fears? Probably the birth
What are you most happy about? Being a mom
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Didn't mind whichever!
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Boy
Do you know what your haeing? yes, I found out @ 18 weeks
Do you have a name picked out? Yes
How much weight have you gained? I gained 80 lbs total LOL
Have you felt the baby move? Yes, he kicked loads

Are you keeping the baby? Yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Medicated
Are you scared about labor? Very
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Pushing him out
Have you taken any classes? Yes
Who will be in the delivery room? Mom, dad and Alex OH
Are you having the birth videotaped? No, not allowed, wouldn't anyways
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Yes
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? Cry
How do you think family and friends will feel? Excited
Do you think you'll be a good mom? Yes, inexperienced but a good one!
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Hmm.. I didn't think so at the time but he def is!


----------



## lilym

I think it's funny that most girls say their parents don't like OH/FOB, but his parents almost always like them. Haha.


----------



## prettymomtobe

Your name & age? Robyn ; 19
Fathers name & age? Kris ; 21
Are you still with him? Yupp
If not, do you want to be with him? /
Is this your first baby? Yupp
Does he have kids with someone else? No
Do your parents like him? Ehhh ; lol
Do his parents like you? Yupp

When did you find out? February 12
Where did you find out? At home
How far along are you now? 13+5 weeks
What was your reaction? Happy :)
Who was the first person you told? Kris
How did you tell the father? He was there
What was his reaction? Happy :)
Were you trying to get pregnant? Sorta ; lol
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 3 months 
When is your due date? October 15, 2011
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Ocasionally
What are your fears? Birth and money
What are you most happy about? Having a baby ; of course :)
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Doesn't matter
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Boy 
Do you know what your haeing? Not yet 
Do you have a name picked out? Jordyn Kristopher ; Arianna-Lynn Marie
How much weight have you gained? None
Have you felt the baby move? Not yet 

Are you keeping the baby? Yupp
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Medicated 
Are you scared about labor? Yupp!!!
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Pain
Have you taken any classes? No
Who will be in the delivery room? Kris and my mom
Are you having the birth videotaped? No way!!!
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? You know it!!
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? Happy
How do you think family and friends will feel? Happy
Do you think you'll be a good mom? Yes I do
Do you think OH will be a good dad? :D


----------



## missZOEEx

These are fun!  

Your name & age? Zoee && 17.
Fathers name & age? Conor && 21
Are you still with him? Yessum!
If not, do you want to be with him? PASS
Is this your first baby? Sure Is! 
Does he have kids with someone else? Nooo
Do your parents like him? Definitely!
Do his parents like you? Yess.

When did you find out? 19th of December 2010.
Where did you find out? at home; in my bathroom!
How far along are you now? 20w4d
What was your reaction? :O YAYAYAYA!
Who was the first person you told? Conor
How did you tell the father? Texted Him. oops; :/
What was his reaction? I cant even remember... lol
Were you trying to get pregnant? NTNP :D
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? :S would not have a clue!

When is your due date? 29th of August '11
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? NO! :D
What are your fears? That my baby will grow up too fast.
What are you most happy about? EVERYTHING. 
Did/do you want a boy or girl? I didnt mind
What did/does the father want boy or girl? He wanted either..
Do you know what your haeing? yes, a BOY. 
Do you have a name picked out? his name will be Isaac. <3
How much weight have you gained? 5kg... :/
Have you felt the baby move? YES. he's gonna be a soccer player!

Are you keeping the baby? Of Course.
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Natural.. i hope. 
Are you scared about labor? Not really, just anxious!
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? PUSHING. lol
Have you taken any classes? Not yet, booked in though!
Who will be in the delivery room? My mum && Conor.
Are you having the birth videotaped? NO WAY.
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Probs. :D
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? I have no idea..
How do you think family and friends will feel? hopefully very JOYOUS. 
Do you think you'll be a good mom? i would like to think so.....
Do you think OH will be a good dad? i do think so! :D


----------



## HarlaHorse

*Your name & age? *_Skye, 16 in July_
*Fathers name & age? *_Reece, 18 in a few days_
*Are you still with him?* _Yep sure am_
*If not, do you want to be with him?*
*Is this your first baby?* _Yes_
*Does he have kids with someone else?*_ No_
*Do your parents like him?* _Love him_
*Do his parents like you?* _Well I hope so_

*When did you find out?* _A few days after new years_
*Where did you find out?* _At my OH's house, his parents weren't home though_
*How far along are you now?* _18 weeks, 19 tomorrow_
*What was your reaction? *_I cried at first, happy now_
*Who was the first person you told?* _Jack, mine and Reece's friend_
*How did you tell the father?* _I told him to wait outside of the bathroom while I took the test and showed him_
*What was his reaction?* _He just hugged me, he was happy_
*Were you trying to get pregnant?* _No not at all_
*How long were you two together before you got pregnant?* _6, 7, 8 months maybe?_

*When is your due date?* _10th of September_
*Did/Do you have any morning sickness?* _Not as bad, really bad at the start though_
*What are your fears? *_C-section_
*What are you most happy about?* _Having a healthy little girl&#9829;_
*Did/do you want a boy or girl?* _Either, but got a girl_
*What did/does the father want boy or girl?* _He didn't mind either_
*Do you know what your haeing?* _Little girl_
*Do you have a name picked out?* _Lacey Jaye, haven't fully decided on middle name_
*How much weight have you gained?* _At first I lost 10kg, just started putting it back on_
*Have you felt the baby move?* _Sometimes I think I do, not sure if it's in my head_
*
Are you keeping the baby? *_Yes of course_
*Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?* _Natural if I can_
*Are you scared about labor? *_Not of the pain, only of pooping _
*What do you think will be the worst part of labor?* _Embarressment, not too keen on the whole world seeing me poop, or even seeing down there at all!_
*Have you taken any classes?* _No not yet_
*Who will be in the delivery room? *_My mum and OH_
*Are you having the birth videotaped?* _No thankyou!_
*Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time?* _I'm not sure, we'll see_
*What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be?* _I'm not sure, I know he'll be happy_
*How do you think family and friends will feel? *_Family will be excited, most friends are happy_
*Do you think you'll be a good mom?* _Yes _
*Do you think OH will be a good dad? *_Yes _


----------



## we can't wait

BrEeZeY said:


> Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? i am trying for natural but i am probably gonna have medicated if baby's head is anything like his fathers.

:rofl: bahahaha. :hugs:



kimmy04 said:


> When is your due date? June 25th.

Our due dates are only a couple days apart! For some reason, that excited me. :haha:



20102001 said:


> Your name & age? Carla 21 (not quite a teen :dohh:)
> Were you trying to get pregnant? Yep IVF!

I'm not quite a teen any more either. I don't think any of the ladies mind. :shrug: Wow! IVF? Congrats!! I'm having a clomid baby. I was scared for IVF, because my insurance wouldn't have covered it. :wacko:



x__amour said:


> LOL, that was my thread! :lol:
> But for some reason I can't find it. One day it randomly disappeared! :shrug:

I definitely remembered it was yours lol. I was going to say 'There was an old thread by Shannon' ... but I didn't want to just randomly throw you into my thread, in case you didn't want to be. :haha:
I had noticed it disappeared! When you had Victoria, I thought maybe you had gone over to Teen Parenting & wasn't going to post here anymore. I had tried to find it, because I was going to continue posting surveys... but it was gone. :shrug:



lilym said:


> I think it's funny that most girls say their parents don't like OH/FOB, but his parents almost always like them. Haha.

Haha, I noticed that, too. :haha: Haha, not me. His family is NOT crazy about me. :finger: lol


----------



## lov3hat3

*Your name & age?* Kaytee, 16 :) 
*Fathers name & age?* Prick, 21
*Are you still with him?* Nope
*If not, do you want to be with him?* Definatly not :haha:
*Is this your first baby?* Indeeeed
*Does he have kids with someone else?* Not that im aware of :haha:
*Do your parents like him?* Nopee
*Do his parents like you?* Never met them 

*When did you find out?*September 13th (only know that because it was the day i started college)
*Where did you find out?* Sexual health clinic :haha:
*How far along are you now?* 36w 3d
*What was your reaction?* Not good :haha:
*Who was the first person you told?* My best friend 
*How did you tell the father?* Text :haha:
*What was his reaction?* Not good. 
*Were you trying to get pregnant?* noooo way
*How long were you two together before you got pregnant?* Officially 2 weeks, unofficially 6 :blush:
*When is your due date?* 10th May
*Did/Do you have any morning sickness?* Yes, it went away now its coming back :nope:
*What are your fears?* Being overdue, having to have a c-section.
*What are you most happy about?* That im going to have a baby boy :happydance:
*Did/do you want a boy or girl?* Boy
*Do you know what your haeing?* Boy
*Do you have a name picked out?*Kenziee Shae
*How much weight have you gained?* 2 stone
*Have you felt the baby move?* Yupp

*Are you keeping the baby?* Yup
*Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?* drugssss :haha:
*Are you scared about labor?* doesnt feel real yet, so no
*What do you think will be the worst part of labor?* Having to push a watermelon out
*Have you taken any classes?* nopee
*Who will be in the delivery room?* sister and best friend
*Are you having the birth videotaped?* noo
*Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time?*Probably :haha:
*What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be?* probably something annoying 
*How do you think family and friends will feel?* happy:shrug:
*Do you think you'll be a good mom?* Hope soo 
*Do you think OH will be a good dad? * hmmmmmm


----------



## emyandpotato

Your name & age?* Emy & 20
Fathers name & age? Chris & 20
Are you still with him? Yep
If not, do you want to be with him? N/A
Is this your first baby? Yes
Does he have kids with someone else? No
Do your parents like him? Most of the time
Do his parents like you? Yep

When did you find out? New years day
Where did you find out? In a public toilet in a shopping centre
How far along are you now? 21 weeks 3 days 
What was your reaction? Shock and disbelief, and in all honestly assumed I'd get an abortion
Who was the first person you told? My OH
How did you tell the father? He bought the test, I just said "it's positive"
What was his reaction? Gave me a hug and told me not to cry
Were you trying to get pregnant? Not consciously
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? A few months

When is your due date? August 23rd
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Still do, had a horrible pregnancy
What are your fears? Managing work and LO, being an inadequate parent
What are you most happy about? How everything just seems right at the moment
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Honestly don't mind
What did/does the father want boy or girl? He secretly wants a girl but we think it's a little boy and he'd be happy with either
Do you know what your having? Nope
Do you have a name picked out? We're thinking Rory for a boy but undecided on girl's names
How much weight have you gained? 14 pounds in the first week from stopping dieting but nothing else
Have you felt the baby move? Yes :happydance:

Are you keeping the baby? Of course
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Natural I hope
Are you scared about labor? A little
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Getting to the stage where it hurts so much I won't want to move or do anything anymore
Have you taken any classes? Not yet but they start in a month
Who will be in the delivery room? Just my OH
Are you having the birth videotaped? Nope
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Probably
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? Tears and complete awe
How do you think family and friends will feel? Excited and if it's a boy my side will be overjoyed, vice versa for OH's family if it's a girl
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I really hope so
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Without a doubt


----------



## cammy

*Your name & age?* Breanna (my screen name comes from OH name, soz for the mislead) and I am 18, soon to be 19 on the 21st of this month
*Fathers name & age?* Cameron & 18, soon to be 19
*Are you still with him?* Yes, we are very much together :D
*If not, do you want to be with him?*
*Is this your first baby?* Yes and we are extremely excited :)
*Does he have kids with someone else?* nope
*Do your parents like him?* my dad does, mum? not so much :/ but she hates all our boyfriends, till we break up with them haha
*Do his parents like you?* Never met his dad, he lives too far away. And his mum has warmed up to me since she found out I was pregnant, not too sure if thats just an act or not 

*When did you find out?* October, I think. I have it written down somewhere :S anyways, I found out before I was due for my period. Didn't actually think I was pregnant. Not really sure why I took a test. 
*Where did you find out? *My bathroom
*How far along are you now?* 31 weeks and 3 days :D
*What was your reaction?* "SHIT!!" followed by a freak out and non stop shaking.
*Who was the first person you told?* Cameron. Didn't want to tell him on the phone, but I was freaking out too much.
*How did you tell the father?* It was raining outside, I was home, so was my ENTIRE family. So I snuck outside and sat in the car and called him up. He just thought it was one of our random calls, and I was so scared to tell him that it took me like half an hour before actually started hinting anything. I never said it bluntly, tried to hint it to him. Eventually he got my clues :S
*What was his reaction?* he was extremely happy and wanted to come see me right away, but there was a HUGE storm so I told him not to and so he came over first thing in the morning
*Were you trying to get pregnant?* Nope, complete surprise. 
*How long were you two together before you got pregnant?* 18 months XD

*When is your due date?* 14th June
*Did/Do you have any morning sickness?* I had a little nausea, but not really.
*What are your fears?* Bub getting sick when he's really little and him not being able to cope with it due to his lack of immunity :(. I live in a house with my brother and he has his 2 little girls over every weekend or so and thay are always soooo sick. :S
*What are you most happy about?* I get to hold my little boy in less than 9 weeks :D
*Did/do you want a boy or girl?*I've always want a boy. But since I found out I was pregnant I was happy to have either. Everyone and myself was convinced I was having a girl.
*What did/does the father want boy or girl?* A girl, but he's just happy to be becoming a daddy :)
*Do you know what your haeing?* BOY!!!!
*Do you have a name picked out?* Not yet
*How much weight have you gained?* 11 kilos (australian)
*Have you felt the baby move?* SO MUCH!! I love it :D

*Are you keeping the baby?*Absolutely, I'm so in love :D
*Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?* Natural if possible
*Are you scared about labor?*I'm scared about complications.
*What do you think will be the worst part of labor?* My mum trying to make decisions for me and trying to force me to take the drugs :S
*Have you taken any classes?* I have :D
*Who will be in the delivery room?*Cameron, maybe my mum.
*Are you having the birth videotaped?* nooooo
*Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time?*I'll most likely already be crying from the pain ha
*What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be?* he's definately going to cry. Hes all hard core every other day, but he loves this baby so much. He is definately going to cry.
*How do you think family and friends will feel?*Probably angry, because I don't plan on letting any of my friends visit me at the hospital or at home for a few weeks after the baby is born. Me and cameron want family time :D Our family will be tolerated by us during that time.....in small doses haha
*Do you think you'll be a good mom?* I hope so :S
*Do you think OH will be a good dad?* Definately :D xx


----------



## HarlaHorse

lilym said:


> I think it's funny that most girls say their parents don't like OH/FOB, but his parents almost always like them. Haha.

Haha, I noticed that, too. :haha: Haha, not me. His family is NOT crazy about me. :finger: lol[/QUOTE]

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## stephaniexx

Your name & age? Steph, 19
Fathers name & age? Andy, 25
Are you still with him? Yep
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? Second :D
Does he have kids with someone else? Nope
Do your parents like him? Love him
Do his parents like you? Yep

When did you find out? March 24th
Where did you find out? Tesco lol
How far along are you now? 7 weeks 2 days
What was your reaction? Happy
Who was the first person you told? Best friend
How did you tell the father? Gave him the test!
What was his reaction? Very happy
Were you trying to get pregnant? Nope
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 1st baby 5 months, this baby 1 year 5 months lol

When is your due date? 30/11/11
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? No
What are your fears? Having 2 under 2!
What are you most happy about? The kids will be very close
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Boy
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Not fussed
Do you know what your haeing? Not yet
Do you have a name picked out? Nope
How much weight have you gained? Not sure!
Have you felt the baby move? Not yet

Are you keeping the baby? Yep
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Just ging to go with the flow and keep an open mind, no point in planning your birth it never turns out how you want it lol
Are you scared about labor? Nope done it before
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Its when the really strong contractions hit
Have you taken any classes? Nope
Who will be in the delivery room? OH
Are you having the birth videotaped? Noooo
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Probably
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? Very happy
How do you think family and friends will feel? Excited
Do you think you'll be a good mom? Yep
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Hes absolutely great, more than I could ever ask for


----------



## carla92

Your name & age? carla 19
Fathers name & age? conrad 22
Are you still with him? yep were engaged :)
If not, do you want to be with him? n/a
Is this your first baby? yes
Does he have kids with someone else? nope
Do your parents like him? yep
Do his parents like you? yes :D

When did you find out? 2oth of october 2010
Where did you find out? bathroom
How far along are you now? 30 weeks 2 days
What was your reaction? wow already 
Who was the first person you told? other half
How did you tell the father? took the test down to him whilst he was making his morning coffee lol
What was his reaction? i got a hug and kiss and he just laughed he was please
Were you trying to get pregnant? yes first month ttc
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 1 year 2 months been engaged for 6 months

When is your due date? 22/06/2011
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? yes i suffered hyperemesis until 17 weeks
What are your fears? baby being poorly :(
What are you most happy about? being a mummy 
Did/do you want a boy or girl? no preference just thought it was a girl lol
What did/does the father want boy or girl? same as above
Do you know what your having? yes a little boy 
Do you have a name picked out? Ryley-James *Litherland* ( OH suranme is litherland hehe)
How much weight have you gained? 14 pounds which im so happy with considering im 30 weeks 
Have you felt the baby move? yes constantly since 18 weeks

Are you keeping the baby? yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? natural hopefully (water birth/ gas and air)
Are you scared about labor? no point being scared its happening like it or not lol
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? The shoulders popping out !
Have you taken any classes? no
Who will be in the delivery room? OH and aunty (she is training to be a midwife as of next year)
Are you having the birth videotaped? no way
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? probably
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? he will probably smile and laugh i think he has a nervous laugh
How do you think family and friends will feel? happy
Do you think you'll be a good mom? i hope so :/
Do you think OH will be a good dad? he will be fantastic


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Not pregnant anymore but ... :)! 
Your name & age?* Melissa - Age 16!
Fathers name & age? Luke - Age 18
Are you still with him? We broke up when our son was 3 weeks old. (hes not 8weeks)
If not, do you want to be with him? I did, yes..
Is this your first baby? yes.
Does he have kids with someone else? no.
Do your parents like him? no.
Do his parents like you? somedays

When did you find out? at 16 weeks :blush:
Where did you find out? I was babysitting, and i had a feelings so i told my best guy friend to go buy me a test  so we were sitting on their couch haha
How far along are you now? well id be 49 week
What was your reaction? i didnt look at the test for quite awhile... but i was happy , and very scared
Who was the first person you told? Jamie( the guy i was with when i took the test) i told a few close friends prior when i just had that feeling
How did you tell the father? He was on a canou trip, and i called him
What was his reaction? Worried. but happy
Were you trying to get pregnant? No
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? i dont know, we were together for two years total. so like a year andd a bit

When is your due date? was feb 12, he cam on feb 17:cloud9:
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? I did, yes. horrible. i sat on fobs couch with a bucket and crakers
What are your fears? Money, fob leaving (he did....)
What are you most happy about? I love him loads, i am so happy to wake up to him
Did/do you want a boy or girl? i wanted a boy
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Boy
Do you know what your having? yes.. boy!
Do you have a name picked out? Mikah eli james (my last name)
How much weight have you gained? lots. like 60
Have you felt the baby move? Yep loads. i loved watching my tummy move around

Are you keeping the baby? sure did!
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? planned no meds. ended up in emerg c section
Are you scared about labor? i never thought about the pain, sooo no!
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? contractions was lol
Have you taken any classes? yess
Who will be in the delivery room? i wanteed my mom and fob, fob was but only one person could be in ER when the section took place
Are you having the birth videotaped? i thought about it
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? i did!
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? he smiled. talked to him, tears in his eyes
How do you think family and friends will feel? my friends LOVE him, so does my family!
Do you think you'll be a good mom? i sure hope i am
Do you think OH will be a good dad? i thought he would be


----------



## BrEeZeY

cammy said:


> *Your name & age?* Breanna (my screen name comes from OH name, soz for the mislead) and I am 18, soon to be 19 on the 21st of this month
> *Fathers name & age?* Cameron & 18, soon to be 19
> *Are you still with him?* Yes, we are very much together :D
> *If not, do you want to be with him?*
> *Is this your first baby?* Yes and we are extremely excited :)
> *Does he have kids with someone else?* nope
> *Do your parents like him?* my dad does, mum? not so much :/ but she hates all our boyfriends, till we break up with them haha
> *Do his parents like you?* Never met his dad, he lives too far away. And his mum has warmed up to me since she found out I was pregnant, not too sure if thats just an act or not
> 
> *When did you find out?* October, I think. I have it written down somewhere :S anyways, I found out before I was due for my period. Didn't actually think I was pregnant. Not really sure why I took a test.
> *Where did you find out? *My bathroom
> *How far along are you now?* 31 weeks and 3 days :D
> *What was your reaction?* "SHIT!!" followed by a freak out and non stop shaking.
> *Who was the first person you told?* Cameron. Didn't want to tell him on the phone, but I was freaking out too much.
> *How did you tell the father?* It was raining outside, I was home, so was my ENTIRE family. So I snuck outside and sat in the car and called him up. He just thought it was one of our random calls, and I was so scared to tell him that it took me like half an hour before actually started hinting anything. I never said it bluntly, tried to hint it to him. Eventually he got my clues :S
> *What was his reaction?* he was extremely happy and wanted to come see me right away, but there was a HUGE storm so I told him not to and so he came over first thing in the morning
> *Were you trying to get pregnant?* Nope, complete surprise.
> *How long were you two together before you got pregnant?* 18 months XD
> 
> *When is your due date?* 14th June
> *Did/Do you have any morning sickness?* I had a little nausea, but not really.
> *What are your fears?* Bub getting sick when he's really little and him not being able to cope with it due to his lack of immunity :(. I live in a house with my brother and he has his 2 little girls over every weekend or so and thay are always soooo sick. :S
> *What are you most happy about?* I get to hold my little boy in less than 9 weeks :D
> *Did/do you want a boy or girl?*I've always want a boy. But since I found out I was pregnant I was happy to have either. Everyone and myself was convinced I was having a girl.
> *What did/does the father want boy or girl?* A girl, but he's just happy to be becoming a daddy :)
> *Do you know what your haeing?* BOY!!!!
> *Do you have a name picked out?* Not yet
> *How much weight have you gained?* 11 kilos (australian)
> *Have you felt the baby move?* SO MUCH!! I love it :D
> 
> *Are you keeping the baby?*Absolutely, I'm so in love :D
> *Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?* Natural if possible
> *Are you scared about labor?*I'm scared about complications.
> *What do you think will be the worst part of labor?* My mum trying to make decisions for me and trying to force me to take the drugs :S
> *Have you taken any classes?* I have :D
> *Who will be in the delivery room?*Cameron, maybe my mum.
> *Are you having the birth videotaped?* nooooo
> *Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time?*I'll most likely already be crying from the pain ha
> *What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be?* he's definately going to cry. Hes all hard core every other day, but he loves this baby so much. He is definately going to cry.
> *How do you think family and friends will feel?*Probably angry, because I don't plan on letting any of my friends visit me at the hospital or at home for a few weeks after the baby is born. Me and cameron want family time :D Our family will be tolerated by us during that time.....in small doses haha
> *Do you think you'll be a good mom?* I hope so :S
> *Do you think OH will be a good dad?* Definately :D xx

my name is Breanna too! haha i never met anyone who spells it the same!! lol


----------



## casann

Your name & age?* Catherine age just turned 19
Fathers name & age? Craig just turned 20 
Are you still with him? Yes engaged 
Is this your first baby? Nope my second :)
Does he have kids with someone else? No
Do your parents like him? My Mum loves him 
Do his parents like you? His Mum be tends to bless her 

When did you find out? In may 2009 when i was 17 with my first and with this one October 
Where did you find out? At our flat and this pregnancy at our house 
How far along are you now? 29 +1
What was your reaction? Shocked but excited
Who was the first person you told?My Mum 
How did you tell the father? He was with me when i took the test
What was his reaction? Same as mine 
Were you trying to get pregnant? Nope 
How long were you two together before you got pregnant?First 6 months this one 2 years

When is your due date? June 30th 
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Yep but only on mornings now whereas with my first everyday throughout the whole day / pregnancy
What are your fears? Money bu ti know we'll be fine also that Oscar is going to feel left out and i haven't had enough time with him 
What are you most happy about? Oscar getting a little sister
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Girl 
What did/does the father want boy or girl? wasn't bothered 
Do you know what your haeing? Girl 
Do you have a name picked out? Amelie 
How much weight have you gained? gained 6 stone with Oscar and not surre with this one . Lost 3 stone before i fell pregnant this time but know i've put some of it back:(
Have you felt the baby move?Yes from 13 weeks 

Are you keeping the baby?yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?Natural home water birth as none of the medication worked for me with Oscar
Are you scared about labor? Terrifed more this time around !!
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Contractions
Have you taken any classes? No
Who will be in the delivery room?Craig and my son 
Are you having the birth videotaped?No
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Yes
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? Shock 
How do you think family and friends will feel? 
Do you think you'll be a good mom?
Do you think OH will be a good dad? He is a great dad :)


----------



## AFatKindaThin

Your name & age?

*Rachel & 23*

Fathers name & age?

*Adam & 23
*
Are you still with him?

*yes*

If not, do you want to be with him?

Is this your first baby?

*Yes*

Does he have kids with someone else?

*Nope*

Do your parents like him?

*Yep my mum and dad both get on well with him.*

Do his parents like you?

*Yes, They love me  *

When did you find out?

*27 December 2010*

Where did you find out?

*Doctor's Surgery*

How far along are you now?

*19 weeks & 2 days*

What was your reaction?

*Shocked but happy*

Who was the first person you told?

*My partner*

How did you tell the father?

*I just told him he was going to be a daddy *

What was his reaction?

*Shocked*

Were you trying to get pregnant?

*Nope, I was on the pill*

How long were you two together before you got pregnant?

*4 and a half years*

When is your due date?

*7th September 2011*

Did/Do you have any morning sickness?

*Yes, Until 14 weeks.*

What are your fears?

*That I will struggle to bond with baby once he/she is here*

What are you most happy about?

*That me and my partner created this beautiful baby who is very much loved already*

Did/do you want a boy or girl?

*Not at all bothered*

What did/does the father want boy or girl?

*Not bothered*

Do you know what your haeing?

*Not yet*

Do you have a name picked out?

*Yep*

How much weight have you gained?

*4 pounds*

Have you felt the baby move?

*Yes! Best moment of my pregnancy so far*

Are you keeping the baby?

*yes*

Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?

*Natural waterbirth if possible*

Are you scared about labor?

*Not really*

What do you think will be the worst part of labor?

*The contractions*

Have you taken any classes?

*Not yet*

Who will be in the delivery room?

*My partner*

Are you having the birth videotaped?

*No*

Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time?

*yes*

What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be?

*He will blub like a baby lol*

How do you think family and friends will feel?

*Excited and very happy.*

Do you think you'll be a good mom?

*Yeh I think so, sometimes I worry I wont but everyone gets those fears*

Do you think OH will be a good dad?

*Yep, he will always put baby and me first.*

I know I'm a bit old for this part of the forum but wanted to fill out this quiz haha:haha:


----------



## kittycat18

*Your name & age?* Chloé. 18 (17 when I got pregnant)
*Fathers name & age?* Conor. 17 (18 on the 7th May)
*Are you still with him?* No. After 2 and a half years things were becoming a bit much for our relationship but hopefully we can sort things out 
*If not, do you want to be with him?* Yes
*Is this your first baby?* My first surviving child (I had a miscarriage on the 21st April last year at 12 weeks)
*Does he have kids with someone else?* No/COLOR]
*Do your parents like him?* Not after the irresponsible way he has been acting from finding out about this baby (quitting education, not wanting to find a job, not saving any money, spending the little bit of money he gets on alcohol, seeing his friends all the time, band practise etc...
*Do his parents like you?* His parents do like me but his older sister does not

*When did you find out?* October 31st 2010 
*Where did you find out?* Conors bathroom
*How far along were you?* 2 weeks and 6 days
*What was your reaction?* I was very upset and in denial
*Who was the first person you told?* Conor
*How did you tell the father?* He was there when I took the test
*What was his reaction?* He was over the moon and couldn't wait for this baby to get here
*Were you trying to get pregnant?* No. We were using contraception but it failed
*How long were you two together before you got pregnant?*1 year and 8 months

*When is your due date?* 11th July 2011
*Did/Do you have any morning sickness?* I had morning, noon and night sickness from 2 or 3 weeks until 16 weeks
*What are your fears?* Premature labour or anything being wrong with baby :nope:
*What are you most happy about?* Being a mother to a beautiful son or daughter
*Did/do you want a boy or girl?* I don't have a preference, as long as they are healthy and happy then that is the main thing!
*What did/does the father want boy or girl?* He wants a little girl
*Do you know what your having?* No, I am team :yellow:
*Do you have a name picked out?* Yes. Noah James Tumilty for a little boy or Corá-Rose Sophia Tumilty for a little girl
*How much weight have you gained?* 1 stone and 4 pounds!! 
*Have you felt the baby move?* All the time and I can see baby wriggling around underneath my skin :cloud9: I love it... 

*Are you keeping the baby?* 100% Yes
*Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?*A water birth with gas and air
*Are you scared about labor?* Yes, because this is my first little baby and although I have read all the information there is to know, you can never be fully prepared
*What do you think will be the worst part of labor?* The pain and the actual pushing
*Have you taken any classes?* I have my first Parent craft class on Wednesday 4th May at 2pm-4pm
*Who will be in the delivery room?* FOB and my mother
*Are you having the birth videotaped?* No but lots of photographs!
*Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time?* No doubt about it! I already cry at every baby born on One Born Every Minute
*What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be?* He may cry and he will be desperate to cuddle the baby
*How do you think family and friends will feel?* Very Very excited. Everyone has said they are coming to visit as soon as baby is born :dohh: and I live with my parents so they will be excited constantly then!
*Do you think you'll be a good mom?* I honestly believe so, yes.
*Do you think OH will be a good dad?* Yes, this baby is going to have a very loving and caring father[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kerjack

Your name & age?* Cassie and I'm 22. 
Fathers name & age? Jake and he's 21, 22 in July. 
Are you still with him? Yes :cloud9:
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? Yes.
Does he have kids with someone else? Nope.
Do your parents like him? They sure do.
Do his parents like you? I believe so.

When did you find out? A couple days ago.
Where did you find out? In my bathroom.
How far along are you now? 5w+6d
What was your reaction? I cried. I was sooo scared. 
Who was the first person you told? OH
How did you tell the father? I texted him.. lol.
What was his reaction? Didn't believe me.
Were you trying to get pregnant? No. Was wttc.
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 2.5 years.

When is your due date? December 10th, 2011
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Currently have it.
What are your fears? Everything. 
What are you most happy about? Having a LO. 
Did/do you want a boy or girl? A little boy.
What did/does the father want boy or girl? A boy as well. 
Do you know what your haeing? Nope.
Do you have a name picked out? Yes. Declan or Mason for a boy and Paisley for a girl. 
How much weight have you gained? like 2 lbs. lol
Have you felt the baby move? No.

Are you keeping the baby? Yes. 
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? I'm not sure yet. 
Are you scared about labor? Terrified.
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? The contractions. 
Have you taken any classes? No.
Who will be in the delivery room? OH, thats it. 
Are you having the birth videotaped? God no. 
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? I don't know...
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? I'm not sure. 
How do you think family and friends will feel? Who cares?
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I think so.
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Most definatly.


----------



## YoungMummy18

Your name & age?* Vikki & 18
Fathers name & age? Luke & 22
Are you still with him? Yes :cloud9:
If not, do you want to be with him? N/A
Is this your first baby? Nope second
Does he have kids with someone else? Nope
Do your parents like him? Yes
Do his parents like you? His dad does...his mum can go to hell!!!

When did you find out? I was about 4 weeks along!!
Where did you find out? Doctors
How far along are you now? 16 weeks nearly 
What was your reaction? OMG!!!
Who was the first person you told? Luke
How did you tell the father? Just said we need a double buggy!
What was his reaction? He was shocked
Were you trying to get pregnant? Nope
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? About 3 weeks with the first one... now just over a year!

When is your due date? 3/10/2011
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Yes
What are your fears? Having another c-section!
What are you most happy about? Lucky to have another miracle baby!
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Girl
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Boy
Do you know what your having? Nope
Do you have a name picked out? Nope
How much weight have you gained? Too blooming much!
Have you felt the baby move? A few flutters

Are you keeping the baby? Yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Not sure
Are you scared about labor? Nope
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? The length!
Have you taken any classes? Nope
Who will be in the delivery room? Luke
Are you having the birth videotaped? Nope
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? I did
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? He will love it ofc
How do you think family and friends will feel? They are happy
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I hope I am
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Yes he already is!!


----------



## mariep

Your name & age? Marie / 20 (almost 21)
Fathers name & age? Aaron / 20 (almost 21)
Are you still with him? Yes
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? Yes
Does he have kids with someone else? Nope
Do your parents like him? Yes
Do his parents like you? Yes

When did you find out? Jan 1st I think.
Where did you find out? My house.
How far along are you now? 19w4d
What was your reaction? I was scared.
Who was the first person you told? My boyfriend and friend.
How did you tell the father? Well I thought I was, so I just confirmed it. Told him over the internet.
What was his reaction? Scared.
Were you trying to get pregnant? No.
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 2+years

When is your due date? September 5th.
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Some.
What are your fears? If anything goes wrong.
What are you most happy about? That everything is getting better and moving along.
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Boy.
What did/does the father want boy or girl? He doesn't mind.
Do you know what your having? Nope but I think in a few weeks I'll know.
Do you have a name picked out? Some.
How much weight have you gained? 12lbs, but I'm sure I've gained more, I'll find out next week.
Have you felt the baby move? Yes. :)

Are you keeping the baby? Yes I am.
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? EPIDURAL! 
Are you scared about labor? Nope.
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? I don't know. The pain, and if I have to get a c-section.
Have you taken any classes? No.
Who will be in the delivery room? Aaron.
Are you having the birth videotaped? I don't think so.
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Yes.
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? I think he will cry too.
How do you think family and friends will feel? They are excited and happy.
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I hope I will be. I'm nervous lol.
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Yes he will be.


----------



## 20102001

20102001 said:


> Your name & age? Carla 21 (not quite a teen :dohh:)
> Were you trying to get pregnant? Yep IVF!
> 
> - -
> 
> I'm not quite a teen any more either. I don't think any of the ladies mind. :shrug: Wow! IVF? Congrats!! I'm having a clomid baby. I was scared for IVF, because my insurance wouldn't have covered it. :wacko:


I feel like a teen a bit tho :haha:
And started trying as a teen :winkwink:

We're in UK so got it on the NHS and then luckily worked first try! :happydance:

Congrats on your clomid baby :D


----------



## krys

Your name & age? 
Krystal! I am 19 until July 20th :)

Fathers name & age? 
Eric, he is 20.

Are you still with him? 
Yes, we are engaged.

If not, do you want to be with him? N/A

Is this your first baby? 
Yes

Does he have kids with someone else? 
Nope

Do your parents like him? 
They LOVE him

Do his parents like you? 
Yes.

When did you find out?
November

Where did you find out?
We were in my bathroom :)

How far along are you now?
I will be 26 weeks on Sunday.

What was your reaction?
No f***ing way, haha.

Who was the first person you told?
I think we told his mother first.

How did you tell the father?
He was with me when I took the test!

What was his reaction?
He was shocked!

Were you trying to get pregnant?
No.

How long were you two together before you got pregnant?
Over a year.

When is your due date?
July 24, 2011

Did/Do you have any morning sickness?
I had all-day-sickness at first!

What are your fears?
I don't really have any.

What are you most happy about?
That I am having a beautiful baby girl soon!!!

Did/do you want a boy or girl?
I wanted a girl :)

What did/does the father want boy or girl?
He wanted a boy.

Do you know what your having?
Baby girl<3

Do you have a name picked out?
Madison Clover Murphy

How much weight have you gained?
15 pounds!!! 

Have you felt the baby move?
Every day :)

Are you keeping the baby?
Yes!!!

Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?
Medicated.

Are you scared about labor?
Mostly excited!!!

What do you think will be the worst part of labor?
Contractions. 

Have you taken any classes?
Not yet.

Who will be in the delivery room?
FOB & my mommy!

Are you having the birth videotaped?
No way!

Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time?
100%! I am so emotional!

What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be?
I think he'll cry too :)

How do you think family and friends will feel?
They are reallyyyy excited, so ummm excited? lol

Do you think you'll be a good mom?
I sure hope so!

Do you think OH will be a good dad?
Definitely :)


----------



## angeleyez92

Your name & age?* My name is Katrina and I am 18
Fathers name & age? His name is Victor and he is 27
Are you still with him? Yes. :)
If not, do you want to be with him? n/a
Is this your first baby? Yes :happydance:
Does he have kids with someone else? Nope. First for him too
Do your parents like him? Yes. A lot.
Do his parents like you? Yes. She already says I am her daughter in law

When did you find out? I found out on Sunday
Where did you find out? I found out at work
How far along are you now? I am around 5 and a half weeks
What was your reaction? I was very shocked
Who was the first person you told? The father
How did you tell the father? I bought him a card and put the test inside.
What was his reaction? He was very excited and scared.
Were you trying to get pregnant? yes
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? I have been with him for a year and 8 months.

When is your due date? December 13th
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Nope not yet. 
What are your fears? Having the baby and if I will be a good mom
What are you most happy about? That I am going to have a baby :headspin:
Did/do you want a boy or girl? I want a boy
What did/does the father want boy or girl? The father wants a girl or twins
Do you know what youre having? Not yet
Do you have a name picked out? Yes. For a girl it will be Liliana Isabella Olivia-Lynn Garcia. For a boy it will be Victor Eduardo Keith Garcia
How much weight have you gained? Not much yet because I am only 5 weeks
Have you felt the baby move? No :nope: not yet
Are you keeping the baby? Yes. 
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? I plan to try for a natural birth but may get a medicated birth if the pain is too much.
Are you scared about labor? Yes. Terrified.
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Contractions :shrug:
Have you taken any classes? No
Who will be in the delivery room? My mom and the father of baby.
Are you having the birth videotaped? Yes
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? I know I will :cloud9:
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? He will probably start crying.:blush:
How do you think family and friends will feel? They will all be very excited.
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I hope that I will be a good mom.
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Yes. He will be a wonderful dad. He is so good with children.


----------



## brittni1024

Your name & age? Brittni, 19
Fathers name & age? Colin, 19
Are you still with him? Yes 
If not, do you want to be with him? --
Is this your first baby? yep 
Does he have kids with someone else? negative 
Do your parents like him? they love him
Do his parents like you? most days, lol

When did you find out? new years, at about 1am. 
Where did you find out? home
How far along are you now? 23 weeks today 
What was your reaction? i cried for a few hours and freaked out, lol
Who was the first person you told? my best friend 
How did you tell the father? he was there with me, so he knew right away
What was his reaction? he was just trying to calm me down. 
Were you trying to get pregnant? noo
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 4 months, maybe. 

When is your due date? August 12th
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? still do :(
What are your fears? child birth :/
What are you most happy about? that its a boy!
Did/do you want a boy or girl? i was happy with the idea of either, but i'm super excited its a boy
What did/does the father want boy or girl? he wanted a boy
Do you know what your haeing? boyyy
Do you have a name picked out? Rylan Wrae 
How much weight have you gained? 11 pounds
Have you felt the baby move? All the freakin time

Are you keeping the baby? of course
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? epidural all the way!
Are you scared about labor? duh!
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? ripping or tearing down there
Have you taken any classes? not yet, but soon
Who will be in the delivery room? colin, and my mom
Are you having the birth videotaped? nooope
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? probably
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? all smiles, maybe a lil tear
How do you think family and friends will feel? over the moon with excitement
Do you think you'll be a good mom? i know i will be. 
Do you think OH will be a good dad? i know he will be.


----------



## megan.rose

Your name & age? Megan, I am 19...20 on tuesday.
Fathers name & age? Scott, He is 19.
Are you still with him? Yup
If not, do you want to be with him? n/a
Is this your first baby? mmhhhm
Does he have kids with someone else? Nope.
Do your parents like him? Yes, they adore him!!! I think they love him more then me.
Do his parents like you? His mother and step dad love me...his father step mother step siblings and older sister HATE me...but thats the way I like it because I hate them back hehe( so does scott)




When did you find out? I found out four weeks ago
Where did you find out? In my parents bathroom.
How far along are you now? 8 weeks + 4
What was your reaction? I was sad, shocked, suprised haha.
Who was the first person you told? Scottie
How did you tell the father? I Called him in tears haha.
What was his reaction? He was soooo scared and very hostile...but now hes super happy andstarting to really get excited.
Were you trying to get pregnant? Not at all!
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? just over a year.



When is your due date? November 21st.
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? YES! and a lot of it...when my dog didnt get out of my way when i needed to puke i ended up being sick all over her...just thought i would share that haha.
What are your fears? Not being prepared baby suply wise.
What are you most happy about? Being a mother...its alway swhat I wanted
Did/do you want a boy or girl? BOY
What did/does the father want boy or girl? BOY
Do you know what you&#8217;re having? not yet...cant wait though.
Do you have a name picked out? Yes, girl : Lila alexandria Bush Boy: Lucas scott steven bush.
How much weight have you gained? none yet.
Have you felt the baby move? nope
Are you keeping the baby? ofcourse :) 
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? My plan is what ever happens happens :)Are you scared about labor? not yet...I am sure I will be when it gets closer.
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Hospitals I hate hospitals...I think they smell weird.
Have you taken any classes? no but i am signed up for one in the summer.
Who will be in the delivery room? my mommy and scott
Are you having the birth videotaped? yeah...i think it would be cool
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? I cry when i think about crying when I see the babyfor the first time...sooo I know I will bawl.
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? shock and extremem happiness...oh and hes going to cry...hes a big baby. :)
How do you think family and friends will feel? super excited.
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I am going to try my hardest to be the best mom I can be
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Yeah, He basically raised his twin 3 year old nephews, their mother is disabled...hes amaing with them and I bet will be even better with his own kid.


----------



## aidensxmomma

x__amour said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> There used to be a thread a few months ago where we would do surveys.
> 
> LOL, that was my thread! :lol:
> But for some reason I can't find it. One day it randomly disappeared! :shrug:
> *I'm gonna fill this out even though my eggo is not preggo anymore. Er, hopefully.* :haha:Click to expand...

Is there something you're not telling us? :haha: Just kidding. :winkwink:


----------



## Harleyy

Your name & age? Sammy & 19
Fathers name & age? Alex & 22
Are you still with him? Yes <3
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? Yes.
Does he have kids with someone else? Nope
Do your parents like him? Yes.
Do his parents like you? Never Met them, he doesnt talk to them. 

When did you find out? Erm, 18th July. Ish?
Where did you find out? In boyfriends flat, randomly did a test cause I had one left over and it was positive :)
How far along are you now? 38 weeks and 4 days.
What was your reaction? So Happy. I cried.
Who was the first person you told? Boyfriend.
How did you tell the father? Showed him the test
What was his reaction? Shocked/happy.
Were you trying to get pregnant? Yes.
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? A Year and 3 Months.

When is your due date? 26th April.
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Yes. So Badly. I lost tons of weight and was put on some sort of fattening milkshake drink.
What are your fears? Pooing during labour!! 
What are you most happy about? Being a better mum to my baby then my mum was too me.
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Girl.
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Boy
Do you know what your haeing? Boy.
Do you have a name picked out? Bailey Irwin James Gibson.
How much weight have you gained? 2 Stone.
Have you felt the baby move? Yes

Are you keeping the baby? Yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Natural.
Are you scared about labor? Nope.
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Erm, The Pain/ people looking down there!!
Have you taken any classes? Nope
Who will be in the delivery room? Me, Alex, My Step Mum.
Are you having the birth videotaped? Nope
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Yes. Loads!
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? Probs cry :D 
How do you think family and friends will feel? Happyy/
Do you think you'll be a good mom? Hopefully!
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Very Good


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Your name & age? Alice, 19
Fathers name & age? Charlie, 20
Are you still with him? almost 2 1/2 years and still going strong :)
Is this your first baby? No, We have an almost 1 year old little boy
Does he have kids with someone else? Nope
Do your parents like him? Yeah, him and my dad go to the pub together!
Do his parents like you? Yeah, T don't really know his dad, but I get on with his mum. 
When did you find out? um, mid march I think, I was 4+2 weeks
Where did you find out? In the bathroom of our flat 
How far along are you now? 9 weeks today
What was your reaction? Very very happy (we were trying)
Who was the first person you told? My OH and then his mum
How did you tell the father? He was wating outside the bathroom with our son, I came out and told Luke he was going to be a big brother
What was his reaction? He was excited, didn't beleve it.
Were you trying to get pregnant? yeah
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? first time, 6 months, this time 2 years

When is your due date? 19th november
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? yeah! not as bad as it was with my son but its there!
What are your fears? I'm not scared! I'm a pro at this! haha
What are you most happy about? That Luke would have a sibling close in age to him
Did/do you want a boy or girl? either, a girl would be nice as we have a boy, but im happy with either
What did/does the father want boy or girl?either, a girl would be nice as we have a boy, but im happy with either
Do you know what your haveing? Not yet!
Do you have a name picked out? Boy, Thomas Charlie Girl, Lily Jane
How much weight have you gained? none yet! I've lost 3kgs!
Have you felt the baby move? not yet!

Are you keeping the baby? OFC
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Natural home waterbirth
Are you scared about labor? not at all. I'm an old pro!
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? The stitches afterwards.
Have you taken any classes? I'm not going to bother this time, you don't remember it in labour anyways
Who will be in the delivery room? you mean my living room! (home birth) OH, a midwife and my son
Are you having the birth videotaped? no but there will be photos
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? I did last time!
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? He's more excited than me!
How do you think family and friends will feel? I don't know, my grandparents are very happy, and so is my father, not sure about my mum though.
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I already am!
Do you think OH will be a good dad? He already is amazing, he goes beyond the call of duty at every opourtunity


----------



## MyVeryFirst

Your name & age? Lydia, 18
Fathers name & age? John, 19
Are you still with him? Yes
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? Yes
Does he have kids with someone else? Nope
Do your parents like him? Yes
Do his parents like you? Yes

When did you find out? October (Found out late)
Where did you find out? My house lol
How far along are you now? 38 weeks 5 days
What was your reaction? Excited and happy :happydance:
Who was the first person you told? My mom 
How did you tell the father? I called him up and just told him right after I went to the doctors! :]
What was his reaction? He was happy :D
Were you trying to get pregnant? We weren't trying, but we weren't trying to prevent it either. 
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? About 2 years

When is your due date? April 25th
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? I did in the beginning
What are your fears? Just taking care of our baby, its just gonna be kinda freaky at first
What are you most happy about? Having the baby with my fiance :]
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Boy
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Girl or boy
Do you know what your haveing? Boy
Do you have a name picked out? Oliver James
How much weight have you gained? 38 pounds
Have you felt the baby move? Yess

Are you keeping the baby? Yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Natural
Are you scared about labor? Not really. But I am sure that will change haha
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Contractions
Have you taken any classes? Yep
Who will be in the delivery room? Mom, fiance, dad, and 2 sisters
Are you having the birth videotaped? Yep
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Prob :cry:
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? I really don't know lol
How do you think family and friends will feel? Excited :happydance:
Do you think you'll be a good mom? Yes
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Yes :thumbup:


----------



## _laura

Oh all these December babies already!
I'm not preggo anymore so I'll just write about my babba.

Your name & age? Laura, 20
Fathers name & age? Scott, 21
Are you still with him? Yup :D
Is this your first baby? Yeah
Does he have kids with someone else? Nope
Do your parents like him? Yeah, my mum loves him more than me :haha:
Do his parents like you? Yeah, I'm pretty sure they do!

When did you find out? 21st August, I was 26 weeks along :blush:
Where did you find out? At the family planning clinic
How far along are you now? Max is 4.5 months old!
What was your reaction? So shocked and scared!
Who was the first person you told? My OH and mum were with me when I found out!
How did you tell the father? He was there
What was his reaction? Shocked!
Were you trying to get pregnant? Nope.
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? Umm it works out we got together (officially - we had been dating for a few months before) the same night I fell pregnant! Though obviously didn't find out til later!

When is your due date? It was the 3rd December but he was born on the 1st.
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? None at all.
What are your fears? They were mainly something being wrong with Max after not knowing I was pregnant for so long!
What are you most happy about? That Max is happy!
Did/do you want a boy or girl? We thought we were having a girl but when he was born it was a boy!
What did/does the father want boy or girl?He wanted a boy
Do you know what your haveing? A boy!
Do you have a name picked out? Yeah we had Max picked out!
How much weight have you gained? I gained about 2 stone but I've lost most of it now. I just need to tone up the bit of flabby stomach I have!
Have you felt the baby move? I did loads!

Are you keeping the baby? Yup I did!
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?Natural but I had some g&a and some pethadin.
Are you scared about labor? Nope, it was less painful than I thought it would be
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? The stitches!!!
Have you taken any classes? Nope, wasn't worth it.
Who will be in the delivery room? Scott, my mum and a midwife.
Are you having the birth videotaped? nope.
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? I didn't not until I was on the post natal ward.
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be?He cried so much!
How do you think family and friends will feel? They were all do happy!
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I am :D
Do you think OH will be a good dad? He's an amazing dad!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

So.. I'm not pregnany anymore, gonna fill it in anyway though if that's okay by you girls!! 

Your name & age? Laura, 19 (20 end of this month :cry:)
Fathers name & age? Daniel, 21
Are you still with him? yes
If not, do you want to be with him? N/A
Is this your first baby? well I have two children :) 20 1/2 month old daughter and 12 week old son.
Does he have kids with someone else? no
Do your parents like him? yes, when he's not being a d*ck
Do his parents like you? yep!

When did you find out? My daughter on 1/12/08, i was 8-9 weeks gone. My son I was about 6 weeks gone, cant remember the date atm
Where did you find out? at home :) took both pregnancy tests in my home loo
How far along are you now? um... 29 months, and a year :haha:, no seriously, not pregnant!
What was your reaction? excited!! But with a hint of fear!
Who was the first person you told? my OH both times
How did you tell the father? showed him the pregnancy stick and grinned 
What was his reaction? Gave me a big cuddle, both times! and a massive grin
Were you trying to get pregnant? NTNP for both, but my second was definately planned
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? a year

When is your due date? my daughter was 24th July 2009, but was born 4th August 2009. My son was due 22nd January 2011, and arrived bang on time! 
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Not really! Nausea for my daughter and was sick maybe 4 times. My son I got nothing. 
What are your fears? I was scared about the birth, if they'd be ok. Scared how my daughter would take to a new baby. 
What are you most happy about? I'm a mummyyyy!!! To two incredible children :cloud9:
Did/do you want a boy or girl? I've got both!! :happydance:
What did/does the father want boy or girl? As above! 
Do you know what your haeing? Yeah, had a daughter first time, son second. I found out the sex for both of them at their 20 week scans.
Do you have a name picked out? Neither had a final name till they were born! In fact Logan didn't have a middle name till he was 5 weeks old!
How much weight have you gained? i think most i put on was 4 stone (with baby in there aswell) Put on alot less with my son. 
Have you felt the baby move? Yeah lotssss!

Are you keeping the baby? :haha: um, yeah 
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? natural. Used gas and air and birthing pool for both.
Are you scared about labor? yup i was, think its pretty normal to be. 
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Thought it'd be pushing, but it was really the contractions that got me!
Have you taken any classes? took antenatal classes before my daughter was born. Learnt about the pain relief options and whats likely to happen during the birth. 
Who will be in the delivery room? My OH was there for both
Are you having the birth videotaped? Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo lol
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? I did! Both times! Bawled my eyes out :blush:
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? He cried with my daughters birth, he was less emotional at our sons.
How do you think family and friends will feel? They love them :)
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I _know_ I'm a good mummy. I love it :)
Do you think OH will be a good dad? He can be.. when he wants to be!


----------



## Burchy314

I am not pregnant anymore, but still wanted to do it. I made it work lol.

Your name & age? Tina, 18
Fathers name & age? Chris, 20
Are you still with him? Not at the moment...we are on a break.
If not, do you want to be with him? Yes!!
Is this your first baby? Yes.
Does he have kids with someone else? No. Atleast not that we know of haha.
Do your parents like him? Yes.
Do his parents like you? Yes.

When did you find out? I found out on the second saturday of April 2010.
Where did you find out? My bedroom. I wanted to look at the test with my OH so I kept the test hidden until I got in the bedroom.
How far along are you now? Not pregnant anymore.
What was your reaction? Over the moon. Our baby was planned so we both were really happy.
Who was the first person you told? FOB, then my friend Cassidy.
How did you tell the father? I showed him the test.
What was his reaction? Extremely excited.
Were you trying to get pregnant? Yes.
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? Offically about a year and a half.

When is your due date? Already past. It was December 16th, 2010.
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Not really.
What are your fears? While I was pregnant it was a bad labor.
What are you most happy about? Having a daughter.
Did/do you want a boy or girl? I wanted a girl and I got a girl.
What did/does the father want boy or girl? He wanted a boy.
Do you know what your haeing? I had a girl.
Do you have a name picked out? Her name is Jayden Elizabeth.
How much weight have you gained? I gained 35 pounds
Have you felt the baby move? Yes I did.

Are you keeping the baby? Yes.
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? I planned on an epidural, but I was told I was not aloud one so I used Stadol and I loved it.
Are you scared about labor? I was.
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? I thought it was going to be the pushing, but it was the contractions.
Have you taken any classes? I took a 3 hour private birthing class.
Who will be in the delivery room? It was FOB and my Mom.
Are you having the birth videotaped? No.
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? I did.
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? He cried.
How do you think family and friends will feel? They all love Jayden to bits and are so happy.
Do you think you'll be a good mom? Yes.
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Yes.


----------



## Hotbump

i already had my lo's but still :winkwink:

Your name & age? Cindy, 20 yrs old
Fathers name & age? Valentin 28 yrs old :haha:
Are you still with him? yes
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? i already have two
Does he have kids with someone else? no
Do your parents like him? no way
Do his parents like you? i hope so i havent met them yet as they live in mexico

When did you find out? with jovanni when i was exactly 2 weeks/ with jr the day before christmas
Where did you find out? at my parents house in the bathroom with jovanni with jr at my house in the bathroom
How far along are you now?
What was your reaction? i had my lo's already
Who was the first person you told? my OH with both
How did you tell the father? with jovanni is just called him and told him i was pregnant, with jr i screamed "VALENTIN get over here NOW!" :haha:
What was his reaction? with jovanni he said " oh your pregnant ok" but in a shoked and happy way and with jr he just had this silly grin on his face
Were you trying to get pregnant? i was told i had low chance of getting pregnant with jovanni and with jr we were at first but then gave up and was about to get back on depo
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? with jovanni 3 and a half months :blush: with jr we had been married 1 yr and 4 months 1 week and 1 day

When is your due date? n/a
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? yes with both but only on the early weeks
What are your fears? i was scared to die during labor :blush:
What are you most happy about? seeing them grow and play well right now its mostly fighting with each other :dohh:
Did/do you want a boy or girl? with both i wanted boys
What did/does the father want boy or girl? he didnt really know
Do you know what your haeing? i had boys
Do you have a name picked out? n/a
How much weight have you gained? with jovanni i gained 17 pounds with jr i gained 27lbs
Have you felt the baby move? i felt both around 16 weeks :cloud9:

Are you keeping the baby? yes i kept them
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?n/a
Are you scared about labor?n/a
What do you think will be the worst part of labor?n/a
Have you taken any classes?n/a
Who will be in the delivery room?n/a
Are you having the birth videotaped? n/a
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? i cried with both
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? he vried with both too
How do you think family and friends will feel? they are ok but not too happy
Do you think you'll be a good mom? i think im doing a pretty good job
Do you think OH will be a good dad? he is doing a good job :thumbup:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Your name & age?Jamie-Lee and 19
Fathers name & age?Adam and 22
Are you still with him?Yes :D
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby?Yes
Does he have kids with someone else?No this little boy is his first
Do your parents like him?Yep
Do his parents like you?His mum yes but his dad i dont really know

When did you find out?December 2010
Where did you find out?Mum and Dads
How far along are you now?23 Weeks
What was your reaction?Excited
Who was the first person you told?Adam as he was there
How did you tell the father?He was there when i took the test
What was his reaction?Excited
Were you trying to get pregnant?Yes and No
How long were you two together before you got pregnant?8-9 months

When is your due date?14-8-2011
Did/Do you have any morning sickness?Only a little
What are your fears?People telling me what to do and a c-section
What are you most happy about?Becoming a mummy
Did/do you want a boy or girl?Was happy either way
What did/does the father want boy or girl?Boy
Do you know what your haeing?Yep we are having a Boy
Do you have a name picked out?Christian-James
How much weight have you gained?I really dont know
Have you felt the baby move?Yes :D

Are you keeping the baby?Deffently
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?Natural
Are you scared about labor?A little
What do you think will be the worst part of labor?That ill cry
Have you taken any classes?Nope not yet
Who will be in the delivery room?Adam
Are you having the birth videotaped?Dont know yet
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time?Yes
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be?I think he may cry as well
How do you think family and friends will feel?Excited
Do you think you'll be a good mom?I will do my best
Do you think OH will be a good dad?Yep he will be


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Im not pregnant anymore but i was a teen Mummy so why not 

Your name & age? Willow was 19
Fathers name & age? Joey was 18
Are you still with him? NO
If not, do you want to be with him? NONONO
Is this your first baby? Yes
Does he have kids with someone else? Not at the time
Do your parents like him? not really
Do his parents like you? not at the time

When did you find out? August 2001
Where did you find out? Medical clinic
How far along are you now? N/A
What was your reaction? denial
Who was the first person you told? a friend
How did you tell the father? He was to one who took me to get tested
What was his reaction? scared
Were you trying to get pregnant? No way
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? a year

When is your due date? 21 april 2002 came early on the 6th april
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? felt queasy a lot
What are your fears? my waters breaking while i was out
What are you most happy about? starting a new chapter in my life
Did/do you want a boy or girl? happy healthy baby
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Boy
Do you know what your haeing? i had a little girl
Do you have a name picked out? chloe
How much weight have you gained? i gained 25kg!! oops :dohh:
Have you felt the baby move? i loved feeling her move especially when she had hiccups 

Are you keeping the baby? i did indeed
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? natural
Are you scared about labor? i was terrified
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? the worst was the ring of fire
Have you taken any classes? we did
Who will be in the delivery room? i had joey and my mum
Are you having the birth videotaped? i wish i had
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? i did
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? he fainted!
How do you think family and friends will feel? Excited
Do you think you'll be a good mom? i do my best
Do you think OH will be a good dad? sadly no


----------



## girlygirl:)

.


----------



## LauraLoo86

Hehe.. Im 25 but I wanna fill it out..!! 

Your name & age? Laura Loo 25 
Fathers name & age? Terry 24 
Are you still with him? Yes indeed. 
Is this your first baby? yes it is.. ARGHH..
Does he have kids with someone else? He does. he has a 4 year old daughter.. she is gorgeous.
Do your parents like him? I think so
Do his parents like you? Yer I think so. 

When did you find out? 21st Febuary
Where did you find out? Tesco car park.. 
How far along are you now? 14w 5ds 
What was your reaction? Oh.. Ok
Who was the first person you told? My manager.
How did you tell the father? He was there with me, 
What was his reaction? Shocked but he said he was happy. 
Were you trying to get pregnant? No way if anything we said we didn't want to.
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 3 months. :blush:

When is your due date? 11th October
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? No sickness. Just nausea.
What are your fears? Money, Where am I going to live.. etc etc..
What are you most happy about? Im going to be a mummy,
Did/do you want a boy or girl? I really don't mind. 
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Id say he dunt mind but I think he would love a boy. 
Do you know what your haeing? Not yet. 
Do you have a name picked out? Ruby and Dylan
How much weight have you gained? Not much..
Have you felt the baby move? I think I have very slightly. 

Are you keeping the baby? Yes I am. 
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Natural.. EEKKK
Are you scared about labor? Yes I am 
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Having a huge bucket crotch afterwards..
Have you taken any classes? No 
Who will be in the delivery room? ME and my boyf
Are you having the birth videotaped? I hope not..
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? I think I will already be crying from the pain..
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? I think he will cry.
How do you think family and friends will feel? Happy i hope.
Do you think you'll be a good mom? Ill give it my best.
Do you think OH will be a good dad? He is a great dad..


----------



## candicex

Your name & age? Candice & 21
Fathers name & age? Aaron & 24
Are you still with him? Never was with him
If not, do you want to be with him? No
Is this your first baby? Yes
Does he have kids with someone else? No
Do your parents like him? Never met him
Do his parents like you? Never met his

When did you find out? November the 22nd
Where did you find out? In my bathroom at home
How far along are you now? 27 weeks =)
What was your reaction? scared & shocked
Who was the first person you told? Nadia & Blake
How did you tell the father? Txtd him
What was his reaction? He came over & said he didn't want anything to do with me or his baby
Were you trying to get pregnant? Nope
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? We were never together, just friends

When is your due date? 17th July
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Nope =D
What are your fears? Loosing her... </3
What are you most happy about? Having her & meeting her
Did/do you want a boy or girl? GIRL =D
What did/does the father want boy or girl? He didn't want either =(
Do you know what your haeing? YES
Do you have a name picked out? No its so hard!
How much weight have you gained? Um around 9kgs
Have you felt the baby move? Yes heaps!

Are you keeping the baby? Of course =D
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? MEDICATED xD
Are you scared about labor? yes so scared
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? The pain
Have you taken any classes? nope but they start in beginning of may =)
Who will be in the delivery room? my mum & whom ever i feel like having in there at the time
Are you having the birth videotaped? uuuhhh not sure
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? yes i definitely will cry
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? he won't even know shes born
How do you think family and friends will feel? happy & excited, they can't wait to meet her!
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I know i'll be a good mum =)
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Nope since he isn't being one cause he's a heartless prick


----------



## we can't wait

Candicex- Aww. I'm sorry you have to go through having such a useless FOB. :hugs:

Hope that you are getting lots of support from your family and friends!


----------



## cammy

BrEeZeY said:


> my name is Breanna too! haha i never met anyone who spells it the same!! lol

:D me neither, never seen anyone spell it the same


----------



## candicex

we can't wait said:


> Candicex- Aww. I'm sorry you have to go through having such a useless FOB. :hugs:
> 
> Hope that you are getting lots of support from your family and friends!

Aw thank you :flower: yes I have lots of support from family & friends! It;s not me I am worried about though it just sucks that my daughter won't have a dad and I don't know what on earth I am going to tell her when she asks me why she doesn't have a dad or why her dad doesn't talk to her or want to see her =/


----------



## luckyyou

Your name & age? Amber 18
Fathers name & age? Daniel 22
Are you still with him? yes, engaged
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? yes
Does he have kids with someone else? no
Do your parents like him? yeah
Do his parents like you? eh for the most part

When did you find out? like a week before christmas
Where did you find out? our apartment at the time
How far along are you now? 21+6 weeks
What was your reaction? shocked
Who was the first person you told? daniel
How did you tell the father? brought him the test n said is there rly 2 lines there
What was his reaction? shocked
Were you trying to get pregnant? kinda sorta ntnp
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? almost a yr

When is your due date? aug 25
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? still do just not as bad
What are your fears? being a good mom
What are you most happy about? our baby =]
Did/do you want a boy or girl? girl
What did/does the father want boy or girl? boy
Do you know what your haeing? girl
Do you have a name picked out? yeah, its a suprise =]
How much weight have you gained? none yet
Have you felt the baby move? yeah

Are you keeping the baby? yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? natural for as long as i can
Are you scared about labor? yeah
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? if i tear or they cut, its my biggest labor fear
Have you taken any classes? no
Who will be in the delivery room? daniel
Are you having the birth videotaped? no
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? yeah
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? cry
How do you think family and friends will feel? happy
Do you think you'll be a good mom? i hope
Do you think OH will be a good dad? def


----------



## dreabae

Your name & age?*Andrea/18
Fathers name & age?Dominic/19
Are you still with him?Yes <3
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby?Yupp
Does he have kids with someone else?No
Do your parents like him?Yupp
Do his parents like you?Yes

When did you find out? December 28th
Where did you find out? CVS bathroom haha
How far along are you now?21 weeks
What was your reaction?Cried
Who was the first person you told? My sister was in the batthroom with me
How did you tell the father? I called him cause I was 4 hours away
What was his reaction? He sighed and said okay. He thought I was messing with him for about 10 minutes
Were you trying to get pregnant? No
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? Well if you go by our conception date about 2 weeks.

When is your due date? August 29th
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? I had horrible morning sickness
What are your fears? The babys not healthy 
What are you most happy about? I get a little family 
Did/do you want a boy or girl? I wanted a girl. 
What did/does the father want boy or girl? girl
Do you know what your haeing? Boy
Do you have a name picked out? Roman James Alecsander
How much weight have you gained? I think like 20 pounds.
Have you felt the baby move? yess <3

Are you keeping the baby? Of course
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? I think I have to have a c section
Are you scared about labor? Very
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Delivering?
Have you taken any classes? not yet
Who will be in the delivery room? Dominic.
Are you having the birth videotaped? No.
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Probably
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? He'll fall inlove
How do you think family and friends will feel?Happy
Do you think you'll be a good mom? Im sure
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Hell be great.


----------



## catiejustin71

Your name & age?*Catie 16
Fathers name & age? Justin 19
Are you still with him? Yes 
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? Yes
Does he have kids with someone else? No
Do your parents like him? Yes
Do his parents like you? I hope so. Haha 

When did you find out? Uhm, not sure cant remember?
Where did you find out? Wal Mart
How far along are you now? 34 weeks 4 days
What was your reaction? Scared & not to sure
Who was the first person you told? My Bf
How did you tell the father? Showed him the text
What was his reaction? Shit..ha
Were you trying to get pregnant? No
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 2 months

When is your due date? May 28
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? No
What are your fears? Just giving birth an not knowing what to do
What are you most happy about? That I get to met my little girl soon
Did/do you want a boy or girl? girl
What did/does the father want boy or girl? boy
Do you know what your having? girl
Do you have a name picked out? Melanie Margaret
How much weight have you gained? 35lbs 
Have you felt the baby move? Yes<3

Are you keeping the baby? YES!
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Medicated
Are you scared about labor? Yes.
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? the contractions
Have you taken any classes? Going to next month
Who will be in the delivery room? Baby's father, maybe my mom.
Are you having the birth videotaped? I would like to, but idk
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? YES
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? Maybe he'll cry? 
How do you think family and friends will feel? HAPPY!
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I hope
Do you think OH will be a good dad? YEs<3


----------



## ka_ox

.


----------



## Sophie1234

Your name & age? *Sophie & 18 (will be 19 when i give birth)*
Fathers name & age? *Logan & 18 (will be 19 when the baby comes)*
Are you still with him? *Yes, we live together*
If not, do you want to be with him? *Forever and always!*
Is this your first baby? *Well, got pregnant at 16 (with Logan) but had a mmc, so second pregnancy.*
Does he have kids with someone else? *Nope*
Do your parents like him? *Yes*
Do his parents like you? *Yes*

When did you find out? *April 15th 2011*
Where did you find out? *Our bathroom*
How far along are you now? *6 weeks 3 days*
What was your reaction? *Happy but scared!*
Who was the first person you told? *Logans mum as she was the only one in the house at the time.*
How did you tell the father? *He was at work so I rang him.*
What was his reaction? *He wasnt best pleased, still isnt but he is coming round.*
Were you trying to get pregnant? *We wasnt planning it but then again we wasnt using anything either...*
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? *2 years, 4 months.*

When is your due date? *Havent seen midwife yet but as far as i can work out..17th December 2011.*
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? *A little bit of nausia but not anymore.*
What are your fears? *That i miscarry again *
What are you most happy about? *That if all goes ok, we will have a baby!*
Did/do you want a boy or girl? *I dont mind as long as it is healthy.*
What did/does the father want boy or girl? *A little boy.*
Do you know what your haeing? *Nope, but will find out if we can.*
Do you have a name picked out? *Yes. Isla Burton for a girl and Damian Burton for a boy.*
How much weight have you gained? *3lbs. Was shocked that was gaining weight this early as iv been eating really well lol.*
Have you felt the baby move? *No.*

Are you keeping the baby? *Of course.*
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? *Medicated, I have a low pain threshold so will be no good with the pain.*
Are you scared about labor? *Yes, I am bricking it!*
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? *Just the whole experience and the pain!*
Have you taken any classes? *No.*
Who will be in the delivery room? *Logan and my Mum.*
Are you having the birth videotaped? *No way!*
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? *Most definately! I cry at one born every minute.*
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? *He will cry and cuddle it none stop.*
How do you think family and friends will feel? *They will be buzzin.*
Do you think you'll be a good mom? *I hope so!*
Do you think OH will be a good dad? *Yeah, he will be the strict one.*


----------



## bex3614

Your name & age?* Becky, 19
Fathers name & age? James, 20
Are you still with him? Yeah
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? Yes
Does he have kids with someone else? No
Do your parents like him? They love him
Do his parents like you? Yes, very close to his mum 

When did you find out? 6th April
Where did you find out? At home after several tests, then at doctors later that day to confirm it!
How far along are you now?
What was your reaction? About 8 weeks i think, yet to have a dating scan
Who was the first person you told? My best mate
How did you tell the father? Waited till the next day to see him in person, went to his, asked him to come upstairs, sat on his bed and showed him all the tests!
What was his reaction? He started sweating lol. But then had a big grin on his face, and cuddled me :)
Were you trying to get pregnant? No
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 3 and a half years

When is your due date? Around december 12th 2011 (my mums birthday ha)
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Hardly
What are your fears? Main one, is about the time i went out drinking and took a bit of drugs before i knew i was pregnant. Very early on, in the first few weeks
What are you most happy about? That i am able to concieve
Did/do you want a boy or girl? At first wanted a boy, so that when i go on to have a girl hopefully, she will have a big brother. But i am grateful whatever sex he/she is :)
What did/does the father want boy or girl?
Do you know what your haeing? Think he wants a boy like most men, but he says hes not bothered at all.
Do you have a name picked out? Only really got a name for a girl, 'Alexis, Hope'
How much weight have you gained? Not much yet i dont think
Have you felt the baby move? Not yet, early days :) cant wait till i do though :)

Are you keeping the baby? Of course
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Definately gas and air, maybe epidural depends how strong i am :/
Are you scared about labor? A bit
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Pushing?!
Have you taken any classes? Not yet, will do though
Who will be in the delivery room? Father of the baby (my boyfriend) and my mum
Are you having the birth videotaped? Not as far as i know!
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Definately
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? He will cry too!
How do you think family and friends will feel? Exstatic :)
Do you think you'll be a good mom? Yes i hope so!
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Yes he will :)


----------



## janaie

Your name & age? Janai, 17
Fathers name & age? John, 17
Are you still with him? Yes
If not, do you want to be with him? N/A
Is this your first baby? Yes!
Does he have kids with someone else? No.
Do your parents like him? Very much.
Do his parents like you? Love me!

When did you find out? Two days after conception.
Where did you find out? At home.
How far along are you now? 38 weeks.
What was your reaction? Happiness.
Who was the first person you told? My boyfriend, John.
How did you tell the father? Called him.
What was his reaction? He was very excited.
Were you trying to get pregnant? Yes.
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 4 years.

When is your due date? May 2nd.
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Yeah. <shudders>
What are your fears? Early labor.
What are you most happy about? Having a son of my own.
Did/do you want a boy or girl? BOY
What did/does the father want boy or girl? BOY
Do you know what your haveing? A boy!
Do you have a name picked out? Alexei
How much weight have you gained? 46 lbs
Have you felt the baby move? Quite. ALL AGAINST MY BLADDER.

Are you keeping the baby? Yep.
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Natural.
Are you scared about labor? Quite.
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Dilating.
Have you taken any classes? Yes.
Who will be in the delivery room? The father, and the grandparents.
Are you having the birth videotaped? No.
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Definitely
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? Pure joy!
How do you think family and friends will feel? Happy for me. 
Do you think you'll be a good mom? Definitely, I love kids. 
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Quite. He's the most caring person I know.


----------



## abz19

Your name & age? Abi and 19
Fathers name & age? Rob and 31
Are you still with him? Yep 
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? she is my first "take home baby" after a mc, but his second
Does he have kids with someone else? yep a 9 year old little boy
Do your parents like him? they've had their problems in the past but things are okay at the moment
Do his parents like you? yep they like me a lot

When did you find out? cant remember an exact date lol
Where did you find out? mine and oh's bathroom at our old flat
How far along were you? 16 weeks although i didnt realisse i was that far gone
What was your reaction? shocked but pleased we hadnt been preventing a pregnancy so i knew it would happen at sometime soon but was still a shock too get a positive when it actually happened.
Who was the first person you told? my oh
How did you tell the father? he told me really lol hed thought i was for a while and kept saying so. when i finally tested i made him look at the result coz i was too nervous.
What was his reaction? he was happy
Were you trying to get pregnant? we were not trying, not preventing
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? errm she was born on our first anniversary so only asbout 3 months although it felt like longer

When is your due date? April 6th but she was born March 18th after i was induced
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? i didnt have it that much other than when i tried to brush my teeth coz i hated the taste of mint. i used to feel more sick at night
What are your fears? not being physically capable of doing everything for her that i want to.
What are you most happy about? to have finally had my healthy little princess after wanting her for so long and losing my first baby to mc
Did/do you want a boy or girl? i wanted a boy so much but couldnt imagine not having my pink princess now lol
What did/does the father want boy or girl? he wanted a girl coz hes already got a son so wanted one of each. he was the only person who guessed she would be a girl from the start too
Do you know what your having? yep i had her 5 weeks ago and shes deffo a girl lol
Do you have a name picked out? shes called rhianna-mae grace. our boys name we had picked was cameron-lee
How much weight have you gained? i gained 4 stone in total i was huge lol
Have you felt the baby move? she moved most at night

Are you keeping the baby? YES!
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? i ended up being induced but only had two shots of pethidine as pain relief coz things progressed quickly so there wasnt time for much else. i had planned to accept pain relief as and when it was needed though.
Are you scared about labor? i wasnt scared right till the end then i got nervous coz i was told i was going to be induced only two days before i went into hospital for the induction so didnt have much time to absorb the shock coz she needed to get out.
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? the worse part for me was actually being stitched up afterwards. seeing all that blood sent me into a panic and it stung like hell tbh.
Have you taken any classes? nope
Who will be in the delivery room? OH and my mum were there
Are you having the birth videotaped? no way! 
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? i thought i would but i didnt. oh did though bless him!
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? he cried and smiled from ear to ear like a loony lol
How do you think family and friends will feel? ecstatic, they all couldnt wait to meet her
Do you think you'll be a good mom? i hope i am already lol but i am gonna try my damnedest 
Do you think OH will be a good dad? he is a great dad! shes a right daddys girl coz theres nothing he isnt willling to do


----------



## 18NPregnant

Your name & age?* Candice 19
Fathers name & age? Matt 24
Are you still with him? yes
If not, do you want to be with him?n/a
Is this your first baby? nope my second my son just turned 1
Does he have kids with someone else? he has a little girl already
Do your parents like him? mom does, dad puts him under microscope
Do his parents like you? haha i think his dad does, his mom is a b**** amd dont want him with anyone

When did you find out? september 26th 2010
Where did you find out? at home
How far along are you now? 33 weeks 5 days
What was your reaction? excited
Who was the first person you told? besides my oh i think my dad
How did you tell the father? he was right there when i did the test
What was his reaction? he was excited
Were you trying to get pregnant? not trying not preventing
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? few months

When is your due date? june 9th 2011
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? yes horribly
What are your fears? since this is my second the main fear i have is that iwont have enough time for them both
What are you most happy about? haviing a little girl, and seeing how close her and my son end up being
Did/do you want a boy or girl? i was happy with either
What did/does the father want boy or girl? he was happy with either
Do you know what your haeing? yes
Do you have a name picked out? yes
How much weight have you gained? like 20 pounds
Have you felt the baby move? yes loads

Are you keeping the baby? yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? c section unless she comes early but def medicated
Are you scared about labor? nope
What do you think will be the worst part of labor?pain
Have you taken any classes? yes
Who will be in the delivery room? oh
Are you having the birth videotaped?nope
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time?absolutely
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be?he will cry
How do you think family and friends will feel? so excited that she is finally here
Do you think you'll be a good mom? of course
Do you think OH will be a good dad? yes


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

*
Your name & age?* Holli and 15
Fathers name & age? Michael 16
Are you still with him? yes
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? yes
Does he have kids with someone else?no
Do your parents like him? yes
Do his parents like you?yes

When did you find out? april 1st
Where did you find out? church xD
How far along are you now? 6 weeks and a day
What was your reaction? omg *happy dances*
Who was the first person you told?me
How did you tell the father? babe im pregnant
What was his reaction?happy
Were you trying to get pregnant?no
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 7 month

When is your due date? dec 20
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? yes terribly
What are your fears? being a bad mom
What are you most happy about?having a child with the one i love
Did/do you want a boy or girl? girl Aurora rose
What did/does the father want boy or girl? boy michael bentley
Do you know what your hawing?nope
Do you have a name picked out?yep
How much weight have you gained? 2 pounds
Have you felt the baby move? nope to tinny

Are you keeping the baby? yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? natural
Are you scared about labor? not really
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? the wait 
Have you taken any classes? no
Who will be in the delivery room? michael and my twin sis amber
Are you having the birth videotaped?nope
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? bawl!
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? he will be over joyed and prob cry
How do you think family and friends will feel?happy unsure
Do you think you'll be a good mom? i sure hope 
Do you think OH will be a good dad? yes *


----------



## XxXsusieqXxX

Your name & age? Susie (Susan) 18 yrs old (19 when LO's born)
Fathers name & age? Kai - 17 yrs old (18 when LO's born)
Are you still with him? Yes
If not, do you want to be with him? -
Is this your first baby? 2 Angel baby's (please stick bean)
Does he have kids with someone else? No
Do your parents like him? Yep
Do his parents like you? Still haven't met them. (keep wimping out)

When did you find out? Yesterday
Where did you find out? My bathroom
How far along are you now? 5+4
What was your reaction? Mixed emotions, mainly surprised & happy
Who was the first person you told? FOB - Kai
How did you tell the father? By text, it's his method of choice
What was his reaction? Scared, upset - a mixture really
Were you trying to get pregnant? Not trying not really preventing
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 6 months but really good friends for 7 years.

When is your due date? December 27th 2011 or January 4th 2012. waiting for dating scan to find out for sure.
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? :nope:
What are your fears? Something being wrong with LO, another miscarriage, losing FOB. Lots of things.
What are you most happy about? Other half "working" lol. erm..being pregnant :haha:
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Boy, but I don't care as long as its healthy.
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Boy
Do you know what your haveing? :nope:
Do you have a name picked out? Lola-rose for girl, Damien for a boy :flower: unless FOB persuades me otherwise.
How much weight have you gained? No idea
Have you felt the baby move? :nope:

Are you keeping the baby? Yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? medicated
Are you scared about labor? No
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Pain, I don't handle it atall 
Have you taken any classes? :nope:
Who will be in the delivery room? Me :haha:
Are you having the birth videotaped? NO!!!!!
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Yes, I cry at everything lol
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? He will love baby when He/She arrives.
How do you think family and friends will feel? No idea.
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I hope so.
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Yep


----------



## hillarynicole

Your name & age?Hillary 18
Fathers name & age?Logan 16
Are you still with him? For sure
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? yepp 
Does he have kids with someone else?nope
Do your parents like him?not exactly lol
Do his parents like you? not anymore

When did you find out? uhmmm for sure april 21st
Where did you find out?doctors office
How far along are you now?not sure
What was your reaction?shock
Who was the first person you told?logan
How did you tell the father?text
What was his reaction?happy
Were you trying to get pregnant?NTNP
How long were you two together before you got pregnant?5 months

When is your due date?not sure yet
Did/Do you have any morning sickness?tons :(
What are your fears?birth
What are you most happy about?my first doctors appt
Did/do you want a boy or girl?girl
What did/does the father want boy or girl?boy
Do you know what your haeing?nope
Do you have a name picked out?yepp
How much weight have you gained?no clue
Have you felt the baby move?nope

Are you keeping the baby?definitely
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?medicated
Are you scared about labor?yes!
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? epidural
Have you taken any classes?nope
Who will be in the delivery room?stepmom dad and logan
Are you having the birth videotaped?nope
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? i know i will
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? he will cry his eyes out
How do you think family and friends will feel?not sure
Do you think you'll be a good mom?yes
Do you think OH will be a good dad?without a doubt


----------



## Becyboo__x

Your name & age? Becy, 19
Fathers name & age? David, 25
Are you still with him? Engaged.
If not, do you want to be with him? -
Is this your first baby? Yeah
Does he have kids with someone else? An angel baby :wings:
Do your parents like him? Yeah
Do his parents like you? Don't know, don't care LOL

When did you find out? 20th April
Where did you find out? Home
How far along are you now? 5 weeks
What was your reaction? Happy
Who was the first person you told? OH, Best friend
How did you tell the father? Phonecall
What was his reaction? Happy
Were you trying to get pregnant? Yeah
How long were you two together before you got pregnant?
Few months

When is your due date? 30th december 
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Yeah
What are your fears? Nothing really
What are you most happy about? Our family to be more complete
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Girl
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Girl
Do you know what your having? No
Do you have a name picked out? Girl yeah
How much weight have you gained? None
Have you felt the baby move? No

Are you keeping the baby? Yeah
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Natural
Are you scared about labor? No
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Pushing
Have you taken any classes? No
Who will be in the delivery room? OH, Mum
Are you having the birth videotaped? No
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? No
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? Overwhelmed
How do you think family and friends will feel? Happy
Do you think you'll be a good mom? Got a toddler already brought him up single handed so yeah imagine so done well with DS 
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Yeah


----------



## DowntownPony

Your name & age?* Sammii 18
Fathers name & age? Darius 21
Are you still with him? No
If not, do you want to be with him? Very much so...
Is this your first baby? Yes
Does he have kids with someone else? No
Do your parents like him? Yes
Do his parents like you? I'm not sure

When did you find out? About a month ago
Where did you find out? At home
How far along are you now? Going on 13 weeks
What was your reaction? I passed out xD
Who was the first person you told? Eduardo
How did you tell the father? I haven't told him just yet...
What was his reaction? When I did tell him about the possibility before he flipped shit and stopped talking to me 
Were you trying to get pregnant? No
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? We had been broken up for about 2 months or so

When is your due date?
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Yes :X
What are your fears? Doing this all alone; him flipping out; parents flipping out; what to do next
What are you most happy about? my lil dear <3
Did/do you want a boy or girl? kinda want a boy
What did/does the father want boy or girl? 
Do you know what your haeing? no
Do you have a name picked out? Somewhat
How much weight have you gained? I've actually lost 20lbs due to feeling sick and just taking a look at food and going ew xD but I don't look like I lost any weight x.x
Have you felt the baby move? No 

Are you keeping the baby? of course <3
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Im not sure yet
Are you scared about labor? Very
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Im not sure
Have you taken any classes? No
Who will be in the delivery room? Just my bestfriend only
Are you having the birth videotaped? Errrr ahaha dont know
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Yes
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? I have no clue :|
How do you think family and friends will feel? I'm not entirely sure
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I will try to be <3
Do you think OH will be a good dad? That's if he would want to even stick around...But I hope for the best


----------



## Streetlove09

Your name & age?*: AJ. 19
Fathers name & age?: SJ. 19
Are you still with him?: ehh... yeah.. i guess
If not, do you want to be with him?: of course!
Is this your first baby?: yes
Does he have kids with someone else?: no -___-
Do your parents like him?: my parents LOVE him
Do his parents like you?: i have no clue. i think they do.

When did you find out?: in feb =O
Where did you find out?: the hospital
How far along are you now?: at the end of my 18th week
What was your reaction?: SHOCKED.
Who was the first person you told?: the father and my mother
How did you tell the father?: i txtd him
What was his reaction?: like his life was over
Were you trying to get pregnant?: NO
How long were you two together before you got pregnant?: 3 years

When is your due date?: 9/27/11
Did/Do you have any morning sickness?: a little
What are your fears?: finances
What are you most happy about?: my family's acceptance and support
Did/do you want a boy or girl?: a healthy baby
What did/does the father want boy or girl?: boy
Do you know what your haeing?: not yet =/
Do you have a name picked out?: yes
How much weight have you gained?: 5 lbs
Have you felt the baby move?: yes, all day, everyday, for 3 weeks

Are you keeping the baby? yup
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?: au naturale
Are you scared about labor?: nope
What do you think will be the worst part of labor?: the pain of course
Have you taken any classes?: not yet. planning on it
Who will be in the delivery room? the father and my sister
Are you having the birth videotaped? thinkin about it. not sure
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? perhaps. im so emotional now. i can imagine myself.
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? amusement.
How do you think family and friends will feel? happy for me hopefully.
Do you think you'll be a good mom? ill be the best mom i can be
Do you think OH will be a good dad? eh.. yes if he concentrates on BEING A DAD


----------



## kiasuten

Your name & age? Kearston/21
Fathers name & age? Daniel/21
Are you still with him? Yep
If not, do you want to be with him? --
Is this your first baby? First for both of us
Does he have kids with someone else? --
Do your parents like him? My whole family would be happier if he were White instead of Latino.
Do his parents like you? I suppose, yeah.

When did you find out? Home Test- Oct. 29th, 2010/Dr. Test- Nov. 5th, 2010
Where did you find out? At home.
How far along are you now? 30 wks 4 days
What was your reaction? I was kind of in shock. 
Who was the first person you told? OH
How did you tell the father? We were in my room, and I asked him if he wanted to know if I suspected I was pregnant, or if I knew for sure. He said he wanted to know if I was concerned I might be. I was a few days late for my period so we drove to the pharmacy, picked up a test, and it was positive.
What was his reaction? He was in calm shock for the whole weekend. Then he spent 3 weeks making a very logical and reasonable argument for why abortion was the best choice.
Were you trying to get pregnant? Absolutely not.
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 2 years.

When is your due date? July 5th, 2011
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? I had morning sickness (all hours of the day lol) until about 17 weeks.
What are your fears? That the stress Ive been under will have adverse affects for my baby and his temperament.
What are you most happy about? That ultrasounds and tests show that I and my baby are both healthy.
Did/do you want a boy or girl? I wanted a boy because that was what OH wanted. I didnt want another reason for him to be unhappy with the pregnancy.
What did/does the father want boy or girl? He wanted a boy. 
Do you know what your having? A boy :)
Do you have a name picked out? Were considering Adam, Evan, and Ryan
How much weight have you gained? I am 11lbs less than I was at 13 weeks.
Have you felt the baby move? Almost every day since 19 weeks.

Are you keeping the baby? Yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? I want to go natural for as long as I can take it.
Are you scared about labor? TERRIFIED.
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Pushing. Im not even concerned about contraction pain.
Have you taken any classes? A one-day childbirthing class that me and OH went to.
Who will be in the delivery room? Just medical staff, OH and myself.
Are you having the birth videotaped? No lol I like my privates to stay private
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? I cry just thinking about it :cloud9:
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? I have no idea. I'm trying to keep my expectations low because he's got a hard time expressing his emotions.
How do you think family and friends will feel? My family is pretty upset Im pregnant I think theyll be more pissed that I dont want them around my son.
Do you think you'll be a good mom? My intentions are good, but I expect to make a lot of mistakes.
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Again his intentions are good, but I expect him to make mistakes.


Nice survey! :) It was kind of relaxing.


----------



## AbbyDBrown

Your name & age?* Abby 17
Fathers name & age? Ethan 35 
Are you still with him? never was
If not, do you want to be with him? Never!
Is this your first baby? Yes
Does he have kids with someone else? Yes 3 
Do your parents like him? Nope
Do his parents like you? Never met them

When did you find out? November
Where did you find out? At home
How far along are you now? 30 weeks
What was your reaction? Nervous
Who was the first person you told? Other half
How did you tell the father? I didn't 
What was his reaction? 
Were you trying to get pregnant? Yea right!
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 10-15 mins?

When is your due date? July 4th
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Yea
What are your fears? Loud And Cranky Baby
What are you most happy about? It being a girl
Did/do you want a boy or girl? GIRL!
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Neither
Do you know what your having? Yes
Do you have a name picked out? Yes
How much weight have you gained? Allot
Have you felt the baby move? Yes all the time not fun

Are you keeping the baby? Yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Natural 
Are you scared about labor? Nope
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Nothing
Have you taken any classes? No
Who will be in the delivery room? Foster Mom, Mom, Dad,Partner,Friend
Are you having the birth videotaped? Nope
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? From Pain maybe
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? Don't know he's in jail
How do you think family and friends will feel? happy 
Do you think you'll be a good mom? Yea
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Nope


----------



## Abzandbump

Your name & age? Abby, 18
Fathers name & age? Stephen, 19
Are you still with him? ofcourse :)
Is this your first baby? yes
Does he have kids with someone else? no
Do your parents like him? yes
Do his parents like you? yes

When did you find out? 4 weeks ago
Where did you find out? At home
How far along are you now? 8 weeks
What was your reaction? cried
Who was the first person you told? Boyfriend
How did you tell the father? Got a chocolate engraved with 'we're having a baby' and put it into a gift bag with the pregnancy test and some baby things i brought
What was his reaction? Shock
Were you trying to get pregnant? no
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 18 months

When is your due date? 11th Decemeber 2011
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? yes all day everyday
What are your fears? Giving birth
What are you most happy about? Im having my first baby with someone I love and who loves me
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Dont mind
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Dont mind
Do you know what your having? not for another 4 months when I have 2nd scan
Do you have a name picked out? not yet 
How much weight have you gained? Iv lost half a stone atm, early pregnancy and morning sickness
Have you felt the baby move? no

Are you keeping the baby? yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Natural water birth
Are you scared about labor? very
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? generally being in pain for hours 
Have you taken any classes? soon
Who will be in the delivery room? Boyfriend
Are you having the birth videotaped? hmmm maybe 
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? yes
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? happy tears and proud
How do you think family and friends will feel? very happy for us
Do you think you'll be a good mom? yes
Do you think OH will be a good dad? yes he's going to be great :)


----------



## Steph4Lee

Your name & age?* Steph, 20
Fathers name & age? Lee, 21
Are you still with him? Yes :)
If not, do you want to be with him? 
Is this your first baby? Nope, Second :)
Does he have kids with someone else? No
Do your parents like him? Yes they love him just as much as me!
Do his parents like you? His dad does, his mum is a long story.

When did you find out? Early January
Where did you find out? At Doctors
How far along are you now? 19 weeks
What was your reaction? Extremely shocked, but happy
Who was the first person you told? Lee
How did you tell the father? I told him straight away, just blurted it out :)
What was his reaction? He was shocked but happy and excited :)
Were you trying to get pregnant? No
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? When I found out I was pregnant with my son we had been together 3.5 years, with this baby we had been together 5 years :)

When is your due date? 24th September 2011
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Nope
What are your fears? My son not taking to having a baby bro/sis
What are you most happy about? Everything
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Im not bothered,as long as healthy but I think its a girl
What did/does the father want boy or girl? He thinks its a girl but happy either way
Do you know what your haeing? no
Do you have a name picked out? Yes Lily for a girl and Max for a boy :)
How much weight have you gained? I've lost 1.5st
Have you felt the baby move? Yes

Are you keeping the baby? of course <3
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Natural!
Are you scared about labor? No
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? The contractions and crowning
Have you taken any classes? No
Who will be in the delivery room? Lee, although im having a homebirth so wont be in delivery room.
Are you having the birth videotaped? No
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Of course
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? He'll be estatic and cry like with our DS
How do you think family and friends will feel? Happy, overwelmed
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I know ill be the best mum possible to be :)
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Yes I already know hes a good daddy, he will be a great daddy to our second child too :)


----------



## mamawannabee

Your name & age?* Bri 19
Fathers name & age? Will 23
Are you still with him? of course 
If not, do you want to be with him? 
Is this your first baby? 2 mc, but will be first baby :cry:
Does he have kids with someone else? no
Do your parents like him? love him
Do his parents like you? yes

When did you find out? April 19th
Where did you find out? Our house
How far along are you now? 6 weeks :baby:
What was your reaction? thrilled! Surprised it finally happened. Tried 1.5 years :bfp:

Who was the first person you told? Hubby
How did you tell the father? Got him a pregnancy book
What was his reaction? surprised also, but also very happy :wohoo:
Were you trying to get pregnant? YES! We've got a Clomid baby! Tried a long time. 
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 2 years and a couple months

When is your due date? December 24th
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? yes
What are your fears? Complications with delivery
What are you most happy about? Finally becoming a mom :happydance:
Did/do you want a boy or girl? I honestly will be happy either way. 
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Girl
Do you know what your haeing? No, not going to find out until birth
Do you have a name picked out? No
How much weight have you gained? Haven't gotten on a scale yet. 
Have you felt the baby move? No

Are you keeping the baby? Of course!
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Natural.. Home water birth hopefully
Are you scared about labor? Somewhat. But it's what women were meant to do
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Delivery
Have you taken any classes? No
Who will be in the delivery room? Hubby
Are you having the birth videotaped? I'm thinking about it
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Yes!
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? Very excited, probably cry
How do you think family and friends will feel? Very happy 
Do you think you'll be a good mom? Yes
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Yes!


----------



## first_time_ma

Your name & age?*
Tabby 17
Fathers name & age?
Austin 19
Are you still with him?
yes
If not, do you want to be with him?

Is this your first baby?
yes
Does he have kids with someone else?
yes, a lil boy who is 2
Do your parents like him?
sometimes 
Do his parents like you?
yea

When did you find out?
October 2nd
Where did you find out?
ann and jimmys 
How far along are you now?
35 wks 4days
What was your reaction?
holycrap
Who was the first person you told?
Austin
How did you tell the father?
i showed him the test which he had bought me earlier that day.
What was his reaction?
he just stared at it then hugged me 
Were you trying to get pregnant?
def not
How long were you two together before you got pregnant?
well we dated when i was 11-15 then got back together when in late July this last year.

When is your due date?
june 2nd
Did/Do you have any morning sickness?
NOPE!:happydance:
What are your fears?
that i wont be a good mom.or that he will compare me to his ex
What are you most happy about?
being with him.
Did/do you want a boy or girl?
i wanted a girl
What did/does the father want boy or girl?
he wanted a boy
Do you know what your having?
a girl i win
Do you have a name picked out?
Sherry Alexis Desiray Miller 
How much weight have you gained?
30 some lbs
Have you felt the baby move?
yes and i love it.

Are you keeping the baby?
yes 
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?
natural if possible
Are you scared about labor?
yea.
What do you think will be the worst part of labor?
im not honistly sure.
Have you taken any classes?
no.....
Who will be in the delivery room?
just austin
Are you having the birth videotaped?
no.
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time?
probally i cry a lot now
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be?
im not sure
How do you think family and friends will feel?
shocked for the most part.but probally happy to
Do you think you'll be a good mom?
i dont know he thinks i will but i question it alot.
Do you think OH will be a good dad?
yes bc he already is for his son.


----------



## McMuffin

Your name & age? Brandy 17 about to turn 18
Fathers name & age? Tyler 18 
Are you still with him? Yes
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? YES
Does he have kids with someone else? no 
Do your parents like him? Yup 
Do his parents like you? Im not shure his mom loves me and his sister:)

When did you find out? in December
Where did you find out? IN my bathroom 
How far along are you now? 29 weeks 
What was your reaction? Instant cry. 
Who was the first person you told? My mom she saw it first 
How did you tell the father? My mom helped. my dad is the world to me so i felt horrible for disappointing him.
What was his reaction? He hugged me while i cryed and told me evarything would be okay. and he would do anything he can to help. 
Were you trying to get pregnant? NO NO NO NO 
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 4 Months :( 

When is your due date? August 20th 
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Ive had horrible morning sickness! 
What are your fears? Disappointing family, losing the daddy, my baby not being happy, not having money, 
What are you most happy about? I didnt get kicked out :) 
Did/do you want a boy or girl? GIRL :)
What did/does the father want boy or girl? BOY :p
Do you know what your having? not yet 
Do you have a name picked out? grace maybe if its a girl, no boy names yet 
How much weight have you gained? ummmm idk? i dont have a scale 
Have you felt the baby move? Yes all the time :) 

Are you keeping the baby? ABSOLUTELY! i got myself into this so im taking responsibility for it. 
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Medicated i dont want the pain! 
Are you scared about labor? OMG YES!!!! WHO ISNT? 
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? the head.....och. or the contractions? 
Have you taken any classes? No 
Who will be in the delivery room? My mom and the daddy :) 
Are you having the birth videotaped? NO! 
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? YES I will lose it! 
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? I think he will cry and be happy. once he sees it dad mode will kick in :) 
How do you think family and friends will feel? Happy i hope. 
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I Realy hope so........
Do you think OH will be a good dad? yes


----------



## xSarahM

May have already done this, but i could talk about my pregnancy forever! :blush:

Your name & age? Sarah, 18 years old.
Fathers name & age? Bradley, 18 years old.
Are you still with him? Yes, 14 months now.
If not, do you want to be with him? -
Is this your first baby? First two :cloud9:
Does he have kids with someone else? Nope.
Do your parents like him? My family love him! :)
Do his parents like you? His mum liked me from the very beginning. His dad didnt really warm to me until after he found out we were expecting.

When did you find out? March 2011 :)
Where did you find out? OH's Bathroom!
How far along are you now? 19weeks + 3days!
What was your reaction? Very scared, shocked.
Who was the first person you told? Well OH was there with me. My Auntie found out on her own. The first person i 'told' was my brother :)
How did you tell the father? "THERES TWO F**KING LINES!" or something :haha:
What was his reaction? Scared, shocked.
Were you trying to get pregnant? Nope! One time without protection :/
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 10 months.

When is your due date? October 28th 2011 :)
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? I did! Not anymore :happydance:
What are your fears? Having to have a c-section :cry:
What are you most happy about? Having one of each!
Did/do you want a boy or girl? I wanted one of each.
What did/does the father want boy or girl? He says he wanted one of each, but really thought they were both boys.
Do you know what your haeing? One of each! haha :)
Do you have a name picked out? Ledger Joshua + Aoife Marya Noelle :cloud9:
How much weight have you gained? 10 pounds.
Have you felt the baby move? I've felt flutters since about 16 weeks, but today i got my first little punch/kick!

Are you keeping the baby? Yes :)
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? I think i'll have Gas and Air. I really dont want an epidural!
Are you scared about labor? A little bit, i suppose.
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? The contractions!
Have you taken any classes? Nope :blush:
Who will be in the delivery room? OH + his mum.
Are you having the birth videotaped? No!
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Like a b'word!
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? He'll cry!
How do you think family and friends will feel? Happy!
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I think/hope so!
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Definitley :)


----------



## JessicaAnne

Your name & age? Jessica, 19
Fathers name & age? Jamie, 21
Are you still with him? Yes, Engaged :D
If not, do you want to be with him? -
Is this your first baby? Second
Does he have kids with someone else? Nope
Do your parents like him? Yes!
Do his parents like you? His dad yes, his mum's a whole different chapter.

When did you find out? 9 day's ago
Where did you find out? My mums bathroom :haha:
How far along are you now? 5 weeks
What was your reaction? Happy!
Who was the first person you told? I told my step dad (Jamie was in the bathroom, so was my mum :S)
How did you tell the father? He was the one that spotted the line :haha:
What was his reaction? He was shocked, but happy!
Were you trying to get pregnant? Yup.
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? The first time 5 months, this time 1 year 11months.

When is your due date? 6th of feb, my mums birthday :haha:
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Kind of, I feel sick but I'm not actually sick.
What are your fears? Being induced again!
What are you most happy about?Having a baby in 9 months!
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Boy, but will be happy no matter what!
What did/does the father want boy or girl? He says the same as me :)
Do you know what your haeing? Not yet!
Do you have a name picked out? Nope we just know if it's a girl she will have Lili somewhere in her name :)
How much weight have you gained? None yet!
Have you felt the baby move? Nope

Are you keeping the baby? Of course
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Hopefully natural!
Are you scared about labor? Nope!
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? The contractions for me are the worst!
Have you taken any classes? Nope, didn't the first time either!
Who will be in the delivery room? Jamie and my mum
Are you having the birth videotaped? Nope
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? I'm not sure, with Evie I didn't I fell asleep almost straight away :S
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? Amazement again!
How do you think family and friends will feel? They'll be chuffed.
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I am, well at least I reckon I am :D
Do you think OH will be a good dad? He already is :D


----------



## taylorxx

_Your name & age? _Taylor, 20
_Fathers name & age?_ Rather not say-- 21
_Are you still with him?_ Yes, 4+ years
_If not, do you want to be with him?_
_Is this your first baby?_ Had a loss in February 11, so not technically.
_Does he have kids with someone else? _ Noooo
_Do your parents like him?_ yeah they love him
_Do his parents like you?_ yep they love me haha

_When did you find out?_ Saturday, June 4. 
_Where did you find out?_ My bathroom lol
_How far along are you now?_ 4w3d.. still very early
_What was your reaction?_ I couldn't believe it.
_Who was the first person you told?_ FOB
_How did you tell the father?_ Through text.. I was SOOOO nervous. I couldn't do it in person. I have no idea why I was freaking out lol.
_What was his reaction?_ He was very excited and he said 'So THATS why you've been crying so much!' I'm seriously a waterfall over here lmao
_Were you trying to get pregnant?_ Yes, since late January 2011
_How long were you two together before you got pregnant?_ close to 4 years.

_When is your due date?_ February 10th or 11th.
_Did/Do you have any morning sickness?_ Not yet. I keep getting indigestion though. Eating tums like they're candy
_What are your fears?_ Loosing my little gummy bear & FOB leaving me. 
_What are you most happy about?_ Uhhh what's not to be happy about??!!
_Did/do you want a boy or girl?_ I don't really care. I always see myself with a little girl, so does everyone in my family. My grandma has been saying for years 'Oh I like this name, keep it in mind when you have a little girl.' My mom says she knows without a doubt that I will have a baby girl.
_What did/does the father want boy or girl?_ He hasn't said much lately, but he's always said boy of course. I think most dad's want a little boy.
_Do you know what your having?_ Nope!
_Do you have a name picked out?_ I love the names Ava Lorraine & Kacen John Mark. Both of the girl and boy middle names are family names.
_How much weight have you gained?_ Nope, not yet.
_Have you felt the baby move?_ No, I can't wait though

_Are you keeping the baby?_ Of course
_Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?_ Natural, I really want a water birth. Going to try everything I can before I use a medication. I want to avoid epidurals at all cost! 
_Are you scared about labor?_ Of course I am, but I know I can do it.
_What do you think will be the worst part of labor?_ The ring of fire and afterwards. I'm praying I won't tear or have an episiotomy.
_Have you taken any classes?_ Not yet
_Who will be in the delivery room?_ FOB, my mother, maybe FOBs mother, my sister, my two best friends, my great grandmother, and maybe my two grandmas & my dad. I think it would be amazing for my great grandma (who is 89 years old atm, will be 90 at the time of birth) to see me give birth to her great great grandchild. 
_Are you having the birth videotaped?_ Yep!
_Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time?_ Oh man, I will be bawling my head off from joy. I'm already getting teary eyed thinking about it. :cloud9:
_What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be?_ He'll cry. I already know it lol.
_How do you think family and friends will feel?_ I think they will cry too lol, from happiness of course. My whole family is really close.
_Do you think you'll be a good mom?_ I like to think so :)
_Do you think OH will be a good dad?_ Yes he will, kids love him. He's really fun and playful with kids. My younger cousins LOVE him to death. They're more excited to see him than me LOL.




xxx


----------



## Elizax

*Your name & age:* Kirsty, 19
*Fathers name & age:* Tony, 21
*Are you still with him:* Yes
If not, do you want to be with him: 
*Is this your first baby:* Yes
*Does he have kids with someone else:* No
*Do your parents like him*: Yup
*Do his parents like you:* They love me :flower:

*When did you find out:* About 4 days ago
*Where did you find out:* In my house on the toilet :thumbup:
*How far along are you now:* 4 Weeks 5 Days
*What was your reaction:* Shock, Anger, Fear
*Who was the first person you told:* My Sister
*How did you tell the father:* I rang him
*What was his reaction:* Happy
*Were you trying to get pregnant:* No
*How long were you two together before you got pregnant:* 2 Years

*When is your due date:* Feb 08, 2012
*Did/Do you have any morning sickness:* Getting it
*What are your fears:* Losing it
*What are you most happy about: *Buying all the new clothes
*Did/do you want a boy or girl:* I really want a girl, but either way I'll be happy for a safe pregnancy
*What did/does the father want boy or girl:* Boy of course haha
*Do you know what your haeing:* No I won't be finding out till the end
*Do you have a name picked out:* Kai Jaden for a boy and Evie Grace for a girl
*How much weight have you gained:* I'm not sure yet!
*Have you felt the baby move:* Nope still in early stages

*Are you keeping the baby:* Yes no question about it
*Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth:* I'd like a water birth
*Are you scared about labor:* A little bit
*What do you think will be the worst part of labor:* The pain of having my vajayjay stretched?
*Have you taken any classes:* Nope
*Who will be in the delivery room:* My boyfriend and mam I think
*Are you having the birth videotaped:* I don't think so
*Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time:* Oh definitely I'll cry when I see the scan!
*What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be?:* He will probably cry too hehe
*How do you think family and friends will feel:* Happy I hope :)
*Do you think you'll be a good mom:* Definitely yes
*Do you think OH will be a good dad:* Yes he's amazing


----------



## KellyJelly92

Your name & age? Kelly, 18
Fathers name & age? Cory, 20
Are you still with him? Yes
If not, do you want to be with him? I am.
Is this your first baby? Yeah
Does he have kids with someone else? Nope
Do your parents like him? I think so :)
Do his parents like you? Yes

When did you find out? When I was 5 weeks
Where did you find out? In OH's bathroom
How far along are you now? 33 weeks 6 days
What was your reaction? Shocked, excited, scared.
Who was the first person you told? Apart from OH, my sister.
How did you tell the father? He was there when I took the test.
What was his reaction? Pretty much the same as mine, he was shocked and seemed in denial.
Were you trying to get pregnant? No.
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? On & Off for about a year and a half.

When is your due date? 19th July 2011
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Yeah, from around 7 weeks till 11 weeks :(
What are your fears? Losing my baby.
What are you most happy about? Starting my own family with a man I love, and meeting my baby.
Did/do you want a boy or girl? Don't mind but I think I'd prefer a girl.
What did/does the father want boy or girl? He wants a girl.
Do you know what your haeing? No, it's going to be a surprise! 
Do you have a name picked out? Yeah, Stuart James or Scarlett Marie I think are the ones we decided on.
How much weight have you gained? I don't know, I don't want to know to be honest lol.
Have you felt the baby move? Yes, a lot! Keeps me awake, but I'm sure it'll be forgiven 

Are you keeping the baby? Of course!
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Natural, but if the pain gets too bad I will probably ask for an epidural.
Are you scared about labor? Yeah, but excited as it means I will soon meet our baby!
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Pain, worrying about things that might go wrong.
Have you taken any classes? No.
Who will be in the delivery room? OH. :D
Are you having the birth videotaped? No Way!
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Probably, I cried at the first scan!
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? Amazed, and happy he's finally meeting our baby!
How do you think family and friends will feel? Excited for us!
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I hope so, I will do my best!
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Without a doubt, he's proved that when we moved in together. Now he's got his head around becoming a dad he said he will always be there for us & won't run away from his family. :)


----------



## MommaBear90

*Your name & age?*
I'm Carly and I'm 20

*Fathers name & age?*
My OH's name is Evan and he's 18

*Are you still with him?*
Yep, I love him tons

*If not, do you want to be with him?*
N/A

*Is this your first baby?*
Yep

*Does he have kids with someone else?*
Haha no I hope not!

*Do your parents like him?*
For the most part I think. They accept him and include him.

*Do his parents like you?*
Idk what his dad thinks of me but his mom does

*When did you find out?*
November 22nd 2010 lol

*Where did you find out?*
I had mentioned to OH the night before I thought I might be pregnant and if I didn't get my period at the end of the week I was going to test. He said he didn't think I was pregnant. I couldn't wait anymore to find out so the next day I bought a test as soon as I woke up. OH was at school and I peed on a stick in my bathroom at my dad's house. 

*How far along are you now?*
33 weeks and 1 day

*What was your reaction?*
I was just so shocked. I sat on the toilet and stared at the test :dohh:

*Who was the first person you told?*
OH and my best friend Tiff

*How did you tell the father?*
Sent him a picture txt of the test with the message "I'm pregnant"

*What was his reaction?*
He txt'd me back "YES!!!"

*Were you trying to get pregnant?*
No not really. We knew it could happen as we weren't protected at the time but I was planning on going on the pill very soon. Yeah that didn't happen lol

*How long were you two together before you got pregnant?*
A year and a half, nearly 2 years

*When is your due date?*
July 24th

*Did/Do you have any morning sickness?*
I felt nauseous throughout the day but i never actually puked

*What are your fears?*
For this baby, birth lol, being a good mommy. I'm scared I'll make lots of mistakes. In general heights, car accidents, roller coasters, death, being lonely and getting hurt by the people I love

*What are you most happy about?*
Living in a nice apartment with my OH and the gift of being able to carry my sweet baby girl and be her mommy. Being head over heels in love. Having a supportive family that didn't turn their backs on me. I think the biggest one is the thought of being her mommy :cloud9:

*Did/do you want a boy or girl?*
I must admit that I wanted a boy lol. OH wanted a girl. But finding out she was a girl didn't upset me in the least. I was still so thrilled and now I can't even imagine having a boy right now. Everything just feels right.

*What did/does the father want boy or girl?*
He wanted a girl and TOTALLY got his wish lol and never lets me live it down that he was "right" and I was "wrong" 

*Do you know what your having?*
Yep, a girl

*Do you have a name picked out?*
Maci Ann

*How much weight have you gained?*
I started at 115lbs and now i'm about 140lbs so 25lbs

*Have you felt the baby move?*
Yep a TON. Actually she's been twitching and kicking through this whole survey. I think she has the hiccups :laugh2:

*Are you keeping the baby?*
Definitely

*Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?*
I'm pretty sure I'll be getting an epidural lol

*Are you scared about labor?*
Yes very. It depends on the day. Some days I'll think "I can do this. I'm so ready" and others it will be like "I CAN'T DO THIS!!!"

*What do you think will be the worst part of labor?*
Hmm transitional phase is the worst they say because its nonstop contractions and vomiting and nausea and crankiness and you still can't push. 

*Have you taken any classes?*
Yep OH and I did child birth classes and I also see our County Health Nurse every month and she does "baby care" and gives me info on whats going on each month and tips on breast feeding and nutrition and whatnot.

*Who will be in the delivery room?*
Just OH I think

*Are you having the birth videotaped?*
NOOOO! I won't even let OH look ...down there... during the birth. He's ok with that anyway lol

*Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time?*
YES! I'm such a sap!

*What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be?*
I think he'll snatch her up as soon as he can and hog her all to himself lol. I think she'll steal his heart the second they lock eyes and she'll be his. :cloud9:

*How do you think family and friends will feel?*
They all are pretty excited for her arrival so I think they'll be happy for us and want to see her

*Do you think you'll be a good mom?*
I think so. I've grown up so much since I found out and I love her more than anything. I think it will come naturally to want to protect her and care for her.

*Do you think OH will be a good dad?*
Of course. I think he'll be wonderful. I'm so excited to see him with her.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Your name & age?* Autumn and 18
Fathers name & age? Justin and 18
Are you still with him? yes :)
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? yes
Does he have kids with someone else? nope
Do your parents like him?yes
Do his parents like you?nope

When did you find out? April 14th
Where did you find out? at his house
How far along are you now? i am 12 weeks
What was your reaction? happy and excited
Who was the first person you told? justin
How did you tell the father? i told him and my mom together 
What was his reaction? he was really happy
Were you trying to get pregnant? yes
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 11 months

When is your due date? december 17 2011
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? nope
What are your fears? something bad will happen
What are you most happy about? just the beautiful baby and the process of a pregnancy
Did/do you want a boy or girl?i want a girl
What did/does the father want boy or girl?he wants a boy
Do you know what your haeing? nope 
Do you have a name picked out? yes
How much weight have you gained? idk yet drs. appt tomorrow
Have you felt the baby move? nope

Are you keeping the baby? yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth?natural
Are you scared about labor? nope
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? probably the pain
Have you taken any classes? nope not yet
Who will be in the delivery room? my mom and justin
Are you having the birth videotaped? idk yet hmmm.
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? yes i know i will
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? i think he will cry 
How do you think family and friends will feel?excited
Do you think you'll be a good mom?yes i do i am going to do anything to be 
Do you think OH will be a good dad?i know he'll be a good daddy


----------



## xXerinXx

Your name & age? Erin, 16
Fathers name & age? Anthony, 18
Are you still with him? Yes :)
If not, do you want to be with him? ------
Is this your first baby? Yes
Does he have kids with someone else? No
Do your parents like him? My mom loves him, but my dad doesn't. 
Do his parents like you? Yes! 

When did you find out? When I was about 6 weeks along.
Where did you find out? In my bathroom.
How far along are you now? 15 weeks
What was your reaction? I was shocked and upset.
Who was the first person you told? My mom
How did you tell the father? We was with me when I saw the test.
What was his reaction? Same as mine.
Were you trying to get pregnant? No
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? About 2 years.

When is your due date? November 26th :)
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Just a little.
What are your fears? Not having enough money to support ourselves and the baby.
What are you most happy about? Having my own little family. :)
Did/do you want a boy or girl? I want a boy.
What did/does the father want boy or girl? Tony wants a girl
Do you know what your haveing? Not yet, but we both think it's a boy.
Do you have a name picked out? Cadence Evelyn or Noah Christopher
How much weight have you gained? Not much. 
Have you felt the baby move? Not yet.

Are you keeping the baby? Yes!
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? I'm not sure yet.
Are you scared about labor? A little
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? PAIN
Have you taken any classes? No
Who will be in the delivery room? Tony, my mom and his mom.
Are you having the birth videotaped? Maybe.
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? I'm sure I will.
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? He'll probably cry more than me.
How do you think family and friends will feel? They'll be happy once they see the baby.
Do you think you'll be a good mom? Yes, I refuse to be a bad one. lol
Do you think OH will be a good dad? He'll be great.


----------



## lilosmum

Your name & age? Rach 15
Fathers name & age? J 18
Are you still with him? Yes
If not, do you want to be with him? -
Is this your first baby? No
Does he have kids with someone else? No
Do your parents like him? Mum likes him, Dad only tolerates him
Do his parents like you? I am not sure if his mum like me

When did you find out? A couple of weeks a go
Where did you find out? In my bathroom
How far along are you now? &w5d
What was your reaction? S**t F**K
Who was the first person you told? J
How did you tell the father? J you know you said yu wanted more kids one day - Your wish is my command!
What was his reaction? Wow that was sooner than expected
Were you trying to get pregnant? No
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? nearly2 years

When is your due date? 18/01/12
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Yes i only wish it was in the morning
What are your fears? That we will have finance issues
What are you most happy about? Giving DD a brother / sister and creating a new life
Did/do you want a boy or girl? boy
What did/does the father want boy or girl? boy
Do you know what your having? No not yet
Do you have a name picked out? We have a boys name and a girls name that we like
How much weight have you gained? Not much but still early days
Have you felt the baby move? Noo but can not wait

Are you keeping the baby? Yusss
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Epidural please
Are you scared about labor? No I have been through it before I can do it again!
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? The waiting
Have you taken any classes? no but am hoping to further down the line
Who will be in the delivery room? J and mi mum
Are you having the birth videotaped? NO but some photos
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? I know so I couldn't stop crying when DD was born
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? He will cry also
How do you think family and friends will feel? Happy that there is a new cute baby to dote over
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I think so I have had lots of practice i just hope i can cope with 2
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Oh yeah amazing! He is great with DD!


----------



## Chrissy7411

Your name & age? Chrissy 16
Fathers name & age? Freddy 21
Are you still with him? Yes
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? Yes
Does he have kids with someone else? No
Do your parents like him? Yes
Do his parents like you? Yes

When did you find out? When I was only a couple weeks pregnant
Where did you find out? My bathroom lol
How far along are you now? 36 weeks!!!
What was your reaction? Complete silence. I think I smiled though haha. 
Who was the first person you told? Well my mom was with me when I took the test and OH was on the couch.
How did you tell the father? My mom told him for me
What was his reaction? He got super drunk that night and he didn't talk ton meet or look at me for a few days 
Were you trying to get pregnant? No
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? About 4 months

When is your due date? July 4th
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? I did A LOT in first trimester 
What are your fears? That I won't be a good mommy, but I know as long as I do my best then I'll be awesome
What are you most happy about? Being able to hold my baby in my arms soon
Did/do you want a boy or girl? I wanted a boy
What did/does the father want boy or girl? He wanted boy
Do you know what your haveing? Yes, a boy
Do you have a name picked out? Jace Christopher
How much weight have you gained? About 30 lbs
Have you felt the baby move? Yes, tons!!!

Are you keeping the baby? Yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Medicated birth
Are you scared about labor? Terrified lol
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? The pain
Have you taken any classes? Not yet
Who will be in the delivery room? My mom 
Are you having the birth videotaped? Idk
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? YES
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? He'll cry
How do you think family and friends will feel? Happy I hope lol
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I doubt myself, but I know I'll do my best and thats all I can do. I love my son and do everything I can for him
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Hell yeah!!!


----------



## xSarahM

What day did you find out? 12th March 2011
How did you feel when you found out? Scared, shocked.
Who was with you? OH.
Who was the first person you told? My brother. 
How did they react? He was shocked, but happy for me.
How did the daddy react? He was shocked, scared.
How did your parents react? -
How did his parents react? Very shocked. But they're supportive now.
Are they helping with baby names? Our second choice boys name had OH dad's name for the middle name. Our first girls choice has Marya as a middle name, after OH's mum, Maria.
Have they bought anything for the baby yet? Nope - i dont want to buy anything til im 24 weeks. 
How often do they call to check on you? Brad (OH) speaks to them everyday. I speak to them at least 3 times a week. 

When was your first appointment? March 18th 
When is your due date? October 28th 2011 :)
How far along are you? 19 weeks + 3 days.
Have you had any ultrasounds? Yes.
Have you heard the heartbeat? Yes - its the most beautiful sound ever!

Are you finding out the sex or will you wait until birth? We've found out, we're having 1 boy and 1 girl!
What do you want? It's what we both wanted! 
What does the daddy want? ^^
If you have kids, what do they want? -
What do you think you are having? -
Have you had your big ultrasound yet? Yes! Friday 3rd June!
If so, what are you having? 1 boy + 1 girl.
If you have kids, are they happy with the sex of the new baby? -
Are you & daddy happy with what you are having? Extatic!

Do you know what you are taking with you? Not even thought about it :blush:
Who is going to be with you? OH + his mum.
Are you going to videotape it? No!
Natural or medicated? Maybe Gas and Air - Definitley dont want an epidural!
Do you think you will need a c-section? I hope not :cry:
Will you cry with you hold your baby for the first time? Definitley!
Do you think the daddy will cry? Yes!
Do you know what you will say to the baby when you first hold him/her? Probably something along the lines of "i love you!"
Are you scared about the labor? I guess..

Where was your baby conceived? In OH's bed :haha:
Have you felt the baby move? Yes!
Do you have stretch marks yet? None yet.
What was your first symptom? Missed period.
What was your most surprising symptom? My strange cravings. Crackers and Garlic Sauce.
What is something every pregnant person should know? Strangers can be very rude!
Will your baby have godparents? Yes :)
Who will the god mommy be? Not sure yet.
Who will the god daddy be? Not sure yet.
What is the baby's room theme? We havent really decided..
What was the first thing you bought for the baby? Nothing yet :)
If you already have kids, how do you think they will adjust to the new baby? -
Will you cloth diaper? Not sure yet.
BFing or formula? BF if all goes to plan!
What is your favorite pregnancy book? -
What do you look forward to doing again once you are no longer pregnant? I'm going to go out for dinner and order Prawn Cocktail for starter, and Cheesecake for desert. Mm!
What physical features do you hope the baby will get from daddy? I hope Aoife has his gorgeous hair! And i want Ledger to have his brown eyes! And them to both have his teeth.
What physical features do you hope the baby will get from you? I want Aoife to have my eyes, and Ledger to have my hair.
Is he ready to be a daddy? Yes :)
Are you ready to be a mommy? As ready as i'll ever be!


----------



## we can't wait

What day did you find out?: October 19, 2010.
How did you feel when you found out?: I was shocked, but *SO* thrilled!
Who was with you?: No one was with me when I tested.
Who was the first person you told?: My best friend, Christine.
How did they react?: She reacted calmly. She asked me what I planned to do.
How did the daddy react?: I told DH when he came home from work. He was over the moon!
How did your parents react?: Calmly. They didn't really say much about it after finding out.
How did his parents react?: Unfavorabley. Many members of his family, including his mom & siblings, still aren't speaking to us.
Are they helping with baby names?: DH and I chose the baby name without our families.
Have they bought anything for the baby yet?: My parents have bought things, his parents haven't gotten anything.
How often do they call to check on you?: We rent the upstairs at my parents home, so they don't have to call and check. His family doesn't call. Occasionally his dad does.

When was your first appointment?: It was at 6 weeks.
When is your due date?: June 23, 2011
How far along are you?: I am 37+4 weeks.
Have you had any ultrasounds?: Tons-- at 7+4, 20+1, 29+1, 31+4, 31+5, and 37+1.
Have you heard the heartbeat?: Loads of times!

Are you finding out the sex or will you wait until birth?: We found out at 20+1.
What do you want?: I didn't mind either way.
What does the daddy want?: He had no preference.
If you have kids, what do they want?: This is our first.
What do you think you are having?: I felt it was a girl.
Have you had your big ultrasound yet?: Yes, at 20+1.
If so, what are you having?: A girl!
If you have kids, are they happy with the sex of the new baby?: n/a
Are you & daddy happy with what you are having?: Absolutely thrilled!

Do you know what you are taking with you?: I have a hospital bag set up.
Who is going to be with you?: My husband & my mom.
Are you going to videotape it?: Definitely not.
Natural or medicated?: Most likely medicated.
Do you think you will need a c-section?: Hope not!
Will you cry with you hold your baby for the first time?: I think so.
Do you think the daddy will cry?: Most likely.
Do you know what you will say to the baby when you first hold him/her?: I have no idea.
Are you scared about the labor?: I'm nervous about it.

Where was your baby conceived?: Our bed.
Have you felt the baby move?: Yes, tons.
Do you have stretch marks yet?: Yes.
What was your first symptom?: Missed period.
What was your most surprising symptom?: Tons of sneezing!
What is something every pregnant person should know?: It's all worth it in the end!
Will your baby have godparents?: I don't think so.
Who will the god mommy be?: n/a
Who will the god daddy be?: n/a
What is the baby's room theme?: She doesn't really have a theme-- just girly things.
What was the first thing you bought for the baby?: A pink giraffe outfit.
If you already have kids, how do you think they will adjust to the new baby?: n/a 
Will you cloth diaper?: We're using disposables.
BFing or formula?: We're going to try for BFing.
What is your favorite pregnancy book?: What to Expect!
What do you look forward to doing again once you are no longer pregnant?: Sleeping on my tummy!
What physical features do you hope the baby will get from daddy?: His pretty eyes!
What physical features do you hope the baby will get from you?: Curly hair.
Is he ready to be a daddy?: He's going to be a great Daddy.
Are you ready to be a mommy?: I think it's what I'm meant to do :)


----------



## xSarahM

Is it raining really hard where you are right now? Nope. Although it was raining thismorning.
Who was the last person you held hands with? My cousins LO :)
Have you ever been in a parade before? Yes - dancing.
Do you have a fear of rollercoasters? No, i love them!
Do you know anyone's who has a birthday today? Nope.
Do you currently have a hickey? Nope.
Are you usually wide awake in the morning? Dear god, no! I'm sleepy as.
Ever stayed up all night on the phone? Yes :blush:
Have you kissed someone with braces? Yes, a few years ago.
Do you think its cute when someone kisses your head? Yeah, i love it.
Are you wearing a ring? Yes my Tiffany XO Picasso ring :)
What is the wallpaper on your phone? My puppy - Poppy :)
Have you turned to smoking or drinking to solve a problem? Nope.
If someone said to you "nice ass" you say? "I know."
Are you a patient person? haha, not at all!
Honestly, have you ever eaten raw cookie dough? Yes, yummy!
Is there something that has happened in your past that you really dislike talking about? Yes, but im not going to post it on the internet for everyone to see! :haha:
Do you own a sexy lingerie? Yes ;)
Last voicemail you received was from? My sister.
Have your parents ever caught you drinking? I've never drunk without my guardians knowing about it..
Do you think before you speak? Rarely :haha:
Whose bed were you on last other than yours? My sisters watching TV with her.
Are you stressed out? If so, why? Nope, happy as Larry!
Do you play an instrument? The triangle.
What is the most pains you've been in, in the past 24 hours? I trapped my finger in the cupboard :(
What do you want right this second? Prawn Cocktail.
When someone says "we need to talk" what runs through your head? "oh s**t! what did i do?"
Ever cried while you were on the phone with someone? Yes :blush:
Do you have strange dreams? Yes! last night i had a dream that i was being hunted by Vampires!
Is your bed comfortable? Yeah, whenever im sleeping at OH's, my sisters sleep in my bed.


----------



## we can't wait

Is it raining really hard where you are right now? 
Nope. It's sunny at my house.

Who was the last person you held hands with? 
My husband.

Have you ever been in a parade before?
Only little county ones.

Do you have a fear of rollercoasters? 
No. I have slight motion sickness though. :sick:

Do you know anyone's who has a birthday today?
Actually, yes! My dad's birthday is today.

Do you currently have a hickey?
Nope. I don't think I've gotten an outright hickey since I was 16 or 17.

Are you usually wide awake in the morning?
Ehh, it depends. It usually takes me a few minutes to get moving.

Ever stayed up all night on the phone?
Yes. I used to stay up all night talking/texting when OH and I were first starting to date.

Have you kissed someone with braces?
Yes. DH used to have braces when he was 17.

Do you think its cute when someone kisses your head?
I like when DH does it, but that's about it.

Are you wearing a ring?
Yes, wedding ring & class ring.

What is the wallpaper on your phone?
My dog sammy.

Have you turned to smoking or drinking to solve a problem?
Nope.

If someone said to you "nice ass" you say?
Um, thanks?

Are you a patient person?
Mostly, but I have my impatient moments.

Honestly, have you ever eaten raw cookie dough?
Yes, I have.

Is there something that has happened in your past that you really dislike talking about?
Not really. I'm open about most things.

Do you own a sexy lingerie?
Sexy? Not really.

Last voicemail you received was from?
Eh, I don't remember.

Have your parents ever caught you drinking?
No. The only time I've ever really drank has been around them, so they didn't exactly "catch" me.

Would you rather spend the whole day with your mom or dad?
I don't think I've ever spent a whole day with my dad. I usually spend more time with my mom.

Do you think before you speak?
Yes, unless I am really upset.

Whose bed were you on last other than yours?
Probably laying across my mom's bed.

Are you stressed out? If so, why?
Not really. Just anxious about LO getting here.

Do you play an instrument?
Not anymore. :/ 

What is the most pains you've been in, in the past 24 hours?
Probably just these contractions.

What do you want right this second?
Some crackers and cheese would be nice.

When someone says "we need to talk" what runs through your head?
"Oh, shit. What did I do?"

Ever cried while you were on the phone with someone?
Yes.

Do you have strange dreams?
Quite frequently.

Is your bed comfortable?
It could probably be more comfortable.


----------



## taylorxx

-Finding Out-
What day did you find out?: 
*Saturday June, 4*

How did you feel when you found out?: 
*Shocked, I couldn't believe it. I was so happy *

Who was with you?:
*Nobody* 

Who was the first person you told?: 
*FOB*

How did they react?: 
*Shocked, but was very happy. He wasn't expecting it*

How did the daddy react?: 
*^^*

How did your parents react?: 
*Haven't told them yet, waiting until I get 8weeks or so*

How did his parents react?: 
*Haven't told them yet either*

Are they helping with baby names?:
*I'm sure they will lol* 

Have they bought anything for the baby yet?: 
*A few things while TTC. I've been to consignment shops and can't pass up the good deals and cute clothes. Have some gender neutral, boy, and girl clothes. I'll sell what I don't use.*

How often do they call to check on you?: 
*FOB texts me all the time lol, nothing new though*



-Doctor Appointments & Such-
When was your first appointment?: 
*going tomorrow*

When is your due date?: 
* February 10/11th*

How far along are you?: 
*4w3d*

Have you had any ultrasounds?: 
*nope not yet*

Have you heard the heartbeat?: 
*not yet, can't wait *

Are you finding out the sex or will you wait until birth?: 
*definitly finding out the sex. I can't wait to buy clothes and decorate the nursery. I'm thinking about having a gender reveal party*

What do you want?: 
*a healthy baby *

What does the daddy want?: 
*boy lol. He would love a girl though*

If you have kids, what do they want?: 
*No kids*

What do you think you are having?: 
*I have no clue. For some reason I'm thinking boy.. but at the same time I think it's a girl*

Have you had your big ultrasound yet?: 
*Not yet!*

If so, what are you having?: 

If you have kids, are they happy with the sex of the new baby?: 

Are you & daddy happy with what you are having?: 


-At the Hospital-
Do you know what you are taking with you?: 
*No clue lol*

Who is going to be with you?: 
*EVERYONE!*

Are you going to videotape it?: 
*FOB will*

Natural or medicated?: 
*Hopefully natural*

Do you think you will need a c-section?: 
*Oh God I hope not*

Will you cry with you hold your baby for the first time?: 
*YES! I know I will be bawling my eyes out*

Do you think the daddy will cry?: 
*Oh yeah, I know he will*

Do you know what you will say to the baby when you first hold him/her?:
*Hello -insertnamehere-, glad to finally meet you  or something along those lines.. or something silly like so you're the one who's been kicking me lol. I wouldn't put it past me. * 

Are you scared about the labor?:
*YES*

-Random-
Where was your baby conceived?: 
*our bed*

Have you felt the baby move?: 
*nope, not yet*

Do you have stretch marks yet?: 
*nope!*

What was your first symptom?:
*A yeast infection believe it or not. Lovely, I know.*

What was your most surprising symptom?:
*yeast infection lmao!*

What is something every pregnant person should know?:
* errrmmm idk?*

Will your baby have godparents?: 
*Most likely.*

Who will the god mommy be?: 

Who will the god daddy be?: 

What is the baby's room theme?: 
*depends on the gender. Not sure yet*

What was the first thing you bought for the baby?: 
*'The Beatles' onesie. I had to get it. FOB, FOBs mom, and I LOVE the beatles.*

If you already have kids, how do you think they will adjust to the new baby?: 

Will you cloth diaper?: 
*Really considering it. I need to talk it over with FOB*

BFing or formula?:
*BFing!! Unless there's some reason as to why I can't.*

What is your favorite pregnancy book?: 
*Your pregnancy week by week. Only one I've read so far*

What do you look forward to doing again once you are no longer pregnant?: 
*Riding roller coasters, taking ibuprofen lol.. can't think of anything else ATM.*

What physical features do you hope the baby will get from daddy?: 
*nose, eyes, perfect eyelashes, really fast metabolism, his loyalty.*

What physical features do you hope the baby will get from you?: 
*My hair, my face shape/cheekbones, extremely caring & friendliness, etc *

Is he ready to be a daddy?: 
*He says he is*

Are you ready to be a mommy?:
*Of course  I can't wait*


----------



## aidensxmomma

-Finding Out-
What day did you find out?: April 9th, 2011
How did you feel when you found out?: Excitement, shock, and relief
Who was with you?: My OH
Who was the first person you told?: My OH :haha:
How did they react?: Shocked and happy
How did the daddy react?: Shocked and happy, like I said. :winkwink:
How did your parents react?: Calm, I guess...my mom's getting excited though
How did his parents react?: Pretty calm as well his mom seems excited
Are they helping with baby names?: My mom kind of is. I didn't really ask her though.
Have they bought anything for the baby yet?: I got a onesie and some blankets
How often do they call to check on you?: I live with my mom, so she doesn't need to and we see OH's parents at least one a week, so they don't have to either. My dad calls about every 2 weeks.

-Doctor Appointments & Such-
When was your first appointment?: April 20-something. I can't remember because I had about three different appointments within two weeks.
When is your due date?: December 25th, 2011 :happydance:
How far along are you?: 11 weeks, 2 days
Have you had any ultrasounds?: I've had two.
Have you heard the heartbeat?: Yep, at my second ultrasound...I got to see and hear it
Are you finding out the sex or will you wait until birth?: The plan is to wait but I'm not really sure
What do you want?: I don't mind either way. :)
What does the daddy want?: I think he wants a boy just because he doesn't know how he'll handle two daughters when they get to be teenagers. 
If you have kids, what do they want?: They probably don't care, but Aiden keeps saying he's going to have another little sister. 
What do you think you are having?: I think a girl, so does my mom
Have you had your big ultrasound yet?: not yet.
If so, what are you having?: no idea
If you have kids, are they happy with the sex of the new baby?: --
Are you & daddy happy with what you are having?: We'll be happy regardless

-At the Hospital-
Do you know what you are taking with you?: Not a clue yet
Who is going to be with you?: My OH for sure and maybe my best friend or my MIL
Are you going to videotape it?: Nope
Natural or medicated?: I don't want an epidural but anything else will probably be fine
Do you think you will need a c-section?: Not that I know of at this point
Will you cry with you hold your baby for the first time?: More than likely
Do you think the daddy will cry?: I would bet money that he will. :)
Do you know what you will say to the baby when you first hold him/her?: Probably "I love you" or "you look like your siblings."
Are you scared about the labor?: Not really. I'm more scared about not making it to the hospital in time. 

-Random-
Where was your baby conceived?: Um...probably in mine and OH's bed
Have you felt the baby move?: Not yet
Do you have stretch marks yet?: Just from my other two kids
What was your first symptom?: Moodiness 
What was your most surprising symptom?: That my boobs are swollen and getting bigger...I didn't think it was possible
What is something every pregnant person should know?: Idk
Will your baby have godparents?: Probably. 
Who will the god mommy be?: Not sure
Who will the god daddy be?: Not sure
What is the baby's room theme?: Nothing at this point
What was the first thing you bought for the baby?: A onesie
If you already have kids, how do you think they will adjust to the new baby?: I think Aiden will adjust well, and Mady will love having a baby around, I'm just not sure she's going to like have to share mommy and daddy's attention.
Will you cloth diaper?: I've been thinking about it, just not sure yet
BFing or formula?: BF for as long as I can 
What is your favorite pregnancy book?: I don't really have one
What do you look forward to doing again once you are no longer pregnant?: Having more energy
What physical features do you hope the baby will get from daddy?: His blue eyes
What physical features do you hope the baby will get from you?: My red hair
Is he ready to be a daddy?: He better be by now. :haha:
Are you ready to be a mommy?: Definitely.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Is it raining really hard where you are right now? Nope
Who was the last person you held hands with? My OH...or Mady...I had to hold her hand to walk her into the house
Have you ever been in a parade before? Yep...as a girl scout and for homecoming
Do you have a fear of rollercoasters? Not anymore. I love them now. 
Do you know anyone's who has a birthday today? Not today
Do you currently have a hickey? Nope...I haven't had one in a long time
Are you usually wide awake in the morning? Depends what time...if it's between Midnight and 4am, it depends on how bad my insomnia is...anytime after that, I'm fast asleep
Ever stayed up all night on the phone? A long time ago
Have you kissed someone with braces? Not that I can remember
Do you think its cute when someone kisses your head? It's adorable when my kids do it...sometimes when my OH does
Are you wearing a ring? Not right now because my fingers were swollen
What is the wallpaper on your phone? A picture of my kids
Have you turned to smoking or drinking to solve a problem? Once upon a time
If someone said to you "nice ass" you say? Uh...thanks?
Are you a patient person? Not typically
Honestly, have you ever eaten raw cookie dough? I love it :blush:
Is there something that has happened in your past that you really dislike talking about? There's a few things
Do you own a sexy lingerie? I own a few different things. :winkwink:
Last voicemail you received was from? My grandma I think
Have your parents ever caught you drinking? No
Would you rather spend the whole day with your mom or dad? Definitely my mom
Do you think before you speak? Usually
Whose bed were you on last other than yours? My brother's. :haha: We're borrowing it while we're living at my mom's since he's staying at a friends
Are you stressed out? If so, why? Not really
Do you play an instrument? No, sadly
What is the most pains you've been in, in the past 24 hours? Um...I hit my head on a table
What do you want right this second? A million dollars
When someone says "we need to talk" what runs through your head? "oh shit"
Ever cried while you were on the phone with someone? Yeah, a lot
Do you have strange dreams? I have been lately
Is your bed comfortable? Not at all...the springs are starting to poke through


----------



## LovingMommy10

-Finding Out-
What day did you find out?: I found out March 10th!
How did you feel when you found out?: Worried about my parents, but happy with my fiance'
Who was with you?: Fiance' at the time, & mother-in-law
Who was the first person you told?: Best friend, Alena
How did they react?: "OMG, OMG, OMG.. ect"
How did the daddy react?: Happy!
How did your parents react?: Disowned me at first, very disappointed.
How did his parents react?: Supportive
Are they helping with baby names?: We didnt want help, just me and OH picked.
Have they bought anything for the baby yet?: Not yet!
How often do they call to check on you?: We live with them(;

-Doctor Appointments & Such-
When was your first appointment?: Week 5
When is your due date?: Nov 19th
How far along are you?: 16w3d
Have you had any ultrasounds?: Only 1 :(
Have you heard the heartbeat?: Yes, have a doppler too!
Are you finding out the sex or will you wait until birth?: CANT WAIT to find out!
What do you want?: Boyy, but doesnt matter!
What does the daddy want?: Boy
If you have kids, what do they want?: No kids.
What do you think you are having?: Girl...
Have you had your big ultrasound yet?: No :(
If so, what are you having?: ...
If you have kids, are they happy with the sex of the new baby?: ..
Are you & daddy happy with what you are having?: No matter what we will be!

-At the Hospital-
Do you know what you are taking with you?: Comfy clothes, camera, laptop && of course baby stuff!
Who is going to be with you?: OH, Mom-in-law, In-laws, family..
Are you going to videotape it?: Maybe
Natural or medicated?: Plan on natural, but not against medicine.
Do you think you will need a c-section?: I hope not!
Will you cry when you hold your baby for the first time?: I think so!
Do you think the daddy will cry?: YES!
Do you know what you will say to the baby when you first hold him/her?: Hi little Carter or Rylee...
Are you scared about the labor?: Sometimes

-Random-
Where was your baby conceived?: Valentines day <3
Have you felt the baby move?: I think so!
Do you have stretch marks yet?: Noooo
What was your first symptom?: So sick and throwing up.
What was your most surprising symptom?: Not wanting to eat at all.
What is something every pregnant person should know?: Drink water, and lots of it.
Will your baby have godparents?: Yes my best GF and his best friend
Who will the god mommy be?: Alena
Who will the god daddy be?: Caleb
What is the baby's room theme?: Boy; Red Sox.. Girl; Princess
What was the first thing you bought for the baby?: An outfit
If you already have kids, how do you think they will adjust to the new baby?: 
Will you cloth diaper?: Dont think so
BFing or formula?: BF hopefully
What is your favorite pregnancy book?: Dont have any yet
What do you look forward to doing again once you are no longer pregnant?: Soda soda soda (;
What physical features do you hope the baby will get from daddy?: Hair color, im blonde but dye my hair brown and he already has brown!
What physical features do you hope the baby will get from you?: Blue eyess
Is he ready to be a daddy?: Yes!
Are you ready to be a mommy?: YES! 



June 6th - Random Survey

Spoiler 
Is it raining really hard where you are right now? Noo
Who was the last person you held hands with? My OH
Have you ever been in a parade before? Yes
Do you have a fear of rollercoasters? Yes
Do you know anyone's who has a birthday today? 2 people
Do you currently have a hickey? No
Are you usually wide awake in the morning? Nooooo
Ever stayed up all night on the phone? Yes
Have you kissed someone with braces? Yes
Do you think its cute when someone kisses your head? Love it
Are you wearing a ring? 4 :)
What is the wallpaper on your phone? Ultrasound pic
Have you turned to smoking or drinking to solve a problem? Never
If someone said to you "nice ass" you say? If it was my hubby id say ohh shut up but anyone else stfu lol sorrrrrry
Are you a patient person? Never
Honestly, have you ever eaten raw cookie dough? Fav<3
Is there something that has happened in your past that you really dislike talking about? Not really
Do you own a sexy lingerie? Somewhat
Last voicemail you received was from? Mom
Have your parents ever caught you drinking? No
Would you rather spend the whole day with your mom or dad? Mom
Do you think before you speak? Usually
Whose bed were you on last other than yours? Hubbys
Are you stressed out? If so, why? Not really
Do you play an instrument? No
What is the most pains you've been in, in the past 24 hours? Back aches
What do you want right this second? Food!
When someone says "we need to talk" what runs through your head? Utt oh!
Ever cried while you were on the phone with someone? Yess
Do you have strange dreams? Always about fighting people :/
Is your bed comfortable? The bestt!


----------



## Elizax

*Is it raining really hard where you are right now? *
For a change it's actually quite clear :)

*Who was the last person you held hands with? *
My boyfriend

*Have you ever been in a parade before?*
erm, nope :D

*Do you have a fear of rollercoasters?* 
Oh hell yeah, I hated even the little tiny kid ones when I was younger and it only went round in circles! 

*Do you know anyone's who has a birthday today?*
Nope!

*Do you currently have a hickey?*
Nah haven't had one of them for a while

*Are you usually wide awake in the morning?*
Groggy at first then after a nice shower and cup of green tea I'm wide awake :happydance:

*Ever stayed up all night on the phone?*
Nope I would probably end up falling asleep hehe

*Have you kissed someone with braces?*
Nope

*Do you think its cute when someone kisses your head?*
Yes it's very cute!

*Are you wearing a ring?*
No.... not yet.... hehe

*What is the wallpaper on your phone?*
A mosaic wolf

*Have you turned to smoking or drinking to solve a problem?*
I smoked quite heavily from 13-16 but I've only ever drunk a regular amount when going out.

*If someone said to you "nice ass" you say?*
I know ;)

*Are you a patient person?*
No absolutely not lol!

*Honestly, have you ever eaten raw cookie dough?*
booooork

*Is there something that has happened in your past that you really dislike talking about?*
Yes it wasn't *that* bad, but it was pretty fear inducing

*Do you own a sexy lingerie?*
I bought some for my boyfriends birthday this year but by the time november comes they are never gonna fit me! :D

*Last voicemail you received was from?*
My dad

*Have your parents ever caught you drinking?*
Caught? Nope, they aren't really bothered since I'm old enough... but I never had my first drink till I was 16

*Would you rather spend the whole day with your mom or dad?*
My mam definitely, I don't see too much of my dad so I'm a lot closer to my mam

*Do you think before you speak?*
Yeah theres nothing worse than saying the wrong thing!

*Whose bed were you on last other than yours?*
My mams 

*Are you stressed out? If so, why?*
Nah I'm quite chilled :p

*Do you play an instrument?*
I played piano from 5-14 but lost interest, I can still play but I don't practise much anymore

*What is the most pains you've been in, in the past 24 hours?*
When I gashed my leg open on barbed wire... it was horrible!

*What do you want right this second?*
some jalapeños 

*When someone says "we need to talk" what runs through your head?*
Oh god, this is it...

*Ever cried while you were on the phone with someone?*
No

*Do you have strange dreams?*
Oh all the freaking time 

*Is your bed comfortable?*
No it's horrible :(


----------



## Elizax

*-Finding Out-*

*What day did you find out?:* 
Thursday June 2nd

*How did you feel when you found out?: *
Angry, scared, lost

*Who was with you?:*
Nobody 

*Who was the first person you told?:* 
Sister

*How did they react?:* 
Excited, very happy about being an aunty

*How did the daddy react?: *
He was over the moon

*How did your parents react?:* 
My Mam was disappointed at first but came around the next day (she's more excited than me now!), my Dad was thrilled :)

*How did his parents react?:* 
They are both happy for us

*Are they helping with baby names?:*
Hell no they are so old fashioned lol

*Have they bought anything for the baby yet?:* 
Not yet it's still early yet

*How often do they call to check on you?: *
Talk to boyfriend every day and say him once every other do or two



*-Doctor Appointments & Such-*

*When was your first appointment?:* 
not for a few days

*When is your due date?: *
February 07/08

*How far along are you?:* 
4w6d

*Have you had any ultrasounds?:* 
Not yet

*Have you heard the heartbeat?: *
Nope not yet

*Are you finding out the sex or will you wait until birth?:* 
waiting until the birth (unless FOB twists my arm) I want it to be an extra suprise!

*What do you want?:* 
a happy and healthy baby

*What does the daddy want?: *
A boy of course

*If you have kids, what do they want?: *


*What do you think you are having?:* 
I don't know FOB has 6 brother 1 sister, I have 5 sisters 1 brother haha

*Have you had your big ultrasound yet?: *
Not yet!

If so, what are you having?: 

If you have kids, are they happy with the sex of the new baby?: 

Are you & daddy happy with what you are having?: 


*-At the Hospital-*

*Do you know what you are taking with you?: *
Probably more than I'd need haha

*Who is going to be with you?:* 
The whole family haha

*Are you going to videotape it?: *
I don't know if it does get videotaped I will not be watching it :D

*Natural or medicated?: *
I'd love a water birth

*Do you think you will need a c-section?:* 
I don't know but whatever happens happens

*Will you cry with you hold your baby for the first time?: *
Oh absolutely!

*Do you think the daddy will cry?: *
He says he won't but I know he will :p

*Do you know what you will say to the baby when you first hold him/her?:*
I'll probably be lost for words :cry:

*Are you scared about the labor?:*
A little but I'm totally not thinking about that yet!

*-Random-* 

*Where was your baby conceived?:* 
FOBs bed haha

*Have you felt the baby move?:* 
Not yet 

*Do you have stretch marks yet?: *
nope!

*What was your first symptom?:*
Missed period and some unusual CM

*What was your most surprising symptom?:*
Nothing

*What is something every pregnant person should know?:*
Don't drink or smoke? lol

*Will your baby have godparents?: *
I'd like them to

Who will the god mommy be?: 

Who will the god daddy be?: 

*What is the baby's room theme?: *
probably random animals

*What was the first thing you bought for the baby?: *
I haven't yet I want to wait till I find out if everything is going okay first

If you already have kids, how do you think they will adjust to the new baby?: 

*Will you cloth diaper?:* 
I don't know yet

*BFing or formula?:*
I'd like to BF but FOB doesn't want me too

*What is your favorite pregnancy book?*: 
I haven't read one yet, waiting for it to come in post

*What do you look forward to doing again once you are no longer pregnant?:* 
going out and having a nice celebratory drink :)

*What physical features do you hope the baby will get from daddy?: *
Skin, mouth, lips, nose.

*What physical features do you hope the baby will get from you?: *
Hair, cheekbones and eyes

*Is he ready to be a daddy?: *
He has to be hehe

*Are you ready to be a mommy?:*
Yes I'm looking forward to it


----------



## smitsusan5

What day did you find out?: 10th April 2011
How did you feel when you found out?: Shocked.
Who was with you?: No One
Who was the first person you told?: A girl at OHs uni
How did they react?: Shocked
How did the daddy react?: Devastated
How did your parents react?: Meh, Fine.
How did his parents react?: There yet to know.
Are they helping with baby names?: nope, thats all me and fob
Have they bought anything for the baby yet?: a mamas and papas blanket
How often do they call to check on you?: i live with them, so everyday?

-Doctor Appointments & Such-
When was your first appointment?: erm cant remember
When is your due date?: 24th December 2011
How far along are you?: 11+3
Have you had any ultrasounds?: yeah i had one at 6+6 where i saw my little bean and its heartbeat
Have you heard the heartbeat?: not yet, awaiting my doppler.
Are you finding out the sex or will you wait until birth?: im going to find out
What do you want?: i want a boy but i have a feeling its a girl
What does the daddy want?: a boy i think.
If you have kids, what do they want?: N/A
What do you think you are having?: A girl.
Have you had your big ultrasound yet?: Not yet next wednesday
If so, what are you having?: N/A
If you have kids, are they happy with the sex of the new baby?: N/A
Are you & daddy happy with what you are having?: N/A

-At the Hospital-
Do you know what you are taking with you?: Pjyamas, Phone Ipod Baby Stuff.
Who is going to be with you?: My Mummy And Fob
Are you going to videotape it?: erm no.
Natural or medicated?: medicated.
Do you think you will need a c-section?: i hope not.
Will you cry with you hold your baby for the first time?: yeah
Do you think the daddy will cry?: yeah
Do you know what you will say to the baby when you first hold him/her?: its so small!
Are you scared about the labor?: petrified.

-Random-
Where was your baby conceived?: Lincoln.
Have you felt the baby move?: nope.
Do you have stretch marks yet?: nope.
What was your first symptom?: Missed Period.
What was your most surprising symptom?: how big my boobs grew!
What is something every pregnant person should know?: morning sickness sucks!
Will your baby have godparents?: yeah.
Who will the god mommy be?: my best friend sarah
Who will the god daddy be?: im letting FOB choose.
What is the baby's room theme?: i dont know until i know the sex
What was the first thing you bought for the baby?: a babygrow
If you already have kids, how do you think they will adjust to the new baby?: 
Will you cloth diaper?: not for the first 3 months
BFing or formula?: BF
What is your favorite pregnancy book?: i dont knoww.
What do you look forward to doing again once you are no longer pregnant?: being able to have a glass of wine! 
What physical features do you hope the baby will get from daddy?: his smile
What physical features do you hope the baby will get from you?: my eyes
Is he ready to be a daddy?: no.
Are you ready to be a mommy?: no.


----------



## lilosmum

-Finding Out-
What day did you find out?: Sunday May 15th
How did you feel when you found out?: Shocked
Who was with you?: I was on my larry todd
Who was the first person you told?: OH J
How did they react?: A little shocked but pleased
How did the daddy react?: ^^^^
How did your parents react?: Wow again?
How did his parents react?: She told me to keep my legs shut in future
Are they helping with baby names?: My parents are full of suggestions
Have they bought anything for the baby yet?: Only my mum she brought a lovely pair of booties
How often do they call to check on you?: I live with my mum and I talk to HER once or twice a week

-Doctor Appointments & Such-
When was your first appointment?: I have not had any pregnancy appointments only a conformation at the doctors
When is your due date?: 18/01/11
How far along are you?: 7w6d
Have you had any ultrasounds?:no not yet 
Have you heard the heartbeat?: no not yet 
Are you finding out the sex or will you wait until birth?:I will defo be finding out the sex 
What do you want?: boy
What does the daddy want?: boy
If you have kids, what do they want?: She doesn't really know yet
What do you think you are having?: I think I am having a boy
Have you had your big ultrasound yet?: no
If so, what are you having?: -
If you have kids, are they happy with the sex of the new baby?: -
Are you & daddy happy with what you are having?: -

-At the Hospital-
Do you know what you are taking with you?: I have found my checklist from DD birth
Who is going to be with you?: J and my mum
Are you going to videotape it?: I don't think so
Natural or medicated?: Epidural
Do you think you will need a c-section?: I don't think so 
Will you cry with you hold your baby for the first time?: God yeah! 
Do you think the daddy will cry?: yess he will!
Do you know what you will say to the baby when you first hold him/her?: Hello my gorgeous mummy has been waiting a long time to see you!
Are you scared about the labor?: no not really

-Random-
Where was your baby conceived?: In the garden
Have you felt the baby move?: no
Do you have stretch marks yet?: not from this pregnancy
What was your first symptom?: tender boobs
What was your most surprising symptom?: head aches
What is something every pregnant person should know?: enjoy it before the early mornings start
Will your baby have godparents?: yes
Who will the god mommy be?: My best friend Em
Who will the god daddy be?: J's best friend Liam
What is the baby's room theme?: Doesn't have one yet
What was the first thing you bought for the baby?: A little hat
If you already have kids, how do you think they will adjust to the new baby?: I am not sure but I think DD will love the new baby 
Will you cloth diaper?: no
BFing or formula?: BF
What is your favorite pregnancy book?: 
What do you look forward to doing again once you are no longer pregnant?: haven't got one yet
What physical features do you hope the baby will get from daddy?: his mouth
What physical features do you hope the baby will get from you?: eyes
Is he ready to be a daddy?: well he has has a years practice
Are you ready to be a mommy?: i have also had a years practice


----------



## lilosmum

Is it raining really hard where you are right now? No nice and sunny
Who was the last person you held hands with? My DD
Have you ever been in a parade before? Yh I was carnival queen in 2005
Do you have a fear of rollercoasters? No i love them
Do you know anyone's who has a birthday today? Ummm i don't think so
Do you currently have a hickey? Yh right smack band in the middle of my clevage!
Are you usually wide awake in the morning? Sure am as of 5
Ever stayed up all night on the phone? Yh when J was working away
Have you kissed someone with braces? yup still have them
Do you think its cute when someone kisses your head? yh I love it when J does that
Are you wearing a ring? I had a thin gold ring on my right hand
What is the wallpaper on your phone? Me and DD
Have you turned to smoking or drinking to solve a problem? I have gotten rat arsed before when i found out ex bf was cheating
If someone said to you "nice ass" you say? depends who said it, but i am sure i could find a smart ass comment to come back with
Are you a patient person? depends how much sleep i have gotten
Honestly, have you ever eaten raw cookie dough? yuss and i loved it!
Is there something that has happened in your past that you really dislike talking about? yup you could say that
Do you own a sexy lingerie? it is all i ever wear tbf
Last voicemail you received was from? My best friend
Have your parents ever caught you drinking? not actually drinking but very very drunk
Would you rather spend the whole day with your mom or dad? I love them both dearly but mum with out fail
Do you think before you speak? not as often as i should
Whose bed were you on last other than yours? J's bed at his mums
Are you stressed out? If so, why? Yuss exams and finace
Do you play an instrument? I used to play the trumpet
What is the most pains you've been in, in the past 24 hours? when i burnt my leg on the iron whilst ironing my jeans :(
What do you want right this second? a good nights sleep
When someone says "we need to talk" what runs through your head? what have i done
Ever cried while you were on the phone with someone? too many times to count
Do you have strange dreams? Oh yeah all the time
Is your bed comfortable? yesss i love it but then i am always tired when i get into it so a bed of hot coals would be comfortable


----------



## we can't wait

Are you easily frightened? Has it gotten better or worse as you've grown?
Um, it depends on the situation.

Do you understand things immediately, or does it usually take time?
Again, it kind of depends on the situation.

Do you think that the most promiscuous girls are the ones who have a strained relationship with their father?
Not necessarily. I'm sure a lot of times that's the case, but not always.

Do you often worry about things that really arent your problem?
I do. I tend to worry about things that are out of my control... which does no good.

Does caffeine make you hyper or does it not affect you?
It doesn't effect me.

Does the person you have feelings for wear glasses?
Nope. He has perfect vision.

Did you get any compliments today?
Not yet. :)

Are you an only child?
No. I have a rather large family.

Do you know how to play Sudoku?
I love Sudoku. My mom, DH and I race at them.

Have you hugged or kissed anyone today?
DH, before he left for work this morning.

What are you looking forward to most in the oncoming week?
My 38 week doctor appointment :D

Would you live with someone without marrying them?
Yes, I did.

What are you listening to?
The television is on. Maury is on, I think. lmao.

What's the last movie you saw in the theater?
Pirates of the Carribean 4.

What's the first thing that pops into your mind when you think of suspenders?
Old men. Like Larry King.

What did you last laugh really hard about?
I don't remember. Probably something to do with DH last night.

Has anyone ever told you that you have pretty eyes?:
Yes.

What is a scent you really like that others may think smells bad?:
I love the smell of Chlorine. It's just summery.

Is love an act of peace or courage?
Eh, both, I suppose?

Do you think a marriage license should also have an expiration date like a driver's license does?
Not at all. Marriage is forever.

Can you honestly say you've got a good heart and mean well?
I think I do. Obviously, we all have bad moments.

Do you hate having to make awkward small talk?
Usually. It depends on whether or not the other person makes it even more awkward. Like, if they use one word answers or something.

What do you consider your default mood to be?
Bored. haha.

Have you ever been attacked by a chicken?
Can't say that I've been attacked. lol. But when I was trying to collect eggs, one of the hens came back in and started pecking my hands until I had about 6 bloody peck marks. Hens like to peck at rings, just so you know.

Did you eat any type of fruit today?:
I've not had a fruit today, yet. I've had veggies though :D

Do you want to/ Did you get married in a church or somewhere else?:
I got married lake-side, not in a church.

Did you ever watch Inspector Gadget when you were little?:
I used to love Inspector Gadget!

Where did you get your last bruise from?
From the hospital, where they drew blood.

Do you think you will be in a relationship 3 months from now?
Obviously. I married.

If you straighten your hair, how long does it take?
When I straighten it, it takes about a half hour. Usually I just embrace my curls.

Why are you on the computer right now?
I'm addicted to babyandbump.

Last thing you bought?
Groceries.


----------



## lilosmum

Are you easily frightened? Has it gotten better or worse as you've grown?
I wouldn't say so, but I have to say I am not as fearless as when I was a kid
Do you understand things immediately, or does it usually take time?
Umm I would say I am pretty quick on the mark
Do you think that the most promiscuous girls are the ones who have a strained relationship with their father?
Not neccesairly I know some amazing girls who have gone through hell with their Dads
Do you often worry about things that really arent your problem?
All of the time I must say it is somewhat of a hobby of mine i just can't help it
Does caffeine make you hyper or does it not affect you?
Umm doesn't make me hyper but it did used to make me feel more alive
Does the person you have feelings for wear glasses?
No but he loves to wear mine - isn't a good look on him
Did you get any compliments today?
Yh J loves to charm me
Are you an only child?
Nope oldest of 4
Do you know how to play Sudoku?
yup i happen to quite like them, i have an app for it on my phone and i do use it often
Have you hugged or kissed anyone today? Yup after all i live with OH
What are you looking forward to most in the oncoming week? Swimming wih DD on saturday
Would you live with someone without marrying them? Yh been as I live with OH atm and we aint married
What are you listening to? Jessie J, Who you are
What's the last movie you saw in the theater? Hangover 2
What's the first thing that pops into your mind when you think of suspenders?
My Grandad
What did you last laugh really hard about?
A very very funny picture
Has anyone ever told you that you have pretty eyes?: Yup
What is a scent you really like that others may think smells bad?: Petrol
Is love an act of peace or courage? Courage to live in peace and harmony with another
Do you think a marriage license should also have an expiration date like a driver's license does?
No marriage is a life long commitment
Can you honestly say you've got a good heart and mean well?
I always try to mean well, not always sure that, that happens but try!
Do you hate having to make awkward small talk?
Yess but i am very good at it
What do you consider your default mood to be?
Hyperactive and bubbly
Have you ever been attacked by a chicken?
no but i have been attacked by a duck
Did you eat any type of fruit today?: Yuss I have had kiwi fruit, tangerines and bananas
Do you want to/ Did you get married in a church or somewhere else?: 
I would like to get married in a church
Did you ever watch Inspector Gadget when you were little?: 
Yuss it is truly epic!
Where did you get your last bruise from? 
My brother 
Do you think you will be in a relationship 3 months from now? I do and i hope i am
If you straighten your hair, how long does it take?
Ummm 15 minutes if i am being quick and then scraping it back longer if i am wearing it down
Why are you on the computer right now?
Because LO is sleeping and OH is packing 
Last thing you bought?
Henleys jeans for J


----------



## girlygirl:)

Are you easily frightened? No.
Has it gotten better or worse as you've grown? Better
Do you understand things immediately, or does it usually take time? Usually immediately, but sometimes I can be blonde.
Do you think that the most promiscuous girls are the ones who have a strained relationship with their father? I never though about this, but after thinking of promiscuous girls that I know, they don't have fathers
Do you often worry about things that really arent your problem? Yes I'm a worrier
Does caffeine make you hyper or does it not affect you? It doesn't make me hyper, but It does wake me up slightly
Does the person you have feelings for wear glasses? Nope
Did you get any compliments today? Yes from OH and announcing sex of our baby on FB
Are you an only child? no 1 of 2
Do you know how to play Sudoku? Yep
Have you hugged or kissed anyone today? Yes OH 
What are you looking forward to most in the oncoming week? Next lie in..lol
Would you live with someone without marrying them? Yes and have done
What are you listening to? Eastenders in the back ground
What's the last movie you saw in the theater? The new XMEN a couple of days ago
What's the first thing that pops into your mind when you think of suspenders? Lingerie shop..lol 
What did you last laugh really hard about? Probably something OH said
Has anyone ever told you that you have pretty eyes? Yes, MIL always says I have italian eyes
What is a scent you really like that others may think smells bad? Petrol?
Is love an act of peace or courage? both
Do you think a marriage license should also have an expiration date like a driver's license does? No
Can you honestly say you've got a good heart and mean well? Yes
Do you hate having to make awkward small talk? Yes it makes me panicky
What do you consider your default mood to be? Happy
Have you ever been attacked by a chicken? No
Did you eat any type of fruit today? No.. should do
Do you want to/ Did you get married in a church or somewhere else? I'm not religious, but I do want to get married.
Did you ever watch Inspector Gadget when you were little?: no
Where did you get your last bruise from? dont remember
Do you think you will be in a relationship 3 months from now? yes
If you straighten your hair, how long does it take? 30 seconds
Why are you on the computer right now? boredom
Last thing you bought? pink babygrows


----------



## Elizax

Are you easily frightened? Has it gotten better or worse as you've grown?
There's some things I'm frightened of more than others so it depends

Do you understand things immediately, or does it usually take time?
it depends really on what 'things' we are talking about

Do you think that the most promiscuous girls are the ones who have a strained relationship with their father?
I wouldn't think so no

Do you often worry about things that really arent your problem?
Oh all the time

Does caffeine make you hyper or does it not affect you?
I don't really drink much caffeine

Does the person you have feelings for wear glasses?
Nope

Did you get any compliments today?
Are you kidding I look like crap today

Are you an only child?
nope I'm one 6 sisters and a brother

Do you know how to play Sudoku?
Yeah but I don't like the hard ones

Have you hugged or kissed anyone today?
Nope I've had vom breath all day ha

What are you looking forward to most in the oncoming week?
A lot of things mainly for the sickness to go away :wacko:

Would you live with someone without marrying them?
Yes

What are you listening to?
Nothing I have a little headache

What's the last movie you saw in the theater?
Unknown

What's the first thing that pops into your mind when you think of suspenders?
A fun night ;)

What did you last laugh really hard about?
I can't remember probably something at work

Has anyone ever told you that you have pretty eyes?:
My FOB all the time

What is a scent you really like that others may think smells bad?:
The smell of petrol

Is love an act of peace or courage?
Love is an act of a lot of things

Do you think a marriage license should also have an expiration date like a driver's license does?
No not all marriages lead to divorce/falling out of love (if that is possible?)

Can you honestly say you've got a good heart and mean well?
I really do, I just look out for people as they do for me

Do you hate having to make awkward small talk?
yeah it's... awkward lol

What do you consider your default mood to be?
boredy mcbored

Have you ever been attacked by a chicken?
LOL! What? No I haven't haha

Did you eat any type of fruit today?:
Banana :D

Do you want to/ Did you get married in a church or somewhere else?:
I don't know maybe

Did you ever watch Inspector Gadget when you were little?:
Nah

Where did you get your last bruise from?
I don't know they just appear all over 

Do you think you will be in a relationship 3 months from now?
I hope so

If you straighten your hair, how long does it take?
about 15 minutes

Why are you on the computer right now?
I have nothing better to do lol

Last thing you bought?
preg test!


----------



## xSarahM

*Are you easily frightened?* Yes.
*Has it gotten better or worse as you've grown? *Worse - i wasnt really easily frightened at all when i was younger.
*Do you understand things immediately, or does it usually take time?* Time - im naturally blonde :haha:
*Do you think that the most promiscuous girls are the ones who have a strained relationship with their father? *I had really bad relationships with all the 'father figures' in my life, and i've never been promiscuous.
*Do you often worry about things that really aren&#8217;t your problem? *All the time!
*Does caffeine make you hyper or does it not affect you? *I dont ever drink much caffine?
*Does the person you have feelings for wear glasses? *Nope.
*Did you get any compliments today? *I got called beautiful this morning. First thing OH says to me every day is, "Morning beautiful."
*Are you an only child? *Nope!
*Do you know how to play Sudoku? *Yes, im amazing at it!
*Have you hugged or kissed anyone today? *Yes, my OH and my cousins LO.
*What are you looking forward to most in the oncoming week? *More movement from LO's.
*Would you live with someone without marrying them?* Yes..
*What are you listening to? *The Midnight Beast :blush:
*What's the last movie you saw in the theater?* Erm.. Cant even remember!
*What's the first thing that pops into your mind when you think of suspenders? *Sexy underwear!
*What did you last laugh really hard about? *I cant even remember :(
*Has anyone ever told you that you have pretty eyes?* Yesss
*What is a scent you really like that others may think smells bad? *Tipex, nail varnish, petrol.
*Is love an act of peace or courage? *Both.
*Do you think a marriage license should also have an expiration date like a driver's license does?* Lmao, what? No! Besides, in the UK, im pretty sure drivers licenses dont expire?
*Can you honestly say you've got a good heart and mean well? *Yes!
*Do you hate having to make awkward small talk? *Yeah. One of my ex boyfriends would always tell me that, "no one cares" whenever i said anything. So now in my head before i talk a little voice always goes, "no one cares."
*What do you consider your default mood to be? *HAPPYYY.
*Have you ever been attacked by a chicken?* Yes! :(
*Did you eat any type of fruit today? *Apples, OMNOMNOM.
*Do you want to/ Did you get married in a church or somewhere else? *Yes, a big beautiful one in Italy.
*Did you ever watch Inspector Gadget when you were little?* Yep.
*Where did you get your last bruise from?* My cousins 18th on June 4th. Someone in heels stood on my foot :(
*Do you think you will be in a relationship 3 months from now? *I bloody hope so!
*If you straighten your hair, how long does it take?* Erm, 10 minutes if i do it rough. Upto 30 if i do it properly.
*Why are you on the computer right now?* Living room.
*Last thing you bought?* Food!


----------



## we can't wait

Could you go out in public looking like you do now?
I _could_, but I probably wouldn't. lol.

Do you like to cuddle/snuggle?
I do! I'm a major snuggler.

Who will you be sleeping with tonight?
My DH & puppy.

Would you ever get a tattoo with someone's name on it?
I'd like to get a tattoo with my daughter's name.

Do you dance?
I LOVE dancing.

Are you in a good mood right now?
Eh, I'm not in a bad mood.

Ever been called babe?
Yes.

Is your hair naturally straight?
Nope. It's very curly.

Is there anyone that you're mad at right now?
Kind of, but it's not worth it.

Without saying names, what could you say about the last person you kissed?
He's the absolute love of my life.

Have you been under the influence in the past 24 hours?
No... I'm pregnant. That would be pretty doushy.

Who was the last person you physically hit?
I don't remember.

Do you think things will change in the next few months?
I know they will. Things are always changing. & I'm going to become a mother in the next month, sooo, that's a pretty big change.

Were you single on your last birthday?
Nope.

What is your opinion on late night phone calls?
I really don't like talking on the phone anymore. I prefer to text.

Have you cried in the last week?
Probably. Hormones make me weepy.

Your boyfriend buys you flowers, you say:
Thank you 

Something you really want right now?
A new car would be nice!

Who was the last person to touch your stomach?
My DH.

How many people can you trust with just about everything?
Eh, like two?

If Britney Spears came to your town, would you go see her concert?
If I didn't have LO, probably. lol.

Someone says to you now, "Lets go to a party and get trashed!" you say?
"No, you dumbass."

What is in your pocket?
The pants I'm wearing don't have pockets.

How's your life lately?
Decent. No complaints really.

Does it bother you when people try to make you jealous?
People don't generally try to make me jealous.

Do you reply to all of your texts?
No... :blush:

If you could get a new cell phone right now, which would you choose?
Either an iPhone or a Droid.

How do you feel about Dr. Pepper?
Love iiiit.

Do you go to the tanning bed on a regular basis?
No. Skin cancer doesn't look good on anyone.

Does your bedroom need cleaning?
Yes. Meh, I don't want to talk about it.

Where is the weirdest place you have slept?
Uh, I don't really sleep in weird places...

What will you be doing this weekend?
Not sure yet!

Do you think you've changed over the past year?
I probably have.

When is the next time you will see any of your siblings?
No idea.

Are you wasting your time on someone?
Not that I know of.

How many funerals have you been to in your lifetime?
A lot.

Do you feel alone even in crowded rooms?
Sometimes.

Do you care if people hate you?
Depends on who hates me.

Are you slowly drifting away from someone close?
Yeah, but that's part of getting older. We'll drift back together at some point, like always.

Favorite age you have been so far?
Eh, I don't mind 20. I liked being 17, too.

Whens the last time you got a piggy back ride?
Before I was pregnant, I think.

Would you skydive for $400?
No. I'm not into jumping out of planes.

Do you have a younger sister?
Nope.

What's the nearest holiday to your birthday?
Thanksgiving.

What colour are your eyes?
Chocolate brown.


----------



## xSarahM

*Could you go out in public looking like you do now?*
No :haha:

*Do you like to cuddle/snuggle?*
Yes! Except spooning, i cant cuddle if im trying to sleep.

*Who will you be sleeping with tonight?*
OH

*Would you ever get a tattoo with someone's name on it?*
Only my childrens.

*Do you dance?*
Since i was three.

*Are you in a good mood right now?*
Yes :)

*Ever been called babe?*
Probably everyday by OH.

*Is your hair naturally straight?*
Not at all!

*Is there anyone that you're mad at right now?*
Not that i can think of..

*Without saying names, what could you say about the last person you kissed?*
I love him more than life itself, and im so glad he's going to be the father of my children!

*Have you been under the influence in the past 24 hours?*
Erm.. Nope?

*Who was the last person you physically hit?*
My friend Mathew :)

*Do you think things will change in the next few months?*
Erm, most definitley!

*Were you single on your last birthday?*
Nope, i had the most perfect boyfriend ever!

*What is your opinion on late night phone calls?*
Love em! No point in them now that i live with my boy though.

*Have you cried in the last week?*
Yes :blush:

*Your boyfriend buys you flowers, you say:*
Aw, thanks cutie!

*Something you really want right now?*
Prawn Cocktail!

*Who was the last person to touch your stomach?*
My gorjy boy, BradleyAntonyHeads.

*How many people can you trust with just about everything?*
Family, Brad + bestfriend, Chris.

*If Britney Spears came to your town, would you go see her concert?*
Rather not..

*Someone says to you now, "Lets go to a party and get trashed!" you say?*
I'm pregnant, you absolute numpty!

*What is in your pocket?*
Dont have any pockets on me right now.

*How's your life lately?*
Pretty damn exciting!

*Does it bother you when people try to make you jealous?*
It makes me laugh cause its so pathetic.

*Do you reply to all of your texts?*
Nope, depends who they're from.

*If you could get a new cell phone right now, which would you choose?*
Not my shitty Blackberry! LOL JK, LOVE YOU TREV. (Yes, i named my phone, k?)

*How do you feel about Dr. Pepper?*
Really dont like it!

*Do you go to the tanning bed on a regular basis?*
I used to go on it last year after the gym. Brad always took ages getting ready afterwards, so i'd kill time on them.

*Does your bedroom need cleaning?*
Mayyyybe..

*Where is the weirdest place you have slept?*
In a club :haha: Got kicked out though :(

*What will you be doing this weekend?*
Sweet FA!

*Do you think you've changed over the past year?*
Most definitley.

*When is the next time you will see any of your siblings?*
Reckon in about 5/10 minutes.

*Are you wasting your time on someone?*
Nope.

*How many funerals have you been to in your lifetime?*
4

*Do you feel alone even in crowded rooms?*
Sometimes.

*Do you care if people hate you?*
If its for a ridiculous reason, yes.

*Are you slowly drifting away from someone close?*
Yes, my best friend.

*Favorite age you have been so far?*
18 :)

*Whens the last time you got a piggy back ride?*
Yesterday :blush:

*Would you skydive for $400?*
Maybe after October 28th. But i'd love to. Hell i'd pay $400 to do it!

*Do you have a younger sister?*
I have two. Lucky me!

*What's the nearest holiday to your birthday?*
MERRY CHRISTMAS!

*What colour are your eyes? *
Gweeeeen.


----------



## we can't wait

xSarahM said:


> *Someone says to you now, "Lets go to a party and get trashed!" you say?*
> I'm pregnant, you absolute numpty!
> 
> *If you could get a new cell phone right now, which would you choose?*
> Not my shitty Blackberry! LOL JK, LOVE YOU TREV. (Yes, i named my phone, k?)

:rofl: 'You absolutel numpty!' haha, Sarah!

& I named my phone, too. :blush: I call my blackberry Johnny Cash! :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

we can't wait said:


> :rofl: 'You absolutel numpty!' haha, Sarah!
> 
> & I named my phone, too. :blush: I call my blackberry Johnny Cash! :haha:

I liked your, "No, you dumbass!" too :)
I wanted to call mine Heathcliff, but my cousin got in there first. (Damn her!:growlmad:)

What kind of puppy do you have? :)


----------



## Ella

Hey, I'm not pregnant but I'd like to do it too? :)

Could you go out in public looking like you do now?
Not without getting arrested! lol

Do you like to cuddle/snuggle?
Yep, love it :)

Who will you be sleeping with tonight?
My boyfriend Alex :)

Would you ever get a tattoo with someone's name on it?
I have my boyfriend's initial if that counts?

Do you dance?
Yes

Are you in a good mood right now?
Yup :)

Ever been called babe?
Often :)

Is your hair naturally straight?
Nope

Is there anyone that you're mad at right now?
Nope

Without saying names, what could you say about the last person you kissed?
He's amazing and I love him :)

Have you been under the influence in the past 24 hours?
Nope

Who was the last person you physically hit?
Alex when we were playing around :p

Do you think things will change in the next few months?
Hope so, new job please!

Were you single on your last birthday?
Nope

What is your opinion on late night phone calls?
Great if you're not tired!

Have you cried in the last week?
No

Your boyfriend buys you flowers, you say:
I love you

Something you really want right now?
Pancakes

Who was the last person to touch your stomach?
Alex

How many people can you trust with just about everything?
2

If Britney Spears came to your town, would you go see her concert?
Nope

Someone says to you now, "Lets go to a party and get trashed!" you say?
Yeahhhh buddy! (i watch far too much jersey shore!)

What is in your pocket?
N/A

How's your life lately?
Good :)

Does it bother you when people try to make you jealous?
No, i feel sorry for them

Do you reply to all of your texts?
Most, not all!

If you could get a new cell phone right now, which would you choose?
iphone!

How do you feel about Dr. Pepper?
what's the worst that could happen? ;)

Do you go to the tanning bed on a regular basis?
Nope

Does your bedroom need cleaning?
Nope, did it yesterday!

Where is the weirdest place you have slept?
someone's couch who i didn't even know

What will you be doing this weekend?
working! mehh

Do you think you've changed over the past year?
Yep

When is the next time you will see any of your siblings?
no idea

Are you wasting your time on someone?
Nope

How many funerals have you been to in your lifetime?
1, maybe 2?

Do you feel alone even in crowded rooms?
Nope

Do you care if people hate you?
I can honestly say I couldn't care less

Are you slowly drifting away from someone close?
Nope

Favorite age you have been so far?
18

Whens the last time you got a piggy back ride?
A while ago!

Would you skydive for $400?
Yes!

Do you have a younger sister?
Nope

What's the nearest holiday to your birthday?
Easter

What colour are your eyes?
Brown :)


----------



## we can't wait

xSarahM said:


> I liked your, "No, you dumbass!" too :)
> I wanted to call mine Heathcliff, but my cousin got in there first. (Damn her!:growlmad:)
> 
> What kind of puppy do you have? :)

Haha. :lol:

I have a Jack Russel Terrier <333 He's my baby! I've attached a photo! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







68791_1536732510316_1594950221_1259226_1670721_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xSarahM

we can't wait said:


> Haha. :lol:
> 
> I have a Jack Russel Terrier <333 He's my baby! I've attached a photo! :flower:

So cute! Whats he called?
I have a 1 year old Cocker Spaniel puppy called Poppy.
And Megsie whos a Rotweiler, and shes about 5/6 now. They're thinking about selling her though. She's starting to becoming prety vicous and unpredictable.


----------



## lilosmum

Could you go out in public looking like you do now?
If I had to but tbh I look like shit!
Do you like to cuddle/snuggle?
Hell to the yeah
Who will you be sleeping with tonight?
Just DD no OH he is at a fesitval
Would you ever get a tattoo with someone's name on it?
Yh most probably DD
Do you dance?
Yess i love to dance but i look like i am having a fit apparently
Are you in a good mood right now?
Yh pretty good but am a bit lonely
Ever been called babe?
Yup it is like all OH calls me
Is your hair naturally straight?
Straightish 
Is there anyone that you're mad at right now?
There sure is
Without saying names, what could you say about the last person you kissed?
Ummm they have a very nice bum
Have you been under the influence in the past 24 hours?
No I am prego
Who was the last person you physically hit?
My brother
Do you think things will change in the next few months?
Yh massively might be moving out
Were you single on your last birthday?
No I was not
What is your opinion on late night phone calls?
They suck cos it means the person you love is not by your side
Have you cried in the last week?
yuss i am very hormonal atm
Your boyfriend buys you flowers, you say:
what have you done now?
Something you really want right now?
My OH to say you know what I won't go to the download festival i stay home with you
Who was the last person to touch your stomach?
DD
How many people can you trust with just about everything?
4
If Britney Spears came to your town, would you go see her concert?
Hell to the NO
Someone says to you now, "Lets go to a party and get trashed!" you say?
Jog on mate
What is in your pocket?
Phone, Keys and paper
How's your life lately?
Not to bad am very excited about LO but very stressed about exams
Does it bother you when people try to make you jealous?
Not really cos I know that they don't have what I have a great OH and a wonderful little girl
Do you reply to all of your texts?
Umm usually but there is one text in my inbox that I am refusing to reply to
If you could get a new cell phone right now, which would you choose?
HTC Incredible S
How do you feel about Dr. Pepper?
I really really do not like it Pepsi max any day!
Do you go to the tanning bed on a regular basis?
Nope never been
Does your bedroom need cleaning?
No i keep it clean and tidy for DD's sake
Where is the weirdest place you have slept?
umm under a trampoline
What will you be doing this weekend?
Going swimmming
Do you think you've changed over the past year?
I would say so just over a year ago i became a mum and life has changed a lot since then - all for the better though
When is the next time you will see any of your siblings?
5 minutes i should imagine until my brother comes to annoy me
Are you wasting your time on someone?
Yh I have a friend who isn't a friend i and i doubt i will ever see in 3 weeks time
How many funerals have you been to in your lifetime?
only ever been to one and i count myself very lucky that i have not had to grieve for llots of lost loved ones
Do you feel alone even in crowded rooms?
sometimes if i am in a down mood but i usually find someone and something to talk to/ about
Do you care if people hate you?
No people can think what they like I am who and what I am
Are you slowly drifting away from someone close?
No thank God
Favorite age you have been so far? 
15 because that is how old I am now and my life is pretty good and I am nearly 16 baby!
Whens the last time you got a piggy back ride?
I actually do not know I am guessing a life time ago
Would you skydive for $400?
Yh i reckon it would be an amazing experience and have always sort of wanted to go
Do you have a younger sister?
Yess 
What's the nearest holiday to your birthday?
Fathers day
What colour are your eyes?
Blue


----------



## we can't wait

xSarahM said:


> So cute! Whats he called?
> I have a 1 year old Cocker Spaniel puppy called Poppy.
> And Megsie whos a Rotweiler, and shes about 5/6 now. They're thinking about selling her though. She's starting to becoming prety vicous and unpredictable.

His name is Sammy. :flower: He's two years old. Looove him! :kiss:

I love cocker spaniels! I used to have one, before I had Sammy. His name was Shane. Such a sweet dog! & Yeah, I believe that. I'm not too keen on the rotweiler breed. I'm sure there are loads of sweet rottie dogs, but I haven't had very good experiences with them!


----------



## Itsagirl61211

Could you go out in public looking like you do now?
I could, but I'd really rather not.

Do you like to cuddle/snuggle?
Yep

Who will you be sleeping with tonight?
OH

Would you ever get a tattoo with someone's name on it?
Only if it was my LO's

Do you dance?
Don't think thats a good idea.

Are you in a good mood right now?
Heck Yes

Ever been called babe?
Nope

Is your hair naturally straight?
Yep

Is there anyone that you're mad at right now?
No

Without saying names, what could you say about the last person you kissed?
I love him.

Have you been under the influence in the past 24 hours?
Lord No

Who was the last person you physically hit?
OH. But we were just playing.

Do you think things will change in the next few months?
I know things will.

Were you single on your last birthday?
No 

What is your opinion on late night phone calls?
I would like to reach through the phone and choke them.

Have you cried in the last week?
Almost daily.

Your boyfriend buys you flowers, you say:
How much did that cost?

Something you really want right now?
Chinese Food

Who was the last person to touch your stomach?
OH

How many people can you trust with just about everything?
2

If Britney Spears came to your town, would you go see her concert?
Nooo...

Someone says to you now, "Lets go to a party and get trashed!" you say?
I don't think getting trashed is part of the pregnancy lifestyle. Thanks though.

What is in your pocket?
I don't have pockets.

How's your life lately?
Great

Does it bother you when people try to make you jealous?
Nope because they probably won't succeed at it..

Do you reply to all of your texts?
No

If you could get a new cell phone right now, which would you choose?
Im not sure

How do you feel about Dr. Pepper?
It's pretty tastey

Do you go to the tanning bed on a regular basis?
Not anymore

Does your bedroom need cleaning?
No, my mother will never let it need to be cleaded. I think she may have OCD.

Where is the weirdest place you have slept?
I can't think right now.

What will you be doing this weekend?
Giving Birth

Do you think you've changed over the past year?
More than ever

When is the next time you will see any of your siblings?
Later on when my brother gets off work.

Are you wasting your time on someone?
Nope

How many funerals have you been to in your lifetime?
1)My softball coaches funeral 2)My great-grandmothers funeral

Do you feel alone even in crowded rooms?
Sometimes 

Do you care if people hate you?
Not really.

Are you slowly drifting away from someone close?
Not that I know of.

Favorite age you have been so far? 
17 because Im almost 18. 4 more days!!

Whens the last time you got a piggy back ride?
Too long.

Would you skydive for $400?
Heck Yes. Thats $400 that I don't have

Do you have a younger sister?
No 

What's the nearest holiday to your birthday?
Father's Day

What colour are your eyes?
Green


----------



## xSarahM

we can't wait said:


> His name is Sammy. :flower: He's two years old. Looove him! :kiss:
> 
> I love cocker spaniels! I used to have one, before I had Sammy. His name was Shane. Such a sweet dog! & Yeah, I believe that. I'm not too keen on the rotweiler breed. I'm sure there are loads of sweet rottie dogs, but I haven't had very good experiences with them!

Yeah. Megsie used to be really sweet, but since we got Poppy she's very growly. Just getting worse and worse. She snaps at Poppy all the time, and she got hold of my arm by accident whilst i tried to grab Poppy out of the way a couple of months ago. She didnt break the skin but there was a huge bruise.

One of my cousins has a LO, Niamh who's 10 month old. So although Megs has never intentionally gone for any of us, and is always really sweet around Niamh, we cant really risk it.


----------



## we can't wait

Yep, I can definitely understand that! Better safe than sorry! 
Hopefully you guys will be able to find her a nice and loving home. :flower:


----------



## Lola472

Could you go out in public looking like you do now?
yeah but I wouldn't want to because I just woke up- and you can tell!

Do you like to cuddle/snuggle?
very much

Who will you be sleeping with tonight?
FOB- Max

Would you ever get a tattoo with someone's name on it?
maybe my kid's name

Do you dance?
sometimes (usually when no ones around)

Are you in a good mood right now?
Sure

Ever been called babe?
I have 

Is your hair naturally straight?
it used to be, not now

Is there anyone that you're mad at right now?
yeah

Without saying names, what could you say about the last person you kissed?
I love him so much and people really don't understand our relationship

Have you been under the influence in the past 24 hours?
No

Who was the last person you physically hit?
Um probably my sister when I was moving last week (we shared a room) and we were arguing over what belonged to who

Do you think things will change in the next few months?
I hope not but I am sure they will. I don't know how much more change I can take right now!

Were you single on your last birthday?
No, was with FOB

What is your opinion on late night phone calls?
Can be a lot of fun as long as I'm not already asleep

Have you cried in the last week?
Recently I cry daily from ridiculous stuff on tv 

Your boyfriend buys you flowers, you say:
I pass out from shock- when I come to I say "Wow, you are amazing"

Something you really want right now?
FOB to get excited about the baby

Who was the last person to touch your stomach?
My friend Lizzie

How many people can you trust with just about everything?
3

If Britney Spears came to your town, would you go see her concert?
not even if the tickets were free

Someone says to you now, "Lets go to a party and get trashed!" you say?
Ha ha, I think me and the baby will watch from the sidelines

What is in your pocket?
nothing

How's your life lately?
chaotic 

Does it bother you when people try to make you jealous?
that sounds like it would be more annoying than bothersome

Do you reply to all of your texts?
yes with the exception of 2 people

If you could get a new cell phone right now, which would you choose?
Iphone

How do you feel about Dr. Pepper?
Love it, miss it!

Do you go to the tanning bed on a regular basis?
No haven't ever been

Does your bedroom need cleaning?
I share a room with FOB and his sh*t is all over the place. I cleaned my stuff up. 

Where is the weirdest place you have slept?
On the ground in a rock quarry in Alabama when it was snowing - no fun

What will you be doing this weekend?
finish unpacking everything and working, hopefully seeing my friends and going to the pool

Do you think you've changed over the past year?
More just the past 10 weeks or so (since I found out) but I feel like I've done a 180 since then

When is the next time you will see any of your siblings?
I don't know. Probably sometime this weekend

Are you wasting your time on someone?
Hm....that's what everyone tells me. I hope they are all wrong. 

How many funerals have you been to in your lifetime?
2

Do you feel alone even in crowded rooms?
I have felt that way in the past

Do you care if people hate you?
yeah but I am who I am and if people can't accept oh well

Are you slowly drifting away from someone close?
yes - more than 1 person

Favorite age you have been so far?
16

Whens the last time you got a piggy back ride?
Last summer at a music festival!

Would you skydive for $400?
I'd do it for free

Do you have a younger sister?
Yes

What's the nearest holiday to your birthday?
Labor Day

What colour are your eyes?
Blue


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Could you go out in public looking like you do now?
:holly: like thisssss?? No way?? Hahahahah. Just kidding. I could- but I think I'll put on some makeup first!

Do you like to cuddle/snuggle?
Yessssss it's my favorite!

Who will you be sleeping with tonight?
my bump!

Would you ever get a tattoo with someone's name on it?
Azarias name<3

Do you dance?
Yessss :) loveeee it!

Are you in a good mood right now?
Eh.. Kind of. Lol I'm bored..

Ever been called babe?
Yea.

Is your hair naturally straight?
Yess, damn it.

Is there anyone that you're mad at right now?
No not at the moment.

Without saying names, what could you say about the last person you kissed?
Miss him.

Have you been under the influence in the past 24 hours?
Nope.

Who was the last person you physically hit?
FOB...

Do you think things will change in the next few months?
Yes majorly.

Were you single on your last birthday?
Nope.. 

What is your opinion on late night phone calls?
Sometimes they're good.. Depends.

Have you cried in the last week?
Yup..... 

Your boyfriend buys you flowers, you shankYhank you!!!

Something you really want right now?
Mmmm. I think orange chicken, a big 'ol cheese burger, and strawberries sounds good! Lol

Who was the last person to touch your stomach?
Me...

How many people can you trust with just about everything?
Not many. :/

If Britney Spears came to your town, would you go see her concert?
Wouldn't pay for it, lol.

Someone says to you now, "Lets go to a party and get trashed!" you say?
I'm good... I'll drive?? LOL

What is in your pocket?
I don't have pockets.

How's your life lately?
It's been.. Hecktac..

Does it bother you when people try to make you jealous?
Nope, makes me laugh! 

Do you reply to all of your texts?
Most of them..

If you could get a new cell phone right now, which would you choose?
And LG (not sure what it's called :haha: )

How do you feel about Dr. Pepper?
Yummmyyyy.. Now I want some.. 

Do you go to the tanning bed on a regular basis?
Nope

Does your bedroom need cleaning?
Yesss majorly!! I'm getting a new bed tomorrow though so i'm waiting to just do it all at once. I'm lazy :dohh: 

Where is the weirdest place you have slept?
Uhm idk?

What will you be doing this weekend?
Family friend BBQ not sure what else.

Do you think you've changed over the past year?
Yes, quite a bit.

When is the next time you will see any of your siblings?
In an hour an a half when o get my brother from school 

Are you wasting your time on someone?
Nah. I hope not! Lol

How many funerals have you been to in your lifetime?
One "funeral" my uncles. My friends celebration of life</3 And my baby brothers celebration of life but I was little so I don't remember.

Do you feel alone even in crowded rooms?
Nahhh I'm not very shy! Lol 

Do you care if people hate you?
Nope, lol idgf :holly:

Are you slowly drifting away from someone close?
Kind of..

Favorite age you have been so far? 
Uhm.. I think 14. 

Whens the last time you got a piggy back ride?
About 3 months ago! Lol

Would you skydive for $400?
I totally would! But I'd probably chicken out, because I'm scared of heights..

Do you have a younger sister?
No 

What's the nearest holiday to your birthday?
Valentines Day<3

What colour are your eyes?
Green/Blue


----------



## Leah_xx

Could you go out in public looking like you do now? Yeah I just did.
Do you like to cuddle/snuggle? Both
Who will you be sleeping with tonight? Gracelynn
Would you ever get a tattoo with someone's name on it? Yes I'm getting my daughters here soon
Do you dance? Not really
Are you in a good mood right now? Yeah sort of
Ever been called babe? Yea
Is your hair naturally straight? Somewhat
Is there anyone that you're mad at right now? not really
Without saying names, what could you say about the last person you kissed? I dont even know right now
Have you been under the influence in the past 24 hours? nope
Who was the last person you physically hit? no one
Do you think things will change in the next few months? I dont know. Maybe maybe now
Were you single on your last birthday? Nope
What is your opinion on late night phone calls? Love them!! 
Have you cried in the last week? Yeah
Your boyfriend buys you flowers, you say: Awe thank you. but what boyfriend lol
Something you really want right now? Ice cream
Who was the last person to touch your stomach? Gracelynn lol
How many people can you trust with just about everything? maybe 4 ppl
If Britney Spears came to your town, would you go see her concert? Absolutely not!!
Someone says to you now, "Lets go to a party and get trashed!" you say? No thank you i got a daughter to take care of
What is in your pocket? bobby pins
How's your life lately? Crazy
Does it bother you when people try to make you jealous? not really
Do you reply to all of your texts? nope
If you could get a new cell phone right now, which would you choose? Maybe an Iphone
How do you feel about Dr. Pepper? Love Diet Dr.Pepper
Do you go to the tanning bed on a regular basis? nope
Does your bedroom need cleaning? yes
Where is the weirdest place you have slept? deck
What will you be doing this weekend? cleaning my room
Do you think you've changed over the past year? oh yeah tons
When is the next time you will see any of your siblings? Im looking at them right now
Are you wasting your time on someone? i was
How many funerals have you been to in your lifetime? too many to count
Do you feel alone even in crowded rooms? use to when i didnt have gracelynn
Do you care if people hate you? No i dont care at all
Are you slowly drifting away from someone close? Yes i am
Favorite age you have been so far? i dont
Whens the last time you got a piggy back ride? No Clue!!
Would you skydive for $400? YES!!
Do you have a younger sister? yepp
What's the nearest holiday to your birthday? saint patricks day
What colour are your eyes? brown


----------



## Elizax

*Could you go out in public looking like you do now?*
Ha are you kidding I have a big curly mop head right now :p

*Do you like to cuddle/snuggle?*
All the time

*Who will you be sleeping with tonight?*
Just me :(

*Would you ever get a tattoo with someone's name on it?*
My kids and memorial ones

*Do you dance?*
Only on a night out (and in my bedroom where nobody can see)

*Are you in a good mood right now?*
I'm tired and cranky :(

*Ever been called babe?*
Yup!

*Is your hair naturally straight?*
noooo curly

*Is there anyone that you're mad at right now?*
No 

*Without saying names, what could you say about the last person you kissed?*
I love him and want to be with him right now

*Have you been under the influence in the past 24 hours?*
No!

*Who was the last person you physically hit?*
My sister just messing around

*Do you think things will change in the next few months?*
Yes I can't wait to get big :D

*Were you single on your last birthday?*
Nope

*What is your opinion on late night phone calls?*
I'm not good for them I fall asleep hehe

*Have you cried in the last week?*
Nope

*Something you really want right now?*
Lemon chicken... mmmmmm

*Who was the last person to touch your stomach?*
Me

*How many people can you trust with just about everything?*
Just 2

*If Britney Spears came to your town, would you go see her concert?*
Erm no

*Someone says to you now, "Lets go to a party and get trashed!" you say?*
"YEAH RUB IT IN!"

*What is in your pocket?*
I don't have pockets i'm sat in my knickers and shirt :haha:

*How's your life lately?*
It's fine

*Does it bother you when people try to make you jealous?*
Nope it makes me happy they would go out of their way just for me 

*Do you reply to all of your texts?*
Yeah

*If you could get a new cell phone right now, which would you choose?*
Anything that doesn't crash and take the piss like shitty BB's

*How do you feel about Dr. Pepper?*
mmmmmm

*Do you go to the tanning bed on a regular basis?*
Nah I look like a ghost 

*Does your bedroom need cleaning?*
Cleaned it today, yay me!

*Where is the weirdest place you have slept?*
In a tent? lol!

*What will you be doing this weekend?*
Spending time with FOB

*Do you think you've changed over the past year?*
I can't say :S

*When is the next time you will see any of your siblings?*
In about 2 minutes

*Are you wasting your time on someone?*
No

*How many funerals have you been to in your lifetime?*
Just one I really don't like them, and I mean really really don't

*Do you feel alone even in crowded rooms?*
Nope

*Do you care if people hate you?*
Not really, they have their own opinion of me

*Are you slowly drifting away from someone close?*
Not that i'm aware of

*Favorite age you have been so far? *
17, best parties :D

*Whens the last time you got a piggy back ride?*
About 2 weeks ago! I went to FOBs in my slippers and forgot to pack my shoes. Then when I was going home it was tanking down so FOBs mam said she would drop me off and FOB had to piggyback me to the car hehe :D

*Would you skydive for $400?*
I wouldn't do it for 1billion quid

*Do you have a younger sister?*
Yes

*What's the nearest holiday to your birthday?*
Christmas I think?

*What colour are your eyes?*
Green


----------



## sequeena

Could you go out in public looking like you do now? *Yes. I'm wearing jogging bottoms and a green t-shirt. I wouldn't look fashionable but I'm passable.*
Do you like to cuddle/snuggle? *Only if I'm in the mood. My OH loves to cuddle in bed but it drives me mad after a while. I need my space.*
Who will you be sleeping with tonight? *My OH.*
Would you ever get a tattoo with someone's name on it? *I don't think so. Tattoos aren't really my thing.*
Do you dance? *Badly.*
Are you in a good mood right now? *I'm in an ok mood. I'm getting tired and I have a headache.*
Ever been called babe? *My OH calls me that all the time.*
Is your hair naturally straight? *No, I have wavy hair.*
Is there anyone that you're mad at right now? *No.*
Without saying names, what could you say about the last person you kissed? *He's the father of my son.*
Have you been under the influence in the past 24 hours? *No. I've not drunk since October 2010.*
Who was the last person you physically hit? *My OH but only playfully.*
Do you think things will change in the next few months? *Yes. A lot!*
Were you single on your last birthday? *No.*
What is your opinion on late night phone calls? *My OH works nights so I always get a phonecall when he's on his break and he leaves work at 4am so I talk to him on the phone then whilst I'm walking to meet him.*
Have you cried in the last week? *Yes, a lot.*
Your boyfriend buys you flowers, you say: *Thank you, they're lovely.*
Something you really want right now? *Nothing.*
Who was the last person to touch your stomach? *A woman I used to work with.*
How many people can you trust with just about everything? *Two. My OH and my best friend.*
If Britney Spears came to your town, would you go see her concert? *No.*
Someone says to you now, "Lets go to a party and get trashed!" you say? *Fuck off.*
What is in your pocket? *No pockets.*
How's your life lately? *Slowly getting better.*
Does it bother you when people try to make you jealous? *No. I have everything I want.*
Do you reply to all of your texts? *No.*
If you could get a new cell phone right now, which would you choose? *The iPhone. My OH has one and it's great.*
How do you feel about Dr. Pepper? *Love it.*
Do you go to the tanning bed on a regular basis? *No. I've never been on a sunbed.*
Does your bedroom need cleaning? *Not really. I think OH dropped some clothes on the floor earlier though.*
Where is the weirdest place you have slept? *Um... you know I can't remember. Back in my drinking days I could have slept anywhere!!*
What will you be doing this weekend? *The usual, cleaning mostly.*
Do you think you've changed over the past year? *Yes, a lot. For the better I think, but I've gone through a lot to get to where I am now and I'm always learning.*
When is the next time you will see any of your siblings? *Never I hope. Though the reality is I will see my sister when my grand niece is born. Hopefully not before.*
Are you wasting your time on someone? *No.*
How many funerals have you been to in your lifetime? *Two. My grandfather and my step brother (he was stabbed to death 3 years ago.*
Do you feel alone even in crowded rooms? *Sometimes.*
Do you care if people hate you? *Not particularly.*
Are you slowly drifting away from someone close? *No.*
Favorite age you have been so far? *22 (now) is a pretty good age I think though I loved being 15.*
Whens the last time you got a piggy back ride? *When was the last time I was the right weight for a piggy back ride you should ask!! The answer, probably 6 years ago.*
Would you skydive for $400? *No. I will never be so bloody stupid. My OH loves that sort of stuff though, I swear he wants to give me a heart attack.*
Do you have a younger sister? *No. I'm the younger sister.*
What's the nearest holiday to your birthday? *Easter. It actually fell on my birthday one year... that sucked.*
What colour are your eyes? *Green.*


----------



## aidensxmomma

Could you go out in public looking like you do now? Yeah...I don't look the best, but I look okay enough to go out in public.
Do you like to cuddle/snuggle? Definitely
Who will you be sleeping with tonight? Tommy (my OH)
Would you ever get a tattoo with someone's name on it? Yep, but just my kids.
Do you dance? Um...when I'm by myself. :haha:
Are you in a good mood right now? Yep. :)
Ever been called babe? Once in a while
Is your hair naturally straight? Nope, I have to straighten it
Is there anyone that you're mad at right now? Eh. Not really
Without saying names, what could you say about the last person you kissed? He's a great kisser. :haha:
Have you been under the influence in the past 24 hours? Nope
Who was the last person you physically hit? I don't even know.
Do you think things will change in the next few months? Yeah...but mostly good stuff
Were you single on your last birthday? Nope
What is your opinion on late night phone calls? It depends on who's calling
Have you cried in the last week? Probably
Your boyfriend buys you flowers, you say: Aww. :cloud9:
Something you really want right now? My own place
Who was the last person to touch your stomach? Either my kids or my OH
How many people can you trust with just about everything? Not as many as you'd think
If Britney Spears came to your town, would you go see her concert? Most likely. :blush:
Someone says to you now, "Lets go to a party and get trashed!" you say? Sure...but I'd get to the party and not drink at all...I'm not a drinker
What is in your pocket? Nothing...oh wait, there's a penny that Aiden gave me.
How's your life lately? Decent
Does it bother you when people try to make you jealous? Not really because they tend to fail miserably
Do you reply to all of your texts? No...most of them, though.
If you could get a new cell phone right now, which would you choose? I have no idea...as old as it is I really miss having a Motorola Razr, though
How do you feel about Dr. Pepper? it's okay
Do you go to the tanning bed on a regular basis? Nope...I'm at high risk of skin cancer, so it's really not a good idea
Does your bedroom need cleaning? Nope...I cleaned it last night
Where is the weirdest place you have slept? I don't know...there's been a few weird places
What will you be doing this weekend? Not a whole lot, I'm sure
Do you think you've changed over the past year? Definitely...all for the better, though. :)
When is the next time you will see any of your siblings? Um...whenever my brother shows up at my moms...could be 10 minutes from now or 10 days
Are you wasting your time on someone? Not as far as I'm concerned
How many funerals have you been to in your lifetime? More than should have been necessary
Do you feel alone even in crowded rooms? Sometimes
Do you care if people hate you? Depends on who that person is
Are you slowly drifting away from someone close? No
Favorite age you have been so far? Idk.
Whens the last time you got a piggy back ride? Probably a month ago
Would you skydive for $400? I don't know. It would probably depend on how I was feeling that day
Do you have a younger sister? Nope...I don't have any sisters
What's the nearest holiday to your birthday? Memorial Day
What colour are your eyes? Brown


----------



## Marlarky

*Could you go out in public looking like you do now?* No way
*Do you like to cuddle/snuggle*? Yess :)
*Who will you be sleeping with tonight?* Aaron sleeps in his crib next to my bed, but otherwise, alone :(
*Would you ever get a tattoo with someone's name on it?* My son. (or my cat...:blush:)
*Do you dance?* I love to dance!!!
*Are you in a good mood right now*? Kinda
*Ever been called babe?* Yes and now I never want to be called it again
*Is your hair naturally straight?* No, it is veryyy curly
*Is there anyone that you're mad at right now?* Yes
*Without saying names, what could you say about the last person you kissed?* I kissed Aaron last, so I would have to say he is a littl troublemaker :)
*Have you been under the influence in the past 24 hours?* nope
*Who was the last person you physically hit?* I dont remember, those were high school days
*Do you think things will change in the next few months?* I dont know. Yes!
*Were you single on your last birthday?* Nope
*What is your opinion on late night phone calls?* Unless "late night" means like 8pm, there's no late-night phone calls for me. 
*Have you cried in the last week?* Yeah
*Your boyfriend buys you flowers, you say:* If it's my ex, I shove them in his throat.
*Something you really want right now?* food
*Who was the last person to touch your stomach?* Aaron xx
*How many people can you trust with just about everything?* Only myself
*If Britney Spears came to your town, would you go see her concert?* Hell yeah!!!!
*Someone says to you now, "Lets go to a party and get trashed!" you say?* No thanks, Im not a drinker
*What is in your pocket?* i dont have any pockets right now
*How's your life lately?* Scary :(
*Does it bother you when people try to make you jealous?* I dont have anything to be jealous of?? :shrug:
*Do you reply to all of your texts?* No
*If you could get a new cell phone right now, which would you choose?* Something with a touch screen
*How do you feel about Dr. Pepper?* LOVE!! <3
*Do you go to the tanning bed on a regular basis?* I used to, until I researched all of the hazards
*Does your bedroom need cleaning?* No, Im a neat freak
*Where is the weirdest place you have slept?* on the roof of a pizza restaurant lmao with friends, dont ask ;)
*What will you be doing this weekend?* Hanging out with my son <3
*Do you think you've changed over the past year?* Yes, a lottttt!!!
*When is the next time you will see any of your siblings?* I am an only child
*Are you wasting your time on someone?* i was
*How many funerals have you been to in your lifetime?* Zero. Family and friends die all of the time but I have only been to one wake.
*Do you feel alone even in crowded rooms*? Sometimes, which is pry why I dress so funky and fresh (<--- lmao!!!) I am always noticed, that way.
*Do you care if people hate you?* Ehh their loss
*Are you slowly drifting away from someone close?* More like quickly. :)
*Favorite age you have been so far?* I dont know. Like anywhere from 13-15 i guess.
*Whens the last time you got a piggy back ride?* Probably my junior year of high school. Maybe senior year.
*Would you skydive for $400?* Hell, No
*Do you have a younger sister?* Nope
*What's the nearest holiday to your birthday?* My birthday IS new year's eve :D
*What colour are your eyes?* _GREEEEN _


----------



## we can't wait

How good is your concentration? 
Depends on the situation.

Approximately how many weddings have you been in?
Two, including my own.

What did you think of the last movie you watched?
It was pretty funny. 

Do you have a hard time believing in things?
Sometimes. 

How is your significant other doing?
Watching TV in the other room, instead of trying to help me decide what we're going to make for dinner. lol. 

What are you wearing right now?
Shorts and a t-shirt.

What are you listening to?
I hear the tv on in the other room. 

What's really annoying you right now?
Nothing really. 

Are you always in a hurry?
Not always, but I rush around a lot. 

What's your shoe size?
Eight (US)

Do you currently work?
Nope. I work at the ymca, but I may not go back after having LO.

When is your birthday? 
Nov. 26

Do you take any prescribed medication? 
Nope.

Have you ever lost anyone close to you? 
Yes.

Have you ever hated someone, but ended up being friends with them? 
That I hated? No.

Do you lecture people about drugs?
I don't really feel the need. 

When was the last time you were really confused?
I'm always confused by something! lol

Do you ever walk out of the house without make-up on? Yes.

Have you ever given your number to someone and then later on regretted it?
Yes.

Do you know anything about baseball?
Yeah, I don't mind baseball.

Have you watched a movie today?
I haven't actually 'watched' one. I've more listened to one.

Do you prefer to listen to music through headphones or on a stereo?
Stereo, for sure.

Do you use those little kitchen clips to close bags of chips that you've opened?
Usually, if there's one sitting on the counter. If not, I just fold the bag.

What channel do you watch most often?
Uhh, I'm not sure! I bounce around a lot.

Do you use a lot of slang or do you prefer to speak properly?
I speak properly, but I still use slang. I prefer to type out my english properly though! I'm a bit of a grammar nazi. :blush:

What's your favorite salad dressing besides ranch?
While ranch is my favorite, I like French and Catalina, too.

Do you like to wear high heels?
Yes.... just not while pregnant!

Do you enjoy reading? 
I LOVE reading!

How often do you take over-the-counter pain medications like Tylenol and Aleve?
The occurance is extremely rare.

Do you find thongs uncomfortable to wear?
No. I like them. :)


----------



## Marlarky

*How good is your concentration? *Not good since my first pregnancy haha

*Approximately how many weddings have you been in?*
None!

*What did you think of the last movie you watched?
*I cant remember the last movie I watched so it was probably stupid lol 

*Do you have a hard time believing in things?*
Sometimes. 

*How is your significant other doing?*
I dont have significant other

*What are you wearing right now?*
Jean shorts and a tshirt, socks.
Going to go put on my PJ's now :)

*What are you listening to?*
TV 

*What's really annoying you right now?*
I want my ultrasound already. 

*Are you always in a hurry?*
Not always, but I rush around a lot. 

*What's your shoe size?*
7 in heels, 7.5 sneakers, 8 boots (US)

*Do you currently work?*
Full time mommy! :D

*When is your birthday?* 
DEC 31 NEW YEARS EVEEE :D

*Do you take any prescribed medication?* 
not regularly

*Have you ever lost anyone close to you?* 
Not exactly, and it is gonna hurt like hell when I do.

*Have you ever hated someone, but ended up being friends with them?* 
Yes!.

*Do you lecture people about drugs?*
Why should I? They know what they're doing to themselves, I dont need to preach!

*When was the last time you were really confused?*
I'm always confused lol

*Do you ever walk out of the house without make-up on?* 
Oh god, all the time

*Have you ever given your number to someone and then later on regretted it?*
Yes.

*Do you know anything about baseball?*
I LOVE BASEBALL!!!! <3

*Have you watched a movie today?*
I watched a little Billy Madison :)

*Do you prefer to listen to music through headphones or on a stereo?*Stereo, of course!

*Do you use those little kitchen clips to close bags of chips that you've opened?*
Usually!! 

*What channel do you watch most often?*
Netflix or OnDemand lol

*Do you use a lot of slang or do you prefer to speak properly?*
I speak and spell properly, normally, but some days Im lazy. It depends on who I am talking to, also! I tend to talk like the person I am talking to.

*What's your favorite salad dressing besides ranch?*
Caesar or creamy garlic

*Do you like to wear high heels?*
On the occassion

*Do you enjoy reading?* 
I LOVE reading!

*How often do you take over-the-counter pain medications like Tylenol and Aleve?*
Like never. only if Im sick with a fever

*Do you find thongs uncomfortable to wear?*
No, lol I love my thongs :D


----------



## missZOEEx

Your name & age?* Zoee. Seventeen
Fathers name & age? Conor. Twenty-One
Are you still with him? Yes, Happily Engaged!
If not, do you want to be with him? N/A
Is this your first baby? It Sure Is!
Does he have kids with someone else? Nope.
Do your parents like him? Yes. 
Do his parents like you? && Yes. :D 

When did you find out? 19th December 2010.
Where did you find out? Bathroom; 
How far along are you now? 28 weeks & 4 days.
What was your reaction? I don't actually know! 
Who was the first person you told? Conor
How did you tell the father? Texted Him - I think? :S 
What was his reaction? He Didn't Believe Me For AGES.
Were you trying to get pregnant? Kind Of; 
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 7 months?

When is your due date? August 29th 2011
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Not Really; but im starting to get some now. :/ 
What are your fears? im worried about not ever being able to afford our own place! 
What are you most happy about? that baby will be here soon! 
Did/do you want a boy or girl? I didn't really mind...
What did/does the father want boy or girl? He wanted a girl... then a boy..
Do you know what your haeing? Yes, a baby BOY. :D 
Do you have a name picked out? Isaac Alexander Charles.  
How much weight have you gained? Not very much! :D 
Have you felt the baby move? Yes, he'll be mummy's little kick boxer! 

Are you keeping the baby? Definitely. 
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? If he stays Posterior.. Medicated.
Are you scared about labor? Not Just Yet... :/ 
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? PUSHING. :S 
Have you taken any classes? Nope. 
Who will be in the delivery room? My Mum, MIL && Conor. 
Are you having the birth videotaped? No, no, no, no. 
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? Probs! 
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? I think he'll be shocked! 
How do you think family and friends will feel? i honestly dont know. hopefully happy. :D
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I really hope so! 
Do you think OH will be a good dad? Yes. :D


----------



## xSarahM

*How good is your concentration? *
Pretty good if im interested.

*Approximately how many weddings have you been in? *
2?

*What did you think of the last movie you watched? *
Scaryyyy :(

*Do you have a hard time believing in things? *
Some things.

*How is your significant other doing? *
He's in the shower.

*What are you wearing right now?*
Pajamas :haha:

*What are you listening to? *
Alexa Goddard - Turn Ma Swag On :blush:

*What's really annoying you right now? *
That i cba to get ready!

*Are you always in a hurry?*
Not really.. 

*What's your shoe size?*
6

*Do you currently work?*
Nope.

*When is your birthday? *
December 4th

*Do you take any prescribed medication? *
Nope

*Have you ever lost anyone close to you? *
Yes

*Have you ever hated someone, but ended up being friends with them? *
I suppose.

*Do you lecture people about drugs? 
*Only people i care about.

*When was the last time you were really confused?*
I always seem to be confused :shy:

*Do you ever walk out of the house without make-up on? *
If im in a ceebs mood.

*Have you ever given your number to someone and then later on regretted it?*
Yes :dohh:

*Do you know anything about baseball?*
Yeah, i get the rules.

*Have you watched a movie today?*
Nope.

*Do you prefer to listen to music through headphones or on a stereo?*
Stereo.

*Do you use those little kitchen clips to close bags of chips that you've opened?*
Na mate, just eat em!

*What channel do you watch most often?*
C4/E4/MTV

*Do you use a lot of slang or do you prefer to speak properly?*
Depends what mood im in/who im with.

*What's your favorite salad dressing besides ranch?*
:shrug:

*Do you like to wear high heels?*
Hate it!

*Do you enjoy reading? *
I guess..

*How often do you take over-the-counter pain medications like Tylenol and Aleve?*
Not very often at all.

*Do you find thongs uncomfortable to wear? *
Yes :blush:


----------



## lilashwee

Your name & age? ashleigh 18
Fathers name & age? wayne 20
Are you still with him? yup were engaged :D
If not, do you want to be with him?
Is this your first baby? yes
Does he have kids with someone else? no
Do your parents like him? my dad does my mum did until i moved out
Do his parents like you? yeah

When did you find out? near the end of march
Where did you find out? my bathroom
How far along are you now? 16 weeks
What was your reaction? i was ttc so i wasnt that shocked
Who was the first person you told? my oh
How did you tell the father? i phoned him because he stays in bulgaria and we stay in scotland
What was his reaction? he was shocked
Were you trying to get pregnant? yes
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? 19 months

When is your due date? 25th of november
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? i did until about 13 weeks
What are your fears? that the babys not healthy
What are you most happy about? being pregnant
Did/do you want a boy or girl? either i dont mind
What did/does the father want boy or girl? either
Do you know what your haeing? nope find out on the 8th of july
Do you have a name picked out? yes david jack bruce if it a boy or emily bruce if its a girl
How much weight have you gained? dont know i havent checked
Have you felt the baby move?yes

Are you keeping the baby? yes
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? im gonna try go natural but i might get an epidural
Are you scared about labor? no
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? the contractions
Have you taken any classes? not yet although i am signed up for them
Who will be in the delivery room? my oh and his mum
Are you having the birth videotaped? nope
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? yeah
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? i think he will cry or faint lol
How do you think family and friends will feel? happy
Do you think you'll be a good mom? yes i looked after my little brother alot when he was a baby
Do you think OH will be a good dad? deffinatley


----------



## lilosmum

How good is your concentration? 
It can be a bit shitty at times tbh but when it is important I manage
Approximately how many weddings have you been in? 
3
What did you think of the last movie you watched? 
Amazing I do love The Hangover Part 2 
Do you have a hard time believing in things? 
It depends who has said them and on what authority
How is your significant other doing? 
Most probably got a headache from last nights dreaming - serves him right though!
What are you wearing right now?
School Uniform
What are you listening to? 
Mock of the week
What's really annoying you right now? 
My teeth
Are you always in a hurry? 
Usually cos i do not have he best time keeping
What's your shoe size?
8
Do you currently work?
Nope
When is your birthday? 
August 28
Do you take any prescribed medication? 
Nope
Have you ever lost anyone close to you? 
Yh my nan died when i was like 9 and we were quite close
Have you ever hated someone, but ended up being friends with them? 
Yup and he is now my OH
Do you lecture people about drugs? 
Not really 
When was the last time you were really confused?
I dunno it happens so often
Do you ever walk out of the house without make-up on? 
Yup but hardly ever - but yesterday i took my brother to school without any make-up what so ever
Have you ever given your number to someone and then later on regretted it?
Oh yeah they are currently bulk texting
Do you know anything about baseball?
Only a little bit from wii sports
Have you watched a movie today?
No but I may watch Rio with DD later
Do you prefer to listen to music through headphones or on a stereo?
Headphones
Do you use those little kitchen clips to close bags of chips that you've opened?
I think that may be refering to what we class as Crisps if so no because we eat very few crisps in our house and when we do we have personal sized ones iykwim
What channel do you watch most often?
Ceebies 
Do you use a lot of slang or do you prefer to speak properly?
I use a fair bit of slang but it is sort of to do with where i live
What's your favorite salad dressing besides ranch?
caesar dressing
Do you like to wear high heels?
Not really
Do you enjoy reading? 
Yh I read like lots and lots
How often do you take over-the-counter pain medications like Tylenol and Aleve?
Umm i occasionally take paracetamol or ibuprofen but very very rarely
Do you find thongs uncomfortable to wear?
Na I love them!


----------



## angeleyez92

Finding Out-
What day did you find out?: In April.
How did you feel when you found out?: I was so excited and scared
Who was with you?: I took the test by myself
Who was the first person you told?: My OH
How did they react?: He was so excited and happy
How did the daddy react?: ^
How did your parents react?: She was a little shocked but she was okay
How did his parents react?: His mom was thrilled
Are they helping with baby names: No. OH and I have already chosen the names
Have they bought anything for the baby yet?: Yes. My mom has bought many things for baby and so has OHs parents.
How often do they call to check on you?: My mom sees me every day because I live with her and his mom calls every day to check on me.

-Doctor Appointments & Such-
When was your first appointment?: at the end of April
When is your due date?: December 13th
How far along are you?: I am 13 weeks and 3 days
Have you had any ultrasounds?: yes 2
Have you heard the heartbeat?: yes. It is amazing <3
Are you finding out the sex or will you wait until birth?: No. I am finding out 
What do you want?: I would like a boy
What does the daddy want?: he wants a girl
If you have kids, what do they want?: 
What do you think you are having?: I think I am having a boy
Have you had your big ultrasound yet?: no
If so, what are you having?: idk yet
If you have kids, are they happy with the sex of the new baby?: 
Are you & daddy happy with what you are having?: 

-At the Hospital-
Do you know what you are taking with you?: no.
Who is going to be with you?: my mom, my sister, and my OH
Are you going to videotape it?: idk
Natural or medicated?: natural
Do you think you will need a c-section?: I hope not
Will you cry with you hold your baby for the first time?: yes
Do you think the daddy will cry?: yes
Do you know what you will say to the baby when you first hold him/her?: I love you and happy birthday
Are you scared about the labor?: a little

-Random-
Where was your baby conceived?: um.. I think my bed..
Have you felt the baby move?: no
Do you have stretch marks yet?: yes
What was your first symptom?: nausea
What was your most surprising symptom?: throwing up
What is something every pregnant person should know?: Morning sickness is not only in the morning.=[
Will your baby have godparents?: yes
Who will the god mommy be?: my sister
Who will the god daddy be?: my brother in law
What is the baby's room theme?: Winnie the pooh
What was the first thing you bought for the baby?: a bassinet.
If you already have kids, how do you think they will adjust to the new baby?: 
Will you cloth diaper?: no
BFing or formula?:Bf
What is your favorite pregnancy book?: belly laughs
What do you look forward to doing again once you are no longer pregnant?: drinking a beerlol
What physical features do you hope the baby will get from daddy?: his color and his face
What physical features do you hope the baby will get from you?: my eyes
Is he ready to be a daddy?: yup yup. He will be a wonderful daddy
Are you ready to be a mommy?: I hope solol


----------



## Burchy314

PREGNANCY SURVEY

Spoiler
Your name & age? Tina and I am 18.
Fathers name & age? Christopher and he is 20.
Are you still with him? Yes.
If not, do you want to be with him?...
Is this your first baby? Yes.
Does he have kids with someone else? No.
Do your parents like him? Yes.
Do his parents like you? Yes.

When did you find out? April 12, 2010.
Where did you find out? My bathroom.
How far along are you now? Already had her.
What was your reaction? Excitement!
Who was the first person you told? My OH.
How did you tell the father? Showed him the test, but he could tell by my smile.
What was his reaction? Excited.
Were you trying to get pregnant? Yes.
How long were you two together before you got pregnant? Officially a year and a half, no officially like 4 years lol.

When is your due date? It was December 16th.
Did/Do you have any morning sickness? Not really.
What are your fears? My parents reaction.
What are you most happy about? That she is here.
Did/do you want a boy or girl? I didn't care.
What did/does the father want boy or girl? He didn't care.
Do you know what your haveing? Yes, she is a girl.
Do you have a name picked out? Jayden.
How much weight have you gained? I gained 35 pounds.
Have you felt the baby move? Yes I did lots.

Are you keeping the baby? Yes I did.
Do you plan on a natural or medicated birth? Medicated.
Are you scared about labor? I was.
What do you think will be the worst part of labor? Pain.
Have you taken any classes? I took a private 2 hour birthing class.
Who will be in the delivery room? My OH and my Mom.
Are you having the birth videotaped? Not at all.
Do you think you will cry when you see the baby for the first time? I did.
What do you think the fathers reaction to the baby will be? He cried.
How do you think family and friends will feel? They were happy.
Do you think you'll be a good mom? I am.
Do you think OH will be a good dad? He is.

JUNE 5TH

Spoiler
-Finding Out-
What day did you find out?: April 12th, 2010.
How did you feel when you found out?: Excited.
Who was with you?: My OH.
Who was the first person you told?: My OH.
How did they react?: Excited.
How did the daddy react?: look above ^
How did your parents react?: They were disappointed but supportive.
How did his parents react?: Same as my parents.
Are they helping with baby names?: No they didn't.
Have they bought anything for the baby yet?: They bought a ton.
How often do they call to check on you?: I live with my Mom and Dad so never.

-Doctor Appointments & Such-
When was your first appointment?: When I was 13 weeks.
When is your due date?: It was December 16th.
How far along are you?: Not pregnant anymore.
Have you had any ultrasounds?: I had 5.
Have you heard the heartbeat?: I did every appointment.
Are you finding out the sex or will you wait until birth?: I found out.
What do you want?: I didn't care.
What does the daddy want?: He didn't care.
If you have kids, what do they want?: First Child.
What do you think you are having?: I thought it was a girl.
Have you had your big ultrasound yet?: Yes.
If so, what are you having?: It was a girl.
If you have kids, are they happy with the sex of the new baby?: First Child.
Are you & daddy happy with what you are having?: Yes.

-At the Hospital-
Do you know what you are taking with you?: I took a change of clothes, card games, a robe, slippers, a laptop, my phone charger.
Who is going to be with you?: My OH and my Mom was with me.
Are you going to videotape it?: No I did not.
Natural or medicated?: It was medicated.
Do you think you will need a c-section?: I almost did.
Will you cry with you hold your baby for the first time?: I did.
Do you think the daddy will cry?: He did.
Do you know what you will say to the baby when you first hold him/her?: I think I said "awww I love you" but I was so drugged I can't really remember.
Are you scared about the labor?: I was.

-Random-
Where was your baby conceived?: OH's bed.
Have you felt the baby move?: I did.
Do you have stretch marks yet?: I got a few, mostly on my thighs.
What was your first symptom?: I think hightend sense of smell which made me nausous.
What was your most surprising symptom?: I don't think I had a surprising one.
What is something every pregnant person should know?: Eat healthy and relax!
Will your baby have godparents?: Yes, but we still havent decided on them. I have 3 people in mind.
Who will the god mommy be?: Either Taylor (cousin), Cassidy (BFF), or Beckie (BFF).
Who will the god daddy be?: Probably Nick (BFF)
What is the baby's room theme?: Butterflys.
What was the first thing you bought for the baby?: Clothes.
If you already have kids, how do you think they will adjust to the new baby?: N/A
Will you cloth diaper?: No.
BFing or formula?: I tried BF, but my milk didn't come in so I am FF.
What is your favorite pregnancy book?: none.
What do you look forward to doing again once you are no longer pregnant?:Nothing really. 
What physical features do you hope the baby will get from daddy?: I wished she had his height and skin tone, she does.
What physical features do you hope the baby will get from you?: My eyes and nose, she did.
Is he ready to be a daddy?: Yes he was.
Are you ready to be a mommy?: Yes I am.

JUNE 6TH

Spoiler
Is it raining really hard where you are right now? Nope.
Who was the last person you held hands with? Chris.
Have you ever been in a parade before? Yes, a small school one.
Do you have a fear of rollercoasters? Yes.
Do you know anyone's who has a birthday today? No.
Do you currently have a hickey? No.
Are you usually wide awake in the morning? No.
Ever stayed up all night on the phone? Yes.
Have you kissed someone with braces? I think so.
Do you think its cute when someone kisses your head? Depends.
Are you wearing a ring? Yes, 3.
What is the wallpaper on your phone? Jayden.
Have you turned to smoking or drinking to solve a problem? Once before.
If someone said to you "nice ass" you say? Thanks! or Perv! Depends on my mood haha.
Are you a patient person? Not usually lol.
Honestly, have you ever eaten raw cookie dough? Nope.
Is there something that has happened in your past that you really dislike talking about? Yes.
Do you own a sexy lingerie? Yes :blush:
Last voicemail you received was from? Bonnie.
Have your parents ever caught you drinking? Nope.
Would you rather spend the whole day with your mom or dad? Mom.
Do you think before you speak? Sometimes.
Whose bed were you on last other than yours? My parents.
Are you stressed out? If so, why? Not at the moment.
Do you play an instrument? No.
What is the most pains you've been in, in the past 24 hours? I stubbed my toe.
What do you want right this second? Sleep ha.
When someone says "we need to talk" what runs through your head? Shit!
Ever cried while you were on the phone with someone? Yes lots.
Do you have strange dreams? Yes.
Is your bed comfortable? Sometimes.

JUNE 7TH

Spoiler
Are you easily frightened? Has it gotten better or worse as you've grown? Yes, and has stayed about the same.
Do you understand things immediately, or does it usually take time? Depends.
Do you think that the most promiscuous girls are the ones who have a strained relationship with their father? No.
Do you often worry about things that really arent your problem? Yes.
Does caffeine make you hyper or does it not affect you? Sometimes it affects me.
Does the person you have feelings for wear glasses? No.
Did you get any compliments today? Yes.
Are you an only child? No.
Do you know how to play Sudoku? Yes.
Have you hugged or kissed anyone today? Jayden.
What are you looking forward to most in the oncoming week? PRETTY LITTLE LIARS!!!!!
Would you live with someone without marrying them? Yes.
What are you listening to? TV.
What's the last movie you saw in the theater? I don't even remember.
What's the first thing that pops into your mind when you think of suspenders? Nick Cannon haha.
What did you last laugh really hard about? I don't even remember.
Has anyone ever told you that you have pretty eyes?: Yes.
What is a scent you really like that others may think smells bad?: Gasoline.
Is love an act of peace or courage? Both.
Do you think a marriage license should also have an expiration date like a driver's license does? NO!
Can you honestly say you've got a good heart and mean well? Yes.
Do you hate having to make awkward small talk? YES!!
What do you consider your default mood to be? Sleepy.
Have you ever been attacked by a chicken? Yes.
Did you eat any type of fruit today?: No.
Do you want to/ Did you get married in a church or somewhere else?: Idk.
Did you ever watch Inspector Gadget when you were little?: Still do.
Where did you get your last bruise from? I never know where they come from.
Do you think you will be in a relationship 3 months from now? In a relationship.
If you straighten your hair, how long does it take? 5-10 minutes.
Why are you on the computer right now? I can be.
Last thing you bought? Undershirts.

JUNE 8TH

Spoiler
Could you go out in public looking like you do now? Yeah.
Do you like to cuddle/snuggle? Yes.
Who will you be sleeping with tonight? Myself.
Would you ever get a tattoo with someone's name on it? Yes.
Do you dance? Not well lol/
Are you in a good mood right now? Sure.
Ever been called babe? Yes.
Is your hair naturally straight? No, it is more wavy.
Is there anyone that you're mad at right now? Yes.
Without saying names, what could you say about the last person you kissed? I love her. She is my baby girl :)
Have you been under the influence in the past 24 hours? No.
Who was the last person you physically hit? Chris.
Do you think things will change in the next few months? I hope so.
Were you single on your last birthday? No.
What is your opinion on late night phone calls? They better be important.
Have you cried in the last week? Yes.
Your boyfriend buys you flowers, you say: Awww Thanks!
Something you really want right now? Sleep.
Who was the last person to touch your stomach? Me ha.
How many people can you trust with just about everything? Like 3.
If Britney Spears came to your town, would you go see her concert? No.
Someone says to you now, "Lets go to a party and get trashed!" you say? Can't.
What is in your pocket? Nothing.
How's your life lately? Blah not great.
Does it bother you when people try to make you jealous? Yes.
Do you reply to all of your texts? No, but 99% of them.
If you could get a new cell phone right now, which would you choose? Iphone
How do you feel about Dr. Pepper? Gross.
Do you go to the tanning bed on a regular basis? No.
Does your bedroom need cleaning? YES!!! Someone come clean it.
Where is the weirdest place you have slept? Not sure. Bathroom floor maybe.
What will you be doing this weekend? Shopping.
Do you think you've changed over the past year? Yes.
When is the next time you will see any of your siblings? Don't know, Don't care.
Are you wasting your time on someone? No.
How many funerals have you been to in your lifetime? 2 I think.
Do you feel alone even in crowded rooms? Sometimes.
Do you care if people hate you? Depends on the person but not really.
Are you slowly drifting away from someone close? Yes :cry:
Favorite age you have been so far? 18.
Whens the last time you got a piggy back ride? Not sure.
Would you skydive for $400? NO.
Do you have a younger sister? No.
What's the nearest holiday to your birthday? Thanksgiving.
What colour are your eyes? Blue.

JUNE 9TH

Spoiler
How good is your concentration? Ok.
Approximately how many weddings have you been in? None.
What did you think of the last movie you watched? It was funny.
Do you have a hard time believing in things? Some.
How is your significant other doing? Working.
What are you wearing right now? Basket ball short and a tank top.
What are you listening to? Family Guy.
What's really annoying you right now? Nothing really.
Are you always in a hurry? Not really.
What's your shoe size? 5-7 haha depends on the shoe.
Do you currently work? No.
When is your birthday? November 25th, 1992.
Do you take any prescribed medication? No.
Have you ever lost anyone close to you? No.
Have you ever hated someone, but ended up being friends with them? No.
Do you lecture people about drugs? Not really.
When was the last time you were really confused? Yesterday.
Do you ever walk out of the house without make-up on? Yes 99% of the time.
Have you ever given your number to someone and then later on regretted it? Yes.
Do you know anything about baseball? Some.
Have you watched a movie today? No.
Do you prefer to listen to music through headphones or on a stereo? Headphones.
Do you use those little kitchen clips to close bags of chips that you've opened? Yes.
What channel do you watch most often? Don't know.
Do you use a lot of slang or do you prefer to speak properly? Properly.
What's your favorite salad dressing besides ranch? None.
Do you like to wear high heels? I love heels, but it hurts to walk in them.
Do you enjoy reading? Not really.
How often do you take over-the-counter pain medications like Tylenol and Aleve? Once or twice a month.
Do you find thongs uncomfortable to wear? Yes.


----------

